# AES Clermont-Ferrand 2004...



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2004)

Bon puisque l'AES lyon a l'air bien barré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et que quelques uns d'entre vous (non je ne les dénoncerais pas.. ils veulent peut-être garder l'anonymat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) vont pointer leurs fesses la semaine entre le 31 janvier et le 8 février ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tombe pile poil pendant l'festival tiens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - à Clermont-city, et vu qu'c'est dans peu de temps et qu'on est hyyyyyyyyyyper à la bourre quand même, y a pas d'raison qu'on propose pas hein ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Valà, inscrivez vous


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2004)

Finn va vous faire une AES "courts-métrages" : 10' dans un bistro, 1/4 d'heure au 1513, 20' en haut du Puy de dôme. N'oubliez pas vos baskets


----------



## prerima (21 Janvier 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> posté à l'origine par mon amour:</font><hr /> Re: AES à clermont : y a du ronron ! 

[/QUOTE] 

Et il y a prerima aussi !


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2004)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Et il y a prerima aussi !



je laisse finn avec son ronron et je repart avec prerima


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2004)

ah non, Clermont, c'est les glandes, c'est noir, triste et putain, ça me déprime de repenser à cette gare maudite... (en plus, le train passe par Vichy, cte galère...)


----------



## cl97 (22 Janvier 2004)

Perso, je pensais aller plutôt à Vulcania


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ah non, Clermont, c'est les glandes, c'est noir, triste et putain, ça me déprime de repenser à cette gare maudite... (en plus, le train passe par Vichy, cte galère...)



Allez, Alem, étends-toi sur le divan et dis-nous tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finn nous fera une étude "du traumatisme initial dans la gare de Clermont, étude psycho-socio sur un panel résolument non représentatif"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Moi, j'ai pas de si mauvais souvenirs de la gare de Clermont. Remarque, mes trains, c'était côté sud, c'est peut-être pour ça, pas de Vichy pour moi.


----------



## JB (22 Janvier 2004)

Mais non, faut pas dire ça, c'est une ville que j'adore pour ma part Clermont. Vivement que je rentre, parce que Paris il pleut tout le temps... Ah, un bon froid sec et ensoleillé auvergnat, il n'y a rien de tel pour me mettre en joie...


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2004)

Est-ce vraiment la peine d'organiser une AES sur un continent isolé avec son Jurassic Park ?


----------



## gribouille (23 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce vraiment la peine d'organiser une AES sur un continent isolé avec son Jurassic Park ?



surtout surtout si c'est pour voir le petit vieux bougon rochon qui machouille et qui pianote sur son compresseur musicak a soufflet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn/Aricosec/giscard c'est en fait le même troll scrabble/sondage


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce vraiment la peine d'organiser une AES sur un continent isolé avec son Jurassic Park ?



bah, il y a bien eu une tentative d'AES à Lyon...

je sais pas pourquoi mais je pense qu'une à Lille serait plus _festive_...


----------



## Xav' (23 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> je sais pas pourquoi mais je pense qu'une à Lille serait plus _festive_...



Toi, t'es sûrement un fan de "Chantons sous la pluie"...


----------



## Xav' (23 Janvier 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je pensais aller plutôt à Vulcania



Alors, euh... déjà, il faut un véhicule pour s'y rendre.

Après, il faut prendre son temps, sinon, tu as autant de trajet pour te rendre à Vulcania, que pendant sa visite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais si je passe dans le coin, je viendais... c'est quand, exactement, et où ?

(fait un effort JB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'es sûrement un fan de "Chantons sous la pluie"...



dinchons sou' ch'drache quouo !


----------



## JB (24 Janvier 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> ia, que pendant sa visite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben l'effort est fortement lié à la réponse à ta question précédente. Si c'est demain soir dans le 15ème c'est jouable, mais dans ce cas, c'est vachement moins clermontois comme AES. Si c'est un WE à Clermont, il m'arrive d'y être et sauf autre chose de prévue, je peux essayer de caller ma prochaine descente ce week-end là !

Au fait ce nouveau-ancien taf, ça boume ? J'espère que les secrétaire sont sympas (roh la blague à deux francs...)


----------



## gribouille (25 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> dinchons sou' ch'drache quouo !



parle pas la bouche pleine... ta mère te l'a pas déjà assez dit ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Mais si je passe dans le coin, je viendais... c'est quand, exactement, et où ?
> 
> (fait un effort JB
> 
> ...



Je propose, un peu à la bourre le week end du 7 février


----------



## Luc G (25 Janvier 2004)

JB a dit:
			
		

> Ah, un bon froid sec et ensoleillé auvergnat, il n'y a rien de tel pour me mettre en joie...



Pas mieux, quoique... en mettant lozérien au lieu d'auvergnat, c'est encore mieux à mon goût


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je propose, un peu à la bourre le week end du 7 février



Argghh, je serais pas là


----------



## gribouille (26 Janvier 2004)

au fait c'est où clermont ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2004)

Depuis Lyon: prendre tout droit en direction du soleil couchant. Quand y'a plus rien, c'est là.


----------



## gribouille (26 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Depuis Lyon: prendre tout droit en direction du soleil couchant. Quand y'a plus rien, c'est là.


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Depuis Lyon: prendre tout droit en direction du soleil couchant. Quand y'a plus rien, c'est là.


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

didon toi.... et hop je ré-encheri... deux de plus


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> didon toi.... et hop je ré-encheri... deux de plus



































C'est pas grave on parle de Clermont Ferrand ...


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

mais....


----------



## Xav' (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> au fait c'est où clermont ?



Toujours tout droit !

Arrivé à la mer, faites demi-tour...


----------



## plumeau (28 Janvier 2004)

C surtout quand ca sent le pneu qu'il faut s'arrêter


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2004)

[note en passant]Tiens, un fan de Magma ?[/note en passant]


----------



## Xav' (29 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [note en passant]Tiens, un fan de Magma ?[/note en passant]



Un fan Toulousain peut-être ?


----------



## Xav' (29 Janvier 2004)

plumeau a dit:
			
		

> C surtout quand ca sent le pneu qu'il faut s'arrêter



J'ai jamais senti l'odeur du pneu crâmé... Je dois avoir les cloisons nasales fêlées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(entre autres parois osseuses...)


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Janvier 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais senti l'odeur du pneu crâmé... Je dois avoir les cloisons nasales fêlées




Surement un dommage collatéral des usines Rhöne Poulenc


----------



## Xav' (30 Janvier 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Surement un dommage collatéral des usines Rhöne Poulenc



Sûrement pas, malheureux !!!

Mes parents vivent dans un bout de campagne valloné. En bord de rivière.
Si bien que les odeurs nous passaient loin au-dessus de la tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis je n'ai fait qu'un stage d'un mois à Rhône-Poulenc, et je dois dire que le plus dangeureux, c'était l'odeur de clop


----------



## bebert (2 Février 2004)

Est-ce que zeBig a prévu de venir présenter son "court métrage" à l'occasion du festival ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que zeBig a prévu de venir présenter son "court métrage" à l'occasion du festival ?



mouarffff !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

scéance à 14heures pour moi, si ca vous dit ..


----------



## le chapelier fou (2 Février 2004)

AES Clermont...

Présent !


PS: Xav' pense à amener l'attache caravane pour dédé


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que zeBig a prévu de venir présenter son "court métrage" à l'occasion du festival ?



Je croyais que c'était un festival de court-métrages, pas de clips !


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> AES Clermont...
> 
> Présent !



puréééééééééeeeeeeeeeeee !  *UN MORT VIVANT !!!!!*


----------



## le chapelier fou (2 Février 2004)

Non, juste le fait que je ne passe pas ma vie sur les forums, moi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















A part cela, comment va ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Non, juste le fait que je ne passe pas ma vie sur les forums, moi !!!



moi non plus petit chaperon rouge ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> A part cela, comment va ?



bah bien et toi, toujours deux durites en moins ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était un festival de court-métrages, pas de clips !



et pourtant cette année il y a un programme spécial "clip" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 mouarfff ! Avec beaucoup de Aphex Twin en plus !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> AES Clermont...
> 
> Présent !



et 1 de plus !


----------



## Xav' (2 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> AES Clermont...
> 
> Présent !
> 
> ...



Mais tu es fou malheureux !!!
Tu es fou de retourner en territoire ennemi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Malheureusement, ma caravane sera dans le Jura (à moins de changement de dernière minute).
Mais rien ne t'empêche d'aller donner quelques cours d'Axèche !


----------



## Xav' (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> puréééééééééeeeeeeeeeeee !  *UN MORT VIVANT !!!!!*



C'était donc ça l'odeur dans ta caisse ?


----------



## le chapelier fou (3 Février 2004)

non, ça devait être le chat mort


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> non, ça devait être le chat mort



ça se mange frais ! je te l'ai déja dit !


----------



## Xav' (3 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> non, ça devait être le chat mort



On dit "chat crevé" !

Ça sonne mieux ainsi


----------



## le chapelier fou (3 Février 2004)

Là, je te dis "Chat-peau" bas


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Non, juste le fait que je ne passe pas ma vie sur les forums, moi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah la routine... alèm collectionne les manches de rateaux.... il vas se lancer dans la reconversion en queues de billard avec


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Là, je te dis "Chat-peau" bas



oulaaah on dirais une _Thebig-à-deux-balles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> non, ça devait être le chat mort



chat va chier


----------



## le chapelier fou (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oulaaah on dirais une _Thebig-à-deux-balles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_


Merci, je suis honnoré par le compliment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Xav' (3 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je suis honnoré par le compliment.



Sinon, ça fait beau ?

Ici, ça va... J'ai une chiasse d'enfer, mais j'irai bien faire un tour... pas simple.


----------



## gribouille (3 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ça fait beau ?
> 
> Ici, ça va... J'ai une chiasse d'enfer, mais j'irai bien faire un tour... pas simple.



emporte des bassines


----------



## Xav' (3 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> emporte des bassines



J'ai claqué tous les élastiques en descendant les escaliers...

C'est décidément une journée qui me fait chier


----------



## le chapelier fou (4 Février 2004)

Il fait beau, les oiseaux chantent ( la star AC' aussi ! ) bref, c'est le bonheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Pour la diahré, bouffe jap, il y a du riz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ps : si ça c'est pas un message de m...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau, les oiseaux chantent



surement les pigeons au jardin lecoq


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> surement les pigeons au jardin lecoq



vieille peau vas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> vieille peau vas








 Un petit roploplo qui a du mal à passer ?


----------



## Xav' (4 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau, les oiseaux chantent ( la star AC' aussi ! ) bref, c'est le bonheur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme dit un pote : j'arrête le Japonais, j'ai les branchies qui poussent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demain, j'attaque le Cambodgien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce que j'aime avec la StarAc', c'est que les pubs et les magazines ne chantent pas (pas encore en tout cas...) !


----------



## Xav' (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> surement les pigeons au jardin lecoq



 *LIBÉREZ, LES O-TA-RIES, DU JARDIN LECOQ !!!*


----------



## Vince-surf (4 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> *LIBÉREZ, LES O-TA-RIES, DU JARDIN LECOQ !!!*



Et les phoques alors ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> *LIBÉREZ, LES O-TA-RIES, DU JARDIN LECOQ !!!*



MDR !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

Vince-surf a dit:
			
		

> Et les phoques alors ?



Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Salut Vince ? Alors ? Ca surfe ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire de portable mac à Carrouf à Montlu ? Y cogne vraiment dur le [censuré] à Montlucon !!!


----------



## Xav' (4 Février 2004)

Vince-surf a dit:
			
		

> Et les phoques alors ?



PLOUF !!!

Il n'y avait pas de phoques...

Essaye encore...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Y cogne vraiment dur le [censuré] à Montlucon !!!



Oh put[censuré] de sal[censuré] de put[censuré] de mer[censuré] !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













La censure existe sur MacG !!!! Je l'ai vu .. Et testé !!! 

Paul !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 qu'est-ce t'as foutu avec le code ubb ? C'est ta potion anti-soir pour quand  tu te transformes en SMG ?


----------



## Xav' (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Héhé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déconne !?!?!

Y a un mois y avait que couic !
À part un pauv' iPod perdu dans un coin (et avec l'étiquette d'un 40Go en plus...)

J'envoi de suite un espion... digne de confiance... régit par le secret médical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *CHAPELIER !!!!*


----------



## Xav' (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> MDR !!!



Tu vois, par solidarité étudiante, lors de manifestation, on pensez à nos amis Clermontois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reprendre les slogans des autres, ça ne fait pas d'mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 _Je dédie ces quelques posts à la mémoire de ces pauv' bêtes, qui ont suent éclairer quelques ternes journées Clermontoises de ma prime jeunesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Déconne !?!?!
> 
> Y a un mois y avait que couic !




Un couic t'es sur ? Un macdo il me semble mais un couic ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Xav' a dit:
			
		

> À part un pauv' iPod perdu dans un coin (et avec l'étiquette d'un 40Go en plus...)



A carrouf aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BOn sang mais ce sont ces p'tits cons du collège Jean Zay !!! Ah çà depuis que le surveillant en chef s'est tiré ca doit plus tourner rond là-bas .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 sauf s'ils y ont remis les militaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (véridique)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

et dire qu'elle est empaillée la pauvre en plus ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







N'empeche ce petit temps chaud à clermont c'est agréable de s'y ballader au jardin Lecoq (3 mètres à faire .. Et hop ! direction ze court-métrage bien sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'elle est empaillée la pauvre en plus ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vas faire tes dévotions à Blaise ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou tu espères trouver le septième ciel en montant jusqu'à l'hôtel-dieu ?


----------



## Xav' (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'elle est empaillée la pauvre en plus ..



SAUVAGES !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> N'empeche ce petit temps chaud à clermont c'est agréable de s'y ballader au jardin Lecoq (3 mètres à faire .. Et hop ! direction ze court-métrage bien sur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu habites en face ? Ou tu parles des trois grand mètres entre le jardin et le festival ?


----------



## Xav' (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A carrouf aussi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, ouais, derrière ou face aux consoles, je ne sais plus... mais il était avec les autres MP3 players, tout à droite...

Où ça les militaires ? à Carouf' ou à Jean Zay ? C'est quoi cette histoire ? Et on veut des noms


----------



## le chapelier fou (5 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Déconne !?!?!
> 
> Y a un mois y avait que couic !
> À part un pauv' iPod perdu dans un coin (et avec l'étiquette d'un 40Go en plus...)
> ...



Chapelier au rapport !

Je confirme la présence d'un ibook G4 800 au carouf de Montluçon.

Comme quoi, tout est possible !


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

_VGE est mort ou quoi ? OU c'est juste que Chapichapo s'est réveillé ? _


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> _ Pourfendeur de Caribou  _



si tu veux pourfendre les Caribous, il faudra me passer sur le corps !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais non, je n'attendais pas que ça !_


----------



## Xav' (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si tu veux pourfendre les Caribous, il faudra me passer sur le corps !!
> 
> ...



L'hôpital est équipé en pelleteuses et autres tracto-pelles, ça devrait l'faire pour lui


----------



## Xav' (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _VGE est mort ou quoi ? OU c'est juste que Chapichapo s'est réveillé ? _



Non, malheureux, la chasse continue toujours !

Mais visiblement, il est encore assez frais pour nous échapper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à l'autre zigoto, il ne répond que si je le siffle [bizou]


----------



## Xav' (5 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Chapelier au rapport !
> 
> Je confirme la présence d'un ibook G4 800 au carouf de Montluçon.
> 
> Comme quoi, tout est possible !



Ventre Saint-Gris !

Maintenant, le grand jeu, c'est de savoir combien de temps il va y moisir. Le reccord actuel (aucun jeu mot...) est détenu par un iMac rév.B qui a tenu presque trois ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(mais je tiens à préciser que c'est dans magasin que j'ai acheté mon premier Mac, en connaissance de cause, et profitant d'un dégraissage massif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

central...


----------



## le chapelier fou (5 Février 2004)

Tu lis dans mes pensées ou quoi ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ps : Je viens aussi quand tu fais des grelis-grelis avec ton ventre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Tu habites en face ? Ou tu parles des trois grand mètres entre le jardin et le festival ?



En face du jardin Lecoq.... pas loin des gourmets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour les pascaliens qui connaissent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En face du jardin Lecoq.... pas loin des gourmets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en profite pour passer le bonjour à Yves.

'+


----------



## Xav' (5 Février 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour passer le bonjour à Yves.
> 
> '+



Pourtant, à ma connaissance, il n'a jamais réussit l'imitation de l'otarie prisonnière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du phoque, peut-être...
De la tête de con, sûrement


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

_ (hahemmm ça fait très ville de province profonde.... vus ce qu'il en sort, le mackie y vas pas être dépaysé) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Xav' (5 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _ (hahemmm ça fait très ville de province profonde.... vus ce qu'il en sort, le mackie y vas pas être dépaysé)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Je dirais même profondément profonde...

D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas de Clermont (ni de Montluçon, d'ailleurs...) : alors chacun chez soit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour passer le bonjour à Yves.
> 
> '+



Yves du blueline café ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (purée si c'est lui je me la coupe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Vince-surf (5 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même profondément profonde...



Mais dans cette ville profonde, la volaille est elle toujours avec Msieur Lecoq ? ou la volaille surveille t elle tjs les places de parking du même dit jardin ?
(Au sujet de cet iBook, ben il me disait bien moi, surtout que je suis tout seul maintenant...snif....bon alors dans 3 ans! le pauvre, rendez-vous compte, il ne voit jamais la lumière !Après cette pauvre otarie ésseulée dans un jardin hostile, nous voila avec un iBook pOmmé dans un rayon hostile...a la différence que ce jardin est climatisé)
Adhérons à la Société Protectrice des Aurdinateurs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2004)

Vince-surf a dit:
			
		

> Mais dans cette ville profonde, la volaille est elle toujours avec Msieur Lecoq ? ou la volaille surveille t elle tjs les places de parking du même dit jardin ?



les places oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 L'atlasmobile en a fait les frais récemment...

_c'te discussion quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même profondément profonde...



ça dépend, vu d'où. Quand j'étais gamin, aller à Clermont, c'était aller à la ville (d'ailleurs, il y avait des feux rouges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) , et en plus, c'était pas la porte à côté :2h - 2h30 et pour trouver plus grand que Clermont, fallait aller nettement plus loin encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la province vraiment profonde, faut s'enfoncer un peu plus au sud (ou à la rigueur à l'est ou à l'ouest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), là ça s'approfondit vraiment


----------



## Xav' (5 Février 2004)

Vince-surf a dit:
			
		

> Mais dans cette ville profonde, la volaille est elle toujours avec Msieur Lecoq ? ou la volaille surveille t elle tjs les places de parking du même dit jardin ?
> (Au sujet de cet iBook, ben il me disait bien moi, surtout que je suis tout seul maintenant...snif....bon alors dans 3 ans! le pauvre, rendez-vous compte, il ne voit jamais la lumière !Après cette pauvre otarie ésseulée dans un jardin hostile, nous voila avec un iBook pOmmé dans un rayon hostile...a la différence que ce jardin est climatisé)
> Adhérons à la Société Protectrice des Aurdinateurs



LES MONSTRES !!!

Celà n'a que trop duré...
Dès que je rentre, on organise un commando


----------



## Xav' (5 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, vu d'où. Quand j'étais gamin, aller à Clermont, c'était aller à la ville (d'ailleurs, il y avait des feux rouges
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- on peut discuter longtemps sur l'adéquation opportune des mots "ville" et "Clermont-Ferrand"
2- tu habitais la Corrèze ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3- je note que le Nord est plus civilisé dans cette histoire (alors que nos vaches sont pourtant les plus sales... va comprendre...)


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> 1- on peut discuter longtemps sur l'adéquation opportune des mots "ville" et "Clermont-Ferrand"



J'ai déjà vu des pancartes "centre ville" dans des patelins qu'on passerait du temps à trouver s'ils étaient quelque part dans le jardin Lecoq  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Xav' a dit:
			
		

> 2- tu habitais la Corrèze ?



Se faire traiter de Corrézien, pour un Lozérien, c'est inévitable, où qu'on soit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Xav' a dit:
			
		

> 3- je note que le Nord est plus civilisé dans cette histoire (alors que nos vaches sont pourtant les plus sales... va comprendre...)








C'est toujours pas moi qui ait parlé de civilisation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De toutes façons je connais mal le nord. D'ailleurs on connaît toujours mal le nord ; simplement tout le monde n'a pas le même nord.

Pour les vaches, c'est clair que les Aubrac ou les Salers, c'est quand même plus sexy que les montbéliardes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par exemple, chez moi, le nord, c'était au nord de Clermont (Vichy, par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Ici ou je suis maintenant, le nord commence à Salses (faut chercher, c'est entre Narbonne et Perpignan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Sûr que le nord d'Alem doit pas ête le même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pour ça qu'on parle toujours de "perdre le nord", personne a jamais pu le trouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Pour le sud, on en parlera un autre jour, vous pouvez toujours écouter Nino Ferrer en attendant


----------



## Xav' (6 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple, chez moi, le nord, c'était au nord de Clermont (Vichy, par exemple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah non !!!

Vichy, c'est l'Est, hein ?






(et accesoirement, c'est loin en caisse et encore plus loin en train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sûr que le nord d'Alem doit pas ête le même



oui, j'en viens. ça commence à St Quentin dans l'aisne et ça finit en Gelbique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre le Sud pour moi, c'est tout ce qui est en dessous du RER B : Orléans par exemple, j'ai bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_imaginez Clermont = le grand Sud !_


----------



## Xav' (6 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui, j'en viens. ça commence à St Quentin dans l'aisne et ça finit en Gelbique !
> 
> ...



Je suis un peu ouvert d'esprit : le Grand Nord commence après l'Aéroport du Bourget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai même vu des pingouins à l'IKEA... (si, si...)


----------



## le chapelier fou (6 Février 2004)

J'ai bien vu des pingouins à Neris les bains !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ils étaient tous aglutinés sur un rond-point en plein mois de décembre... les pauv' bêtes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien vu des pingouins à Neris les bains !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah ouiiiii !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 c'est vrai j'ai vu çà à Noel en allant chez papa/maman à l'est de l'allier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Surement un coup de Bébert !!


----------



## le chapelier fou (6 Février 2004)

En colaboration avec la "Protection et libération des pingouins et autres bestioles à costume (la fameuse P.L.P.A.B.C.) nous avons monté un commando d'intervention rapide (un C.I.R.) mené de main de mettre (n'ayons pas peur des mots) par le Colonel punch" (&lt;- c'est pour garder l'anonymat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et moi-même afin de libérer les volatiles de la séquestration du malveillant Maire de Néris les bains (bouuuuuuuu !)
Cette opération nocturne ne se déroula pas comme prévue...
Arrivée sur le lieux d'intervention, nous fûmes dans l'incapacité de sauver ces malheureux zosieaux (&lt;- en français, dans le texte), ceux-ci étaient visés à la structure (sorte de montagne constituée d'un grillage de fer, de résine et de carton pâte, le tout saupoudré par de la fausse neige en...fausse neige) à leur croupion par un écrou de la taille de ma mère (ce qui représente un fort bel écrou, ma foi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

L'opération "Sauvons les pingouineaux 2" fut un véritable fiasco ! 

Nous fûmes fort attristés de devoir battre en retraite pour la deuxième année consécutive !
"Sauvons les pingouineaux 2" ce pourrait-il qu'il y ai eu un "Sauvons les pingouineaux 1" ? ...
Et bien je répondrais par l'affirmatif :
C'était une nuit claire, la neige ( la vrai) avait laissée son manteau blanc sur le sol, un peu comme les manequins lorsqu'ils défilent, genre je me l'a pète en marchant et je fais la poussière avec mon fringue à 12000$, mais là, je m'égare. Donc nous avions décidé de récupérer les bé-bêtes en ce tout petit matin du 1er janvier 2003, il était 2h15du mat et tout semblait aller pour le mieux (il faut dire que les 3/4 du commando été bouré comme une cantine). Nous nous approchâmes du rond-point par la route en provenance de Commentry (ville construisant des roullettes) lorsque nous fûmes arrétés dans notre élans (belle bête ! ) par la présence d'un contrôle d'alcoolémie de la police nationale (&lt;- vous remarquez le manque fagrant de bol ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ! Il nous fut impossible d'atteindre les otages sans risqués d'être découvert.
Nous dûmes rentrer dans nos cassernes bredouille.
Tout cela pour vous dire que si vous comptez mener une opération de cette ampleur, pensez à vous munir d'une petite laine, on ne sait jamais, ça peut s'éterniser !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ps : Trembles, Maire de Néris, le PLPABC n'a pas dit son dernier mot...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2004)




----------



## Mackie (6 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



t'as l'aire con ausi de rire comme sa toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2004)

Mackie a dit:
			
		

> t'as l'aire con ausi de rire comme sa toi



T'as vu ta tête ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis va finir ton  site


----------



## Mackie (6 Février 2004)

pfff le tiens il est moche d'abaurd


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2004)

Mackie a dit:
			
		

> pfff le tiens il est moche d'abaurd



c'est vrai


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

ah tu vois, Alèm me l'avais bien dis lui aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2004)

( _il a pas vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ( _il a pas vu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si


----------



## Mackie (6 Février 2004)

et pis arraite de nous suivrent partou


----------



## le chapelier fou (6 Février 2004)

Et bien si ça ce n'est pas une page de rien !


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Et bien si ça ce n'est pas une page de rien !



alors c'est bien


----------



## Xav' (6 Février 2004)




----------



## Xav' (7 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouiiiii !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et beh ! Tu ne tortillerais pas méchamment du cul, toi, par hasard ?


----------



## Xav' (7 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> ceux-ci étaient vissés à la structure



D****, *MONSTRE !!!*


----------



## Xav' (7 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> en provenance de Commentry (ville construisant des roullettes)



vi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, c'est sur la route de Néris qui j'ai choppé mes roulettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



décidément...


----------



## Xav' (7 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Trembles, Maire de Néris, le PLPABC n'a pas dit son dernier mot...



D****, salaud; le peuple aura ta peau !
D****, ordure; on aura ta fourure !!!

(ou celle de ta femme ou de ta maîtresse, après tout, on n'est pas sectaire dans l'fond)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Et beh ! Tu ne tortillerais pas méchamment du cul, toi, par hasard ?








 bah quoi ... l'est ... euh .. aaaah mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 non l'ouest ! J'en perd le nord à force !


----------



## Xav' (7 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bah quoi ... l'est ... euh .. aaaah mdr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SI TU PERDS LE NORD, COMMENT AS-TU PU ARRIVER À DESTINATION ???

J'y comprend plus rien des fois...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> SI TU PERDS LE NORD, COMMENT AS-TU PU ARRIVER À DESTINATION ???
> 
> J'y comprend plus rien des fois...



c'est simple il suffit de suivre les pingouins après avoir laché la bretelle de l'otarie .. t zou nous v'là à Montlu !


----------



## Xav' (7 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple il suffit de suivre les pingouins après avoir laché la bretelle de l'otarie .. t zou nous v'là à Montlu !




Déconnes pas, tu verrais le nombre de fois où je me suis paumé en essayant de sortir de Clermont, c'est complètement l'hallu !!!
Mon reccord : 1h15 pour faire Jaude-Riom (je suis passé deux fois à Delille sur ce coup-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Mon reccord : 1h15 pour faire Jaude-Riom (je suis passé deux fois à Delille sur ce coup-là
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 c'était pas un 15 août au moins ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (record perso de traversée de clermont : 4 min 30, montre en main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Xav' (7 Février 2004)

Non, non... je me perdais vraiment !!! N'importe quand ! La folie...

C'est tellement idiot, que je me demande comment j'ai pu oser l'avouer


----------



## Vince-surf (8 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas un 15 août au moins ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon record à moi ? 45 minutes pour traverser le carrefour des pistes....en plein mois de juin (y a qques années, quand j'étais jeune). Comme quoi, y a pas que l'hiver qu'il y a du monde sur les piste d'Auvergne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les pingouins de Néris (sont mimis) ne vous plaisent pas ? zavez cas aller prendre le Soleil sous les palmiers de FontBouille, Na !
C'est pire que la Samaritaine ce département, des otaries, des pingouins, des palmiers, et un iBook.


----------



## Xav' (9 Février 2004)

Bon alors ????

Cette soirée karaoké au Monos, vous la faites partager, ou quoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2004)

Aië Aïe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas le monos non ! )

J'ai bien quelques idées de bar qui pourraient nous accueillir pour une 'tite réunion d'aesiste : La Perdrix (bar à bière, ambiance un peu feutré, c'est beau et c'est bon : large choix de bière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Une vieille photo (bon bien sur faut enlever les 3 zygotos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les autres ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien quelques idées de bar qui pourraient nous accueillir pour une 'tite réunion d'aesiste : La Perdrix



Une bonne adresse. J'adhere


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2004)

Ok, alors maintenant resterait à définir quand et qui ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ok, alors maintenant resterait à définir quand et qui ?


ben je suis tenté mais Paris-Clermont-troquet-Paris ¢'est faisable simplement ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben je suis tenté mais Paris-Clermont-troquet-Paris ¢'est faisable simplement ?



EUh .. oui (tu veux dire : partir de paris, arrivée clermont, un coup dans un troquet et zou retour paris c'est çà ?)


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> EUh .. oui (tu veux dire : partir de paris, arrivée clermont, un coup dans un troquet et zou retour paris c'est çà ?)


Ben en fait vu le déplacement si cela pouvait être un peu plus long que ça (genre le lendemain). Je suis prêt à moffrir un w-end sympa.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2004)

Ca roule, on peut même prendre en charge l'hébergement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( _faut pas être gros par contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule, on peut même prendre en charge l'hébergement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bon ben alors ça roule aussi et je suis pas trop gros


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

_désolé pour le temps de réponse mais c4est le temps de rentrer du boulot_


----------



## Nephou (11 Février 2004)

ben alors pas de réaction, personne dautre ? pas de date ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2004)

Abba Zaba peut-être ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vincent ? T'f'ras bien l'trajet de montlu jusqu'à clermont


----------



## Xav' (15 Février 2004)

Bon !
C'est quand et où ?
Qu'on déboule en vaste nombre de Montluçon/Paris/Commentry ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2004)

Où ? --&gt; la perdrix à clermont-ferrand (près de la cathédrale)

Quand ? faudrait faire un sondage .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (pour de vrai) avec proposition de date et choix unique.

On peut toujours proposer des dates qui vous arrangent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faisez des propositions


----------



## le chapelier fou (18 Février 2004)

Prêt, j'ai mon plan et des pneus neufs pour les roulettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : Xav' fais gaffe, j'ai vu ta provocation page 5, si tu me cherches tu vas me trouver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'en ai tout un stock


----------



## Xav' (18 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Prêt, j'ai mon plan et des pneus neufs pour les roulettes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est que j'ai encore dite, en page 5...









...




Je vois pas, qu'est-ce que j'ai dit de particulier ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est l'image le problème ?


----------



## Vince-surf (18 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Abba Zaba peut-être ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Montluçon....  Clermont Fd, y a une route ? oui ? avec des lignes blanches ? ... alors pourquoi pas


----------



## le chapelier fou (18 Février 2004)

Je suis l'aigle de la Roooooute !!!!


----------



## golf (19 Février 2004)

Vince-surf a dit:
			
		

> ... avec des lignes blanches ? ...


Tu t'inquiètes du retour ?!


----------



## Xav' (19 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis l'aigle de la Roooooute !!!!



Toi, t'es né un accélérateur entre les mains et un volant collé au pied


----------



## le chapelier fou (19 Février 2004)

Dans la vie de tous les jours, c'est pas forcément pratique dans toutes les situations


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> la signature de Vince-surf:</font><hr /> La montagne du 18 Février en page éco.....Les 20 ans du Mac 


[/QUOTE] 

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir que je me remette à lire ce torchon ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2004)

Bon on va faire une tite liste des personnes interessées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

- prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Finn
-JB
-Xav'
-Chapelier fou
-jpmiss
-nephou
-Vince-surf


Ceux qui seraient pas trop loin et qui pourraient assez facilement bouger leurs fesses comme nos amis lyonnais Cl97, Bébert, LucG, Gribouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , et les autres aussi  WebO, Mackie, et tous les autres aussi, vieux (Popol, Alèm, Amok, Le Gognol, Maousse- comment çà y a que des modos ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 -) les nioubies ....


----------



## cl97 (19 Février 2004)

je vois que la date est en option comme toujours. Bref, je suis à Clermont pour B&amp;S mi-mars. 

voilà, j'ai fini de raconter ma vie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> je vois que la date est en option comme toujours. Bref, je suis à Clermont pour B&amp;S mi-mars.
> 
> voilà, j'ai fini de raconter ma vie.



Ha bon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ha bon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il est sorti le dernier "Point de vue : Images de MacG"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2004)

ceux qui viennent (&lt;-- z'avez aucune excuse, d'te façon vous vous êtes engagés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


- prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Finn
-JB
-Xav'
-Chapelier fou
-jpmiss
-nephou
-Vince-surf
-Ginette107
-Cl97 (mi-mars)


Et les autres ? Global ? tu descenderas bien ! J'en ai vu d'autres interessés, chez les lyonnais notamment...

Allez on s'inscrit et on propose des dates qui conviennent (il va de soi que l'on part plutot sur une base de fin de semaine : un week end à clermont avec excursions possibles dans les volcans ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le clou du spectacle : on ira sonner à la porte de VGE et on se barrera en courant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

bah quoi ? Moi aussi je peux faire mon animateur façon Veejee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ..  _c'est sur que clermont c'est pas la suisse : on a moins de moyens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2004)

Pour VGE  _on_ vient de me préciser son adresse (je pensais betement qu'il habitait Chamalières) : alors c'est à chanonat mais problème : y a un garde devant la porte et il est armé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On se rabattra sur une autre activité hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon la bière toujours la bière à Clermont


----------



## cl97 (19 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour VGE  _on_ vient de me préciser son adresse (je pensais betement qu'il habitait Chamalières) : alors c'est à chanonat mais problème : y a un garde devant la porte et il est armé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas grave. on peut le soudoyer le garde. avec un peu de chance, c'est un utilisateur mac !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : ils sont bien les nouveaux smileys benjamin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, je sais je suis à la rue mais bon


----------



## le chapelier fou (19 Février 2004)

Je vois qu'on fait de la publicité pour des potes dans sa signature Mr Finn...
Ca ira pour cette fois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Achète Kaolin, achète Kaolin,..._





 &lt;- j'essaye l'hypnose


----------



## casimir (19 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on fait de la publicité pour des potes dans sa signature Mr Finn...
> Ca ira pour cette fois...
> 
> 
> ...



marche pas ton truc !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on fait de la publicité pour des potes dans sa signature Mr Finn...
> Ca ira pour cette fois...
> 
> 
> ...



héhé


----------



## Xav' (20 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le clou du spectacle : on ira sonner à la porte de VGE et on se barrera en courant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh... Faisez gaffe, je suis connu, moi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on fait de la publicité pour des potes dans sa signature Mr Finn...
> Ca ira pour cette fois...
> 
> 
> ...



A propos, ils ont fait des petits ... sur MAcG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dites bonjour au nouvel inscrit Kaolin ( je jure que ce n'est pas moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) soit à force d'en parler on a inspiré quelqu'un pour son pseudo, soit c'est carrément les mecs de kaolin, soit c'est VGE qui nous fait un sale coup, soit .. bah une belle coincidence


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (...)  et les autres aussi  WebO, Mackie, et tous les autres aussi, vieux (Popol, Alèm, Amok, Le Gognol, Maousse- comment çà y a que des modos ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi chui à côté de Mackie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon c'est quand à quelle date que vous festoyez?


----------



## Nephou (20 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi chui à côté de Mackie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben oui, quand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut que je réserve mes billets de train un jour quand même


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2004)

Le problème c'est que tout le monde dit quand et personne ne propose de date (j'entends LucG venir nous dire qu'il faut bien faire fi du quand-dira-t-on, d'autant que l'AES se fait à Clermont et pas à Caen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Alors je propose le 1er week end d'avril (3 et 4 avril)


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (...) Alors je propose le 1er week end d'avril (3 et 4 avril)



Un peu serré, non? L'AES suisse est les 27 et 28 mars.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un peu serré, non? L'AES suisse est les 27 et 28 mars.



Justement vous vous serez un peu échauffé pour l'AES auvergnate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Proposez sinon


----------



## jathenais (22 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> les nioubies ....



vrai ? les nioubies aussi ?
faut voir ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2004)

et en plus elle fait la difficile


----------



## jathenais (22 Février 2004)

mais non elle fait pas la difficile, elle attend de voir ..
c'est que ça en fait des km pour venir !!!


----------



## Nephou (22 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Alors je propose le 1er week end d'avril (3 et 4 avril)


ok pour moi


----------



## Xav' (22 Février 2004)

Soyons larges pour nos amis Suisses (laissonsleurs le temps d'arriver), soyons précis pour nos amis Lyonnais intéressés : proposons le 10 Avril !

Parce le 10 Avril, c'est entre le 9 et le 11 : on finira donc tous en rond à manger des chapeaux blonds...

Chapelier ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour nos amis Montluçonnois, je propose de prendre les rênes par les cornes et de mener la diligence à bon port ! (Notre-Dame du ... évidemment)

Bref !
Si tu es de Montluçon, ou des alentours, viendez, rejoins-nous accompagné de p'tits fours ! (je m'occupe d'ameuter le quartier des Clermontois sur Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Quid du lieu de Rendez-vous ? Un bar à bières de préférence... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(le pub Guiness près de Jaude n'est pas mal, mais y a-t-il mieux d'ouvert en début d'après-midi ?)


----------



## JB (23 Février 2004)

Bon, je note de me rendre à Clermont pour le 10 avril alors, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2004)

JB a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je note de me rendre à Clermont pour le 10 avril alors, c'est bien ça ?


Est-ce également ce que je note dnas ma petite tête et le service de réservation en ligne de la SNCF


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Février 2004)

Va pour le 10, je note ça sur mes petites tablettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : tu me loves la roulette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !!!
      je te love aussi


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

Le 10/04 ca me va aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je peux venir meme si j'aime pas trop Kolargol (euh Kaolin pardon)


----------



## Xav' (23 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Va pour le 10, je note ça sur mes petites tablettes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouui..... là.... tout autour de ma jambe...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Soyons larges pour nos amis Suisses (laissonsleurs le temps d'arriver), soyons précis pour nos amis Lyonnais intéressés : proposons le 10 Avril !



Nous en serons alors la miss et moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'occupe de prévenir Gigi pour l'AES.

Global ? Je compte sur toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Bref !
> Si tu es de Montluçon, ou des alentours, viendez, rejoins-nous accompagné de p'tits fours ! (je m'occupe d'ameuter le quartier des Clermontois sur Mac
> 
> 
> ...



Vince ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Quid du lieu de Rendez-vous ? Un bar à bières de préférence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour le soir j'avais pensé à La perdrix comme je l'avais dit (pas avant 18h donc). pour l'après midi .. y a bien le bar du jardin lecoq 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sérieusement je réfléchis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jp une idée ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> . pour l'après midi .. y a bien le bar du jardin lecoq
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cafétéria du Auchan ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le soir j'avais pensé à La perdrix comme je l'avais dit (pas avant 18h donc). pour l'après midi .. y a bien le bar du jardin lecoq
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour l'apres midi y'a mon bureau mais ca va paraitre suspect tout ce beau monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si non le Pub Muligans est une bonne idée pour l'apéro


----------



## jathenais (23 Février 2004)

il existe encore le John Barleycorn ?


jathénaïs, st Patrick


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

En haut de la rue Pascal je crois.
Je sais pas si ca existe toujours, j'y jamais trop trainé.
Mais il me semble etre passé devant y a pas longtemps.


----------



## jathenais (23 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'y jamais trop trainé.



Moi non plus, mais j'ai souvenance de quelques soirées.... euh... enfin, comment dire...  arrosées ? mouvementées ?  Mais bon, ça date un peu tout ça


----------



## Xav' (23 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La cafétéria du Auchan ?



T'es de Paris, toi... non ?

Tu verrais la distance entre l'Auchan et le Centre-Ville, et la gueule des bus, tu ne sortirais pas une connerie aussi grande que toi


----------



## Xav' (23 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'apres midi y'a mon bureau mais ca va paraitre suspect tout ce beau monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le Mulligans !!! C'est ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est parfait pour s'arroser avant le resto


----------



## Xav' (23 Février 2004)

jathenais, tu habites quel coin ?


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfait pour s'arroser avant le resto



et après le resto, on baise ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_perso, je me taperais bien un petit chapelier nain avec des clochettes..._


----------



## jathenais (24 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> jathenais, tu habites quel coin ?



Là où les Clermontois vont faire leurs courses le dimanche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> Là où les Clermontois vont faire leurs courses le dimanche



A ATAC ?


----------



## le chapelier fou (24 Février 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> _perso, je me taperais bien un petit chapelier nain avec des clochettes..._



Si je te choppe, c'est toi, qui vas couiner, pucelle !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour ce qui est du bar, m'en fout tant que l'on peut prendre le thé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant au restau, prière de ne pas faire dans le MacDo ou le kick, ou toute autre forme de lieu injectant de l'Anti-vomitif dans son pain !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (non, mais ! on vomi si on veut...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

Pour le resto, .... disez ce que vous voulez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par prudence, on évitera le resto "aux délices de la treille" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour sur lui il devrait en mettre de l'anti-vomitif dans son pain : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas ragoutant de le digérer une fois alors le régurgiter ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beurrrk ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )



Sinon je fais d'excellentes truffades !


----------



## le chapelier fou (24 Février 2004)

regardez moi cette page elle est pleine d'amour (-&gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
c'est ps beau tout ça ?


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le resto, .... disez ce que vous voulez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh je ne suis pas difficile pour la bouffe tant que cest bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, niveau horaires ça donne quoi ? Faut que je vois pour les billets de train.


----------



## jathenais (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A ATAC ?







moi ! pourfendeuse de maqueudo et autre supermarchés !!!!!!!

naaaaan, tu sais là où il y a de l'eau à bubulles (dégueu je sais mais radicale contre la gueule de bois...)

jathénaïs, va noyer sa peine dans le Madargue, tiens


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

de l'eau à bulle ? point besoin ici pour l'aes ! (quoique pour prerima ca vaudra mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Sinon bienvenu à toi a mi(e ? ) vichyssois(se)

Pour les horaires je propose dès le samedi matin, voire même dès le vendredi soir si c'est possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Autant rentabiliser le rendez-vous


----------



## jathenais (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> de l'eau à bulle ? point besoin ici pour l'aes ! (quoique pour prerima ca vaudra mieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas pour l'aes, mais le dimanche matin, y'en a que ça dépanne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et l'ami*e*  vichyssois*e* te remercie.
On fera p'tet un tour du côté de la capitale régionale le 10 ... (problème de gardiennage de schtroumfs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> (problème de gardiennage de schtroumfs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















 Mackie viens t'approvisionner ici !


----------



## ginette107 (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le resto, .... disez ce que vous voulez ;
> Sinon je fais d'excellentes truffades !



pourquoi pas!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je fais d'excellentes truffades !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas!



AH !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gigi est des notres ! ( _j'avais un peu présumé de ta venue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Je rajoute un couvert ?


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour les horaires je propose dès le samedi matin, voire même dès le vendredi soir si c'est possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben euh, en prenant une demi journée de RTT cest peut-être possible pour le vendredi je vais essayer.


----------



## jathenais (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mackie viens t'approvisionner ici !



hum ...  qui ça ? quoi ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

Bonne idée la truffade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si non je propose le café del sol comme resto.
Je connais pas mais il parait qu'il y'a une super ambiance. C'est un peu excentré, mais y a une cave musicale au sous sol pour se finir a la margaritta  ou au mescal


----------



## Xav' (24 Février 2004)

Parfait tout ça !
On devrait finir rond comme des queues de pelles...

On se donne donc rendez-vous à 14h au Mulligan's avant de faire la visite des caves à vin du coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les Montluçonnois, j'ai encore deux places au départ de la Mairie à 11h30...


----------



## le chapelier fou (25 Février 2004)

euh... tu m'as compté ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> hum ...  qui ça ? quoi ça ?



_Mackie deal des petis hommes bleus sur le net pour se payer un voyage chez les nippons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> (non, mais ! on vomi si on veut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Parfait tout ça !
> On devrait finir rond comme des queues de pelles...



J'ai préparé les panneaux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				Xav' a dit:
			
		

> On se donne donc rendez-vous à *14h* au Mulligan's (.....)Pour les Montluçonnois (......) départ de la Mairie à *11h30*...








 2h30 de trajet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais tu passes par l'autoroute au moins !!


----------



## Xav' (25 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> euh... tu m'as compté ?



Bien sûr duchnock !


----------



## Xav' (25 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 2h30 de trajet !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- on est pas pressés...
2- on va éponger un pneu avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3- j'aime pas être en retard
4- t'es d'la Police ?


----------



## Xav' (25 Février 2004)

Et puis d'abord, sache que je met une heure !

Et par la route tortillée en plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (et en 205... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Et par la route tortillée en plus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'te présenterais la mienne alors .. elles feront des petits .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_cherchez pas .. j'suis fatigué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## abba zaba (25 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Abba Zaba peut-être ?








 Mouarf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Faut déjà me provoquer pour que je débarque ici, alors descendre à Clermont, remonter sur le plateau central, retrouver la Perdrix,...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2004)

je considère cette réponse comme un oui alors


----------



## jathenais (25 Février 2004)

Ah ben oui, mais non, pas avec mes stroumfs à moi, faudrait pas déconner non plus !!


----------



## Xav' (25 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> héhé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne joue plus dans la même catégorie, now ! 

_cherche pas, je bosse pour des gros nazes... de SUPER gros nazes..._


----------



## le chapelier fou (26 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> _cherche pas, je bosse pour des gros nazes... de SUPER gros nazes..._



Oui, mais ils t'aiment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! non ?


----------



## Xav' (26 Février 2004)




----------



## le chapelier fou (26 Février 2004)

Même pas mal...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Février 2004)

Paul ? Peux-tu éditer ce sujet et l' _ajouter comme événement dans le calendrier pour le_ *10 avril 2004*





Merci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remarque çà a marché ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as bien réussi à venir jusqu'ici


----------



## Xav' (27 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Remarque çà a marché !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Perdrix, j'ai un pote qui habitait là-bas !
Un certains Daniel P. avec qui j'étais au lycée en électronique...


----------



## Xav' (27 Février 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Même pas mal...



Faut pas m'tenter...


----------



## Vince-surf (27 Février 2004)

Un heure pour faire Montlu CFD.....c'est une 205 Turbo 16, c'est pas possible ça.....
Pour moi ça doit etre bon le 10 Avril, je ne sais pas si je me laisserai tenter par la caravanne de Xav' ou si je me laisserai tenté par ma stroumpftette afin de visiter mes vieilles cammarades qui ne sont pas chamelles. Tiens, sont sur des Pauvres Croutes...ces dromadaires là

A peluche


----------



## Xav' (27 Février 2004)

Vince-surf a dit:
			
		

> Un heure pour faire Montlu CFD.....c'est une 205 Turbo 16, c'est pas possible ça...



Non, c'était une 205 bien de base... On a roulé comme des débiles (je m'étonne encore de ne pas avoir fini sous un camion ce jour-là).
Place Delille, place Piquand : 1h chrono (j'ai deux témoins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2004)

Une chtite liste?

 *AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- WebOliver


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2004)

t'as changé d'avis finalement ?


----------



## jathenais (28 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



perso, merci de me ranger par là pour le moment


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> t'as changé d'avis finalement ?



Heu... non...


----------



## Marcant (29 Février 2004)

Salut Xavier,

J'ai repéré la foto de ton pseudo ! Encore merci pour ton aide, j'ai commencé à réinstallé panther mais il ne continue pas l'installation car un message m'indique qu'une version plus récente est installé...alors comment faire pour continuer l'installation ?


----------



## Xav' (1 Mars 2004)

Je t'envoi de suite un message privé...


----------



## ginette107 (2 Mars 2004)

bon histoire de relancer le sujet qui vient dans notre magnifique ville


----------



## Xav' (2 Mars 2004)

ça déménage à Paris ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mortel !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Le premier qui parle du Sénégal..._


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Nephou

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- jathhenais

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- WebOliver


----------



## ginette107 (2 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci nephou pour ce recapitulatif


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- ginette107

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Nephou

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- jathhenais
- GlobalCut

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- WebOliver


----------



## jathenais (3 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




on peut m'eznlever un h ? siouplait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- ginette107
-Finn_Atlas
-prerima
-jpmiss
-Xav'
-Chapelier fou

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Nephou

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- jathenais
- GlobalCut (Ouaiiiis ! )
- WebOliver

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2004)

Tiens j'ai sauté d'une catégorie...


----------



## Xav' (3 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou
- Paco
- J-B S

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Nephou
- Brunul
- jbsay

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- jathenais
- GlobalCut (Ouaiiiis ! )
- WebOliver

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou
- Paco
- J-B S

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Nephou
- Brunul
- jbsay
- Vroamvroam

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- jathenais
- GlobalCut (Ouaiiiis ! )
- WebOliver

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## le chapelier fou (4 Mars 2004)

Pour moi, ce sera "Chapelier +1" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...Soit DEUX personnes


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou
- Paco
- J-B S

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Nephou
- Brunul
- jbsay
- Vroamvroam

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- jathenais
- GlobalCut (Ouaiiiis ! )
- WebOliver
- TibomonG4

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Xav' (4 Mars 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, ce sera "Chapelier +1"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un petit soucis de dédoublement de la personnalité ?


----------



## quetzalk (4 Mars 2004)

ah ben tiens suffit de s'éloigner du forum pour plus être au courant de rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



heu, si vous permettez je veux bien me tâter aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









pas oublié les volcans verts moi, j'vous amène un bout de Tour Eiffel en offrande à Vulcain ?


----------



## JB (4 Mars 2004)

Bon pour le moment, j'ai bien prévu de venir, mais on m'a envoyé ce matin faire renouveler mon passeport car il est possible que je sois envoyé pour 6 mois à Barheïn dès le mois d'Avril... tout va donc dépendre de la suite et de la date de départ si ça se fait...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2004)

J'me tâte, de très loin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ça me dirait de venir par chez vous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quel hébergément avez-vous prévu pour ceux qui viennent de loin?


----------



## Xav' (5 Mars 2004)

On a rien prévu du tout, mais je peux faire dormir (à coup de massue) un ou deux tondu (à 90 bornes de Clermont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Eikanil (5 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,
Etant de Clermont, j'ai lu les douze pages de ce topic mais je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que vous allez y faire.
J'ai bien conscience de tomber sur une communauté de gens qui se connaissent, mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien.
Quel est le but de cette "réunion" ?
Merci,
Eikanil, un peu perplexe


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2004)

Eikanil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu les douze pages de ce topic









 bigre ! quel courage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je reconnais qu'entre les private joke d'attache caravane de Xav' et les échanges de Mackie version Gribouille ca doit pas être facile à comprendre)



			
				Eikanil a dit:
			
		

> mais je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que vous allez y faire.
> J'ai bien conscience de tomber sur une communauté de gens qui se connaissent, mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien.
> Quel est le but de cette "réunion" ?
> Merci,
> Eikanil, un peu perplexe



Salut Eikanil ! Romagnat ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh bah t'es pas loin toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALors le but de cette "réunion", c'est tout d'abord de se rencontrer ( dingue çà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) entre macusers mais pas uniquement : d'ailleurs, certains afficionados du mac vont venir avec leur joujou, en parler des heures, refaire la politique commerciale d'Apple tandis que d'autres, des pros de la technique comme moi (_tousse tousse _





 ) jugeront qu'il y a mieux à faire et se chargeront de rappeler le serveur pour qu'il "remette la tournée" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A priori, de but réel, il n'y a point, si ce n'est de venir boire un verre entre macgenerationneurs+ les quelques connaissances amenées par certains (je sens qu'on va etre 5 ou 6 de macG + 40 copains et copines que bidulle et truc connaissent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... d'ailleurs je peux me débrouiller pour combler quelques célibataires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 naaaan pas comme çà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 psss pssst : j'suis d'psycho l'oubliez pas : y a que des filles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou presque ! )

Alors Eikanil, sois des notres !

PS  [COLOR=666666] cette réunion a un autre but : découvrir pourquoi "à clermont, y a du ronron" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/COLOR]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'me tâte, de très loin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Question hébergement, j'offre -_cause petit appart'_-disons 2 places sur le canapé-dépliable _(mais j'avoue peu confortable)_ .. Donc si des couples veulent se former 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je peux également me procurer 1 ou 2 matelas supplémentaires pour le couchage, si besoin est.

Les autres clermontois ont p't'être quelques chambres d'hôtes à proposer ? 

Alors olivier, plus la peine de te tâter,


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- J-B S

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Nephou
- Brunul
- jbsay
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- jathenais
- GlobalCut (Ouaiiiis ! )
- WebOliver
- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






_Petite mise à jour non exhaustive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les personnes interessées s'inscrivent à la suite, dans la catégorie appropriée et se changent de catégorie si changement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2004)

Si Finn peut heberger WebO Je peux m'occuper du cas de Quetzalk, il connait deja le canapé mais pas le nouvel appart'


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si Finn peut heberger WebO Je peux m'occuper du cas de Quetzalk, il connait deja le canapé mais pas le nouvel appart'



Pour WebO no problemo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nephou était aussi interessé je crois ? 

Et puis faut que je vois où caser Vroam s'il vient ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_quoi qu'il peut bien dormir dans le tank de frj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs je peux me débrouiller pour combler quelques célibataires. j'suis d'psycho l'oubliez pas : y a que des filles !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouh la! Mais ca change tout ca!


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

et moi y'a rien pour moi ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

et pour mackie... y'a rien aussi ? _(genre des hérissons scotchés sur des éponges grattantes.... "Give me love...." ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et pour mackie... y'a rien aussi ? _(genre des hérissons scotchés sur des éponges grattantes.... "Give me love...." )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

j'aime pas les hérissons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et moi y'a rien pour moi ?



je suis sûr que si, Finn va bien te trouver ca!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et moi y'a rien pour moi ?









[*]quelques nioubies ?  
[*]Melaure ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[*]l'otarie du jardin Lecoq ? 
[*]les Zizi folies ?


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les hérissons



et les hérissones?!


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [*]quelques nioubies ?
> [*]Melaure ?
> 
> 
> ...



laisse tomber je chercherais des adresses de sex-clubs dans Gai-Pied


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ouh la! Mais ca change tout ca!



Bon alors, finn, tu parles, tu parles, mais il faut un peu appater le chaland...


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

dois bien y'avoir des suceurs au long-cours dans votre ville.... enfin pour ça, si vous parvenez a faire venir Alèm.... je resterais peut être avec vous


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ouh la! Mais ca change tout ca!



Vous avez fait vos valises mais vous n'êtes pas parti bien loin on dirait l'Amok


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

Fais gaffe Finn, si Grib et l'Amok se pointent, ce ne sera pas pour te regarder faire le cakou avec ton attaché case! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux préparer les cacahuètes!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe Finn, si Grib et l'Amok se pointent, ce ne sera pas pour te regarder faire le cakou avec ton attaché case!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et puis faudra qu'il nous montre son peignoir salami surtout


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez fait vos valises mais vous n'êtes pas parti bien loin on dirait l'Amok



Depuis le temps que le Finn me parle de Périné, je m'en voudrais de manquer ca!


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



ça te fais rire ? tu veux finir assis pour le reste de tes jours le © dans une bassine de camomille glacée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [*]quelques nioubies ?




faut voir... si ils sont pas mariés avec une femelle furet angora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [*]Melaure ?




hahemmm... touss tousss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [*]l'otarie du jardin Lecoq ?



Mackie est .... est.... h..... heuh........hétérosexuel 
 <font color="666666"> _"si vous ne savez pas laquelle des réponses répondre, cochez la case par défaut pour cette décénnie encore : Hétérosexuel ; sinon cochez la case : NSP" _


 </font>


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le temps que le Finn me parle de Périné, je m'en voudrais de manquer ca!



C'est sûr ça mérite toute votre attention


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

Bon, ca me semble bien engagé tout ca. Ca va être vulcania dans les chaumières. Il y a des nioubies qui vont découvrir la vie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> # Melaure ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il n'avait pas dit qu'il se retirait définitivement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de la vie de MacG


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

_ <font color="666666"> ....Vous  verrez Finn_Atlas drapé dans sa toge en jambon de bayonne, son mascara au picodon pillé, ses paillettes de chapelures.... son string en feuilles d'artichauds.... son fond de teint concentré de tomates leader-price.... 
Figure locale du trou du cul du monde..... vous verrez des plaques commémoratives à son nom, avec la mention "Il a du punch le Buf"   </font>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## quetzalk (5 Mars 2004)

1) ben quand je vois comment ça se prépare j'ai pas fini de me tâter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









2) petite réponse à Eikanil : pour te rassurer je n'ai aucune idée de ce que peut être une AES, mais une chose est sûre : J'AI TRES PEUR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 surtout redescendre de Paris dans ma bouseuse province natale pour voir des horreurs pareilles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






3) petite question à Finn : j'avais eu la douleur d'apprendre que l'otarie avait rejoint le paradis des otaries il y a déjà qq années ???
3bis) elles sont fraîches tes psycho ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) jpmiss pas de révélations en public - ton prix sera le mien


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 3bis) elles sont fraîches tes psycho ???



oh la! le nioub'! Déjà, dans l'ordre les modos, ensuite les anciens. Et s'il en reste, éventuellement, on te dépanne.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss pas de révélations en public - ton prix sera le mien



Tu m'arrenge une petite soirée discrete avec la demoiselle du Café de l'Industrie et on sera quite


----------



## quetzalk (5 Mars 2004)

pour Amok : dans le domaine psycho je sais pas qui sera le plus nioubi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 on a des prérogatives tout de même...

pour jpmiss : l'industrie ? bon choix mais...t'as qu'à viser plus haut tant que tu y es  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 mais bon je vais voir ce que je peux faire !!! (et que tout cela reste secret bien sûr... à part internet personne ne doit être au courant !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> pour jpmiss : l'industrie ? bon choix mais...t'as qu'à viser plus haut tant que tu y es



J'aime bien les challenges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis bon, j'ai eu la bette dans le viseur, je pouvais pas la rater  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais impossible de presser la detente a cause des risques de dégats collatéraux


----------



## quetzalk (5 Mars 2004)

> je pouvais pas la rater





































> a cause des risques de dégats collatéraux


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

>



Bah quoi


----------



## quetzalk (5 Mars 2004)

> je pouvais pas la rater





> Bah quoi


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

>



Tu viendras m'expliquer ca devant un petit single malt le WE du 10/04  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ps: normalement je serais de passage sur la Ville Lumière le WE du 20/03 mais je pense qu'il sera préférable d'aborder d'autres sujets si tu es dans le coin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mars 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 3) petite question à Finn : j'avais eu la douleur d'apprendre que l'otarie avait rejoint le paradis des otaries il y a déjà qq années ???



En effet et même le musée Grévin des otaries empaillée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 3bis) elles sont fraîches tes psycho ???








 Fraiches ? wili wili ! Vaut mieux pas leur faire lire çà sinon on risque de retomber sur un vieux sujet (la femme, la discrimination .. .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'souvient qu'Amok avait très bien conclut le sujet par un "il serait préférable d'en parler autour d'un verre" .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

Alors oui, elles sont "fraiches" !


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> m'souvient qu'Amok avait très bien conclut



l'Amok est parfait pour conclure


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> l'Amok est parfait pour conclure



C'est quoi ce string rose qui pendouille mollement a votre oreille votre Altesse?


----------



## jathenais (9 Mars 2004)

je me demande jusqu'à quel tout ce beau monde est fréquentable ....


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> je me demande jusqu'à quel tout ce beau monde est fréquentable ....



Mais nous ne sommes absolument pas fréquentables, c'est une évidence!

PS ( jpMiss) : Merci beaucoup, je n'avais pas vu


----------



## jathenais (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous ne sommes absolument pas fréquentables, c'est une évidence!
> 
> PS ( jpMiss) : Merci beaucoup, je n'avais pas vu



un bon point Amok !


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> dois bien y'avoir des suceurs au long-cours dans votre ville.... enfin pour ça, si vous parvenez a faire venir Alèm.... je resterais peut être avec vous



attends, j'ouvre iCal et je mate si je pourrais me poser deux jours de RTT à cet endroit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si tu y vas, ya des chances pour que je vienne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_c'est un peu le serpent se mordant la queue cette histoire..._


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

arf... pas d'bol les otaries... je bosse jamais le samedi...


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2004)

moi si


----------



## Nephou (10 Mars 2004)

[MP pour jpmiss]tu descends pas à Paris pour le WCA ?[/MP pour jpmiss]


----------



## JB (10 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Fraiches ? wili wili ! Vaut mieux pas leur faire lire çà sinon on risque de retomber sur un vieux sujet (la femme, la discrimination .. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... les demoiselles de psycho... ça me rappelle quelques souvenirs tout ça ! Si elles sont toujours aussi charmantes, j'espère que mon patron voudra bien attendre le 12/04 avant de m'expédier pour plusieurs mois à Bahreïn (la destination a l'air sûr, j'ai plus que ma mission et mon planning qui sont pas encore clairs).
Pour le reste, faudra faire confiance aux jeunes pour l'animation : depuis que le Juanita Banana a été vendu (devenu le Pili Pili) et que La Choppe a changé de proprios, j'ai beaucoup moins mes entrées à Bibendum City moi... "L'appart", ça marche toujours aussi bien ou c'est passé de mode maintenant (je dis ça, j'avais une copine qui y bossait, mais j'ai perdu le contact) ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2004)

En ce qui concerne le pili pili, la choppe etc... je n'ai pas vraiment de préférence : les bars du boulevard trudaine se valent bien tous .. ou presque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le Pyros est sympathique (c'est p'être parce qu'on connait l'patron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). on pourra se remonter tout le boulevard qui sait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






L'appart' ? Mouais .. j'ai jamais trop aimé son ambiance trop feutrée élitiste.. pis trop petit je trouve (quoi que c'est sympa de prendre un verre dans la chambre ou dans la douche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ... mais la piña colada y est excellente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Ca reste une bonne référence (et puis ca évite les blockbusters Boudu's bar ou gormen's de mon enfance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 )

Sinon je persiste et signe pour la Perdrix (la serveuse est charmante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....ses longs cheveux noirs
.....et sa petite barbiche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

_Je laisse la parole aux filles pour ce qui est des bars : ce sont elles les spécialistes ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [MP pour jpmiss]tu descends pas à Paris pour le WCA ?[/MP pour jpmiss]



Ben non. Mes collègues y vont du coup je reste pour garder la boutique.
En plus ces "grand' messes" me gonflent, je prefere les congres plus "petits"


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2004)

JB a dit:
			
		

> ...depuis que le Juanita Banana a été vendu...



Ha le Juanita! Que de bons souvenirs et que de gueueles de bois le lendemain grace a leur fameux coktail de feu!


----------



## quetzalk (10 Mars 2004)

1) quoi c'est le WCA ?
2) quoi c'est la nostalgie... le Pyros, la Perdrix, le Gormen's... tiens, comment qu'y s'appelait le premier pub à Saint-André avenue Julien déjà ???


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 1) quoi c'est le WCA ?



World Congres of Anesthesiology



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> tiens, comment qu'y s'appelait le premier pub à Saint-André avenue Julien déjà ???



Le lutetia


----------



## Nephou (10 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben non. Mes collègues y vont du coup je reste pour garder la boutique.
> En plus ces "grand' messes" me gonflent, je prefere les congres plus "petits"


Dommage, jaurais fait un tour sur le stand Air Liquide Healthcare pour essayer de te saluer mais je ferai peut-être un reportage photo tiens


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

JB sur l'air de "ah le bon temps" a dit:
			
		

> Ah... les demoiselles de psycho...



Ouais, bah si c'est comme les sangsues à pattes que Popaul devait nous présenter, on est pas près d'en sentir le goût. Tout dans la gueule a cet age là. Ca se vante et à l'arrivée ca se pointe avec la malle vide, et pleins de bons pretextes...


----------



## quetzalk (10 Mars 2004)

> tiens, comment qu'y s'appelait le premier pub à Saint-André avenue Julien déjà ???--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Le lutetia



comment ? parlez plus fort jeune homme vous voyez bien que la nostalgie me gâte les sens


----------



## quetzalk (10 Mars 2004)

> jpmiss  Lit un sujet en mode plat



m'étonne pas.
des fois y bossent les anesthésiologistes ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> > jpmiss  Lit un sujet en mode plat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P'tit con!


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi si



ah bon ?

les filles de psycho, ce sont les premières poulettes qu'on se levait à la fac avec les copains, des filles mal habillées généralement. Bien foutues, bonne éducation avec un peu de thunes et cultivées mais beaucoup de complexes et ne sachant pas vraiment utiliser leurs langues (ou alors avec trop peu d'expérience ce qui peut avoir ses charmes pour qui aime... je m'égare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais sacrément prises de tête (et comme je l'ai dit ailleurs par un calembour, je n'aime pas trop les prises de tête postérieures). des jolies paumées quoi. Dans le genre, il y avait aussi les minettes de LEA qui étaient généralement moins culturées mais dont les corps avaient connus plus de labours que leur consoeurs maniant les rouages psychothérapeutiques. et elles leurs langues, elles savaient s'en servir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







un autre jour, je vous parlerais des filles de bio/géo (nulles sauf au dessus de 25 ans) et des loutes d'arts plastiques.


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ?
> 
> les filles de psycho, ce sont les premières poulettes qu'on se levait à la fac avec les copains, des filles mal habillées généralement. Bien foutues, bonne éducation avec un peu de thunes et cultivées mais beaucoup de complexes et ne sachant pas vraiment utiliser leurs langues (ou alors avec trop peu d'expérience ce qui peut avoir ses charmes pour qui aime... ) mais sacrément prises de tête. des jolies paumées quoi.



Ah oui, ca donne envie...  Dis, finn, on ne parle pas des mêmes?!


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, ca donne envie...  Dis, finn, on ne parle pas des mêmes?!



par contre, elles sont parfois assez jolies pour qu'on ait envie de faire un de rabattage... et que l'on cède à ces quelques défauts pour pouvoir voir ce joli minois se crisper.


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

alem a dit:
			
		

> pouvoir voir ce joli minois se crisper.



Tu as un miroir à la tête du lit?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> s pour pouvoir voir ce joli minois se crisper.



C'est bien ce qui me semblait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya un truc qui coince


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce qui me semblait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si ça coince, gribouille m'a filé des adresses pour des produits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nan le lit coince pas, à la rigueur il grince même si perso, je préfère que ce soit la fille, le lit c'est chiant à la longue...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> il grince même si perso, je préfère que ce soit la fille, le lit c'est chiant



Grincer, crisper... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis moi Amok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu ne peux pas lui écrire un manuel pratique pour les TP parce que là


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Grincer, crisper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfff, il y a trop de retard, et il n'a jamais son matériel!


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Grincer, crisper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ? on est pas dans les soirées SM des copines de Jeanba là ? Bon, bah... je vous laisse hein !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah bon ?
> 
> ...



prerima n'est, heureusement pour moi, pas la représentante la plus prototypique alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ouff ! 




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis, finn, on ne parle pas des mêmes?!



naaan naaan 

J'organise  le casting tout de suite


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> naaan naaan
> 
> J'organise  le casting tout de suite



C'est quoi cette arnaque? Et les photos?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette arnaque? Et les photos?!



Pas de photos juste des CV


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à l'origine:</font><hr /> 

Amok : Dis, finn, on ne parle pas des mêmes?!
Finn qui fait rien qu'a mentir pour faire l'interressant : naaan naaan 



[/QUOTE] 

Exemples des copines de Finn:

Hélène X : jugeabilité sociale, théories explicatives,essentialisme,stéréotype de sexe ,discrimination.
Emmanuelle X : optimisme comparatif, optimisme absolu, utilité sociale, désirabilité.
Christine X : Identité sociale, soi, interculturalité, conscience de soi, rôles, immigrés, étude comparative.

etc etc...

Bon, je pense que pour une fois je vais écouter Alem! une nana qui me parle de théories explicatives, de stéréotype de sexe, de conscience de soi et d'essentialisme au p'tit dej, elle a interêt a porter un casque ou alors elle peut directement s'inscrire a "étude sur le plaisir qu'il peut y avoir dans la douleur d'un grille pain en pleine machoire au reveil".


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

Et la première qui ose me balancer que mon sexe est un stéréotype, elle va comprendre que son © c'est aussi du poulet, direct entre le café et la tartine! Non mais... Ca joue l'intello alors que ca ferait mieux d'apprendre le point de croix et la sauce béarnaise! c'est pas comme ca qu'on garde un mari, mesdemoiselles! Ah, quel exemple! Bravo finn!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je pense que pour une fois je vais écouter Alem! une nana qui me parle de théories explicatives, de stéréotype de sexe, de conscience de soi et d'essentialisme au p'tit dej, elle a interêt a porter un casque ou alors elle peut directement s'inscrire a "étude sur le plaisir qu'il peut y avoir dans la douleur d'un grille pain en pleine machoire au reveil".



note 1

N.B.  :  à conserver


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> N.B.  :  à conserver



oui. pas loin. et si possible : en inox brulant le grille pain !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et la première qui ose me balancer que mon sexe est un stéréotype, elle va comprendre que son © c'est aussi du poulet, direct entre le café et la tartine! Non mais... Ca joue l'intello alors que ca ferait mieux d'apprendre le point de croix et la sauce béarnaise! c'est pas comme ca qu'on garde un mari, mesdemoiselles! Ah, quel exemple! Bravo finn!



note 2

N.B. : à conserver


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

p'tain, j'ai un doute là... C'est pas financé avec mes impôts, le développement intello des minettes qui vont m'expliquer que si j'ai pas envie de brouette bulgare, là, ce soir, précisemment, c'est parce que je souffre d'un surdimensionement de mon égo consécutif au désir refoulé d'un inconscient lié a mon milieu social?

Dis, Finn, c'est pas avec ma tune qu'on fabrique ca?!


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Finn, c'est pas avec ma tune qu'on fabrique ca?!



non, rassure-toi, on ne finance plus la recherche en france !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> p'tain, j'ai un doute là... C'est pas financé avec mes impôts, le développement intello des minettes qui vont m'expliquer que si j'ai pas envie de brouette bulgare, là, ce soir, précisemment, c'est parce que je souffre d'un surdimensionement de mon égo consécutif a un désir refoulé d'un inconscient lié a mon milieu social?



Pourtant ce sont de purs exercices de masturbations intellectuelles


----------



## jathenais (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et la première qui ose me balancer que mon sexe est un stéréotype, elle va comprendre que son © c'est aussi du poulet, direct entre le café et la tartine! Non mais... Ca joue l'intello alors que ca ferait mieux d'apprendre le point de croix et la sauce béarnaise! c'est pas comme ca qu'on garde un mari, mesdemoiselles! Ah, quel exemple! Bravo finn!



jathénaïs, divorcée pour cause de ce genre de truc à la maison ! putain, j'ai bien fait


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

jathenais 1 a dit:
			
		

> cherche boulot sympa, bien payé





			
				jathenais 2 a dit:
			
		

> avec mac de fonction



De l'interêt d'avoir un souteneur!


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De l'interêt d'avoir un souteneur!



ainsi que des Dim-Up au dessus de 35 ans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_enfin, moi ce que j'en dis..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ainsi que des Dim-Up au dessus de 35 ans...
> 
> ...



Ben justement quand on a pas l'expérience on se tait


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

Bon, il est où supermoquette?


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement quand on a pas l'expérience on se tait



bah, c'est ptêt suite à des expériences que je me maintiens sous la barre vdes 30 !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah, c'est ptêt suite à des expériences que je me maintiens sous la barre vdes 30 !



Tu ne tenais pas un kiloutou du jardinage toi récemment


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah, c'est ptêt suite à des expériences que je me maintiens sous la barre vdes 30 !



*Des* expériences!


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Des* expériences!



j'ai jamais été vraiment gérontophile non plus !


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne tenais pas un kiloutou du jardinage toi récemment



les rateaux ? c'est juste pour ramasser les crottes des lapins !


----------



## jathenais (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De l'interêt d'avoir un souteneur!




pas encore l'âge pour ça ! je me soutiens encore très bien toute seule


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je pense que pour une fois je vais écouter Alem! une nana qui me parle de théories explicatives, de stéréotype de sexe, de conscience de soi et d'essentialisme au p'tit dej, elle a interêt a porter un casque ou alors elle peut directement s'inscrire a "étude sur le plaisir qu'il peut y avoir dans la douleur d'un grille pain en pleine machoire au reveil".








euh, Amok ? tu aimes tant que ça la création artistique ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Exemples des copines de Finn:
> 
> Hélène X : jugeabilité sociale, théories explicatives,essentialisme,stéréotype de sexe ,discrimination.
> Emmanuelle X : optimisme comparatif, optimisme absolu, utilité sociale, désirabilité.
> ...




Argh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'espion ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_je te laisse trouver le périné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. fait gaffe : faut pas la confondre avec le tibia qui porte le meme nom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je pense que pour une fois je vais écouter Alem! une nana qui me parle de théories explicatives, de stéréotype de sexe, de conscience de soi et d'essentialisme au p'tit dej, elle a interêt a porter un casque ou alors elle peut directement s'inscrire a "étude sur le plaisir qu'il peut y avoir dans la douleur d'un grille pain en pleine machoire au reveil".


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je te laisse trouver le périné



Pfffff... Facile!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Argh  l'espion !   je te laisse trouver le périné  .. fait gaffe : faut pas la confondre avec le tibia qui porte le meme nom



Ouais... facile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais comme je m'abstiens de dire une bêtise...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> p'tain, j'ai un doute là... C'est pas financé avec mes impôts, le développement intello des minettes qui vont m'expliquer que si j'ai pas envie de brouette bulgare, là, ce soir, précisemment, c'est parce que je souffre d'un surdimensionement de mon égo consécutif au désir refoulé d'un inconscient lié a mon milieu social?
> 
> Dis, Finn, c'est pas avec ma tune qu'on fabrique ca?!



non non, enfin c'est périnée qui sait ce qu'ils font de ton argent au CNRS LAPSCO.. quand à la brouette bulgare, l'égo, le désir et l'inconscient, il faudra frapper à la porte d'un sexothérapeute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rassure toi : ton argent est au chaud (j'en ai même touché une belle part un jour), mais c'est surtout les étudiants qui financent ces travaux de recherche.

_moi qui me cherchait un thème plus porteur, je crois que je vais t'emprunter ton idée de yaourt bulgare répandu sur le corps un soir d'inconscience.. (on fait fifty-fifty hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> quand à la brouette bulgare, l'égo, le désir et l'inconscient, il faudra frapper à la porte d'un sexothérapeute



Et pourquoi pas d'une voyante pendant que tu y es? tu l'auras compris: j'ai une horreur épidermique de tous ceux qui à chaque fois que je prononce une phrase me regardent avec l'air de "ce que tu viens de dire a des racines dans une douleur enfantine, mais tu ne le sais pas, alors que moi si. Je te connais mieux que toi même et si tu veux on en parlera un jour, c'est 500 balles la séance".



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _moi qui me cherchait un thème plus porteur, je crois que je vais t'emprunter ton idée de yaourt bulgare répandu sur le corps un soir d'inconscience.. (on fait fifty-fifty hein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



50/50 dans tes rêves: quand on considère que le fait d'oindre le corps de sa partenaire (quel que soit le produit alimentaire utilisé) ne se fait que "les soirs  d'inconscience", mon aval est impossible!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une horreur épidermique de tous ceux qui à chaque fois que je prononce une phrase me regardent avec l'air de "ce que tu viens de dire a des racines dans une douleur enfantine, mais tu ne le sais pas, alors que moi si. Je te connais mieux que toi même et si tu veux on en parlera un jour, c'est 500 balles la séance".



Alors nous sommes 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_-hein ?
-.....
-ah oui 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 






m'fait penser qu'il faudrait qu'il le remplace leur sexothérapeute bidon à la fac ...


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> m'fait penser qu'il faudrait qu'il le remplace leur sexothérapeute bidon à la fac ...



Tu peux me pistonner? Le poste m'interresse!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me pistonner? Le poste m'interresse!



et une perche bien tendue


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

Je rappelle aux personnes qui découvriraient ce sujet à l'instant que nous cherchons à nous réunir pour une AES à Clermont le 10 avril !


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

D'ailleurs, dans le cadre de cette AES,  il y aura des consultations gratuites du Doktor Amok. Il n'y a pas que le Mac dans la vie. Tu me reserve donc un coin tranquille avec des plantes vertes, un purificateur d'air, quelques peignoirs, des pierres chaudes et un seau d'eau, une selection d'huiles essentielles, un cahier et un bureau pour faire serieux, un stétoscope, ainsi que quelques petits fours. La Vodka est bien evidemment à mettre au frais minimum 24 heures avant mon arrivée.

Je compte sur toi pour prendre les rendez-vous.


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...un stétoscope...


Tu vas encore jouer au docteur ?


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas encore jouer au docteur ?



Comment ca, "encore"?! Je viens de découvrir ma vocation!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comment ca, "encore"?! Je viens de découvrir ma vocation!



'tention quand meme  c'est un metier a risque


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

_Il m'a dit : je vais vous pénétrer, en tout bien tout honneur_


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Il m'a dit : je vais vous pénétrer, en tout bien tout honneur_



Peut etre meme qu'il a ajouté "sauf votre respect"


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Excellent! 

_Sans trancher ce point, le conseil de l'Ordre rappelle que le docteur «écartait très vite le mari», souvent à l'origine d'une consultation en couple, pour «concentrer ses soins sur l'épouse».
_ 












_Elles racontent s'en être remises à l'autorité de la «blouse blanche», ignorantes de ce qu'un sexologue a le droit de faire ou pas._

Quel beau métier! Quand je pense qu'il y a des nazes qui sont anésthésiologistes!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quel beau métier! Quand je pense qu'il y a des nazes qui sont anésthésiologistes!!!!


----------



## jathenais (11 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle aux personnes qui découvriraient ce sujet à l'instant que nous cherchons à nous réunir pour une AES à Clermont le 10 avril !



faut avouer que c'est très vendeur ce thread !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jathénaïs, toujours pas fixée


----------



## SuperXavPlus (11 Mars 2004)

On sent très bien une certains motivation latente...
Je sens qu'on va tous déambuler anarchiquement dans les rues avec le vague espoir de se croiser et de se reconnaître. (un t-shirt MacG en bandana) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est à confirmer.

Pour ceux qui veulent y passer la nuit, on organise une partie de p'tits chevaux à taille humaine place de la Victoire.


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> jathénaïs, toujours pas fixée



Eh bien quand ce sera le cas, tu pouras toujours envoyer des signaux de fumée!


----------



## jathenais (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien quand ce sera le cas, tu pouras toujours envoyer des signaux de fumée!



nan nan, sont sensibles les pompiers ici !!!!
pis d'abord sur le principe je viens mais je peux rien prévoir maintenant


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> nan nan, sont sensibles les pompiers ici !!!!



ils le sont encore avec cette odeur de pneu brulé qui parfume votre.... enfin..... comment on dit.... votre ZEP (Zone d'Evacuation Prioritaire)


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, dans le cadre de cette AES,  il y aura des consultations gratuites du Doktor Amok. Il n'y a pas que le Mac dans la vie. Tu me reserve donc un coin tranquille avec des plantes vertes, un purificateur d'air, quelques peignoirs, des pierres chaudes et un seau d'eau, une selection d'huiles essentielles, un cahier et un bureau pour faire serieux, un stétoscope, ainsi que quelques petits fours. La Vodka est bien evidemment à mettre au frais minimum 24 heures avant mon arrivée.
> 
> Je compte sur toi pour prendre les rendez-vous.



Oup's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . 

J'avais pas bien lu ce thread !!!  

Clermont pas très loin de chez moi .... 

Et au vu du nombre de Docteurs présents à cette AES, je veux  bien reconsidérer l'invitation ...

Moi je veux bien jouer au Docteur .... à une seule condition : 

Je ferais les piqûres ....


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

SuperXavPlus a dit:
			
		

> On sent très bien une certains motivation latente...
> Je sens qu'on va tous déambuler anarchiquement dans les rues avec le vague espoir de se croiser et de se reconnaître. (un t-shirt MacG en bandana)



Clermont est tout petit pour ceux qui s'aiment d'un si grand amour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[QUOTE="Super" pour les intimes]Pour ceux qui veulent y passer la nuit, on organise une partie de p'tits chevaux à taille humaine place de la Victoire. 

[/QUOTE]

les ânes sont-ils acceptés?!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je ferais les piqûres ....



Fait ch... et moi qui peut pas venir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est que c'est perdu l'Auvergne...


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et au vu du nombre de Docteurs présents à cette AES, je veux  bien reconsidérer l'invitation ...
> 
> Moi je veux bien jouer au Docteur .... à une seule condition :
> 
> Je ferais les piqûres ....



Parfait! Engagée! Bon, l'organisation me semble bien partie. Finn, t'oublies pas le carnet de rendez vous! Je compte sur toi pour la com' : "Le doktor Amok est à Clermont ce que Scheitzer était à l'Afrique, Un doigté celebre dans le monde entier etc etc...


----------



## jathenais (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> ils le sont encore avec cette odeur de pneu brulé qui parfume votre.... enfin..... comment on dit.... votre ZEP (Zone d'Evacuation Prioritaire)



éh éh michemin c'est trop loin d'ici ! 
pas de ZEP ici, que de l'air pur et des bulles


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> éh éh michemin c'est trop loin d'ici !
> pas de ZEP ici, que de l'air pur et des bulles



et VGE ... ça c'est de l'air pur.... ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fait ch... et moi qui peut pas venir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas plus que la suisse


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je ferais les piqûres ....



Mais c'est moi qui choisi les produits qu'on mettra dedans


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus que la suisse



Bah y a même po le TGV... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pas d'avions le week-end...


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah y a même po le TGV...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aucune importance de toute façon y'as pas l'feu au lac !


----------



## JB (11 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus que la suisse



Et, si je peux finalement pas venir ça sera parce qu'on m'aura envoyer dans un endroit encore plus petit alors on se moque pas (c'est les petites îles là où il y a écrit Bahreïn à côté...) [image]http://eur.i1.yimg.com/eur.yimg.com/i/fr/enc/jpeg/cartes/ac414f0.jpeg[/image]


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je compte sur toi pour la com' : "Le doktor Amok est à Clermont ce que Scheitzer était à l'Afrique, Un doigté celebre dans le monde entier etc etc...



Je sais pas si c'est très approprié des fois qu'un genre Boris vienne, après l'avoir adapté à l'Amok, entonner sa chanson :

"Qu'il soit midi, qu'il soit minuit
Vous me faites chier, docteur Schweitzer
Si vous entrez dans la légende
Mettez des semelles de caoutchouc
Vos godasses de vieux trappeur
Ça fait du bruit sur les cailloux"

etc.


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

faites gaffe je suis pas encore sur mais je risque de venir avec gribouille, qui lui n'est pas encore sur mais qui risque de venir quand même avec moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> jathénaïs, toujours pas fixée



Jathenais, je passe à Vichy demain : j'userais de mes pouvoirs de manipulateurs pour te faire venir (non non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y a rien de sexuel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah y a même po le TGV...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et en posant une journée de congés ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme çà hop là le lundi nickel retour en suisse


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

t'as intérêt le Finn à t'accrocher à autre chose que tes salamis et ta baignoire de rillettes.... parce que avec nous tu risuqe d'abandonner vite fait la psycho pour la Psychiatrie.....

 [COLOR=666666] ... tu remarqueras que je ne te précise pas de quel côté du mur de la pièce capitonnée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut un peut de suspense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/COLOR]


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et en posant une journée de congés ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si je ne m'abuse le Lundi 12/04 est férier (a moins que ce ne soit celui la que Raf a fait sauter...je sais plus ou ca en est cette histoire...)


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne m'abuse le Lundi 12/04 est férier (a moins que ce ne soit celui la que Raf a fait sauter...je sais plus ou ca en est cette histoire...)



Non, celui qu'il a fait sauter, c'est celui où l'esprit saint descend : donc peu d'espoir de voir l'esprit lui descendre dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, pour finir une note plus joyeuse, je signale quand même que, si je ne me trompe, la suppression du lundi de Pentecôte comme jour férié n'interviendra que l'année prochaine.


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est moi qui choisi les produits qu'on mettra dedans



Pas de problèmes Docteur, je suis à vos ordres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Moi, je ne fais qu'exécuter ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- J-B S

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Nephou
- Brunul
- jbsay
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- Amok
- Macelene


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- jathenais
- GlobalCut (Ouaiiiis ! )
- WebOliver (cherche avion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problèmes Docteur, je suis à vos ordres



J'aime qu'on me parle de la sorte. J'ai enfin l'impression de me retrouver dans une serie américaine


----------



## jathenais (11 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Jathenais, je passe à Vichy demain : j'userais de mes pouvoirs de manipulateurs pour te faire venir (non non
> 
> 
> 
> ...




passe toujours, use toujours, on verra qui est le plus minipulateur des deux


----------



## JB (11 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, il faut virer J-B S de la liste car c'est moi et que mon employeur m'a confirmé que je serai à 7h de vol de Paris, ce qui fait 9h00 de Clermont en comptant le changement d'aéroport et d'arriver d'Aulnat au centre de Clermont...


----------



## gribouille (11 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Nephou
- Brunul
- jbsay
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- Amok
- Macelene


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- jathenais
- GlobalCut (Ouaiiiis ! )
- WebOliver (cherche avion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- TibomonG4
-gribouille et ses outils de torture (l'orchestre de Robert Quibel, un déguisment de Dalida pour Amok, un déguisement de Max pour Mackie comme le majordome de "pour l'Amour du risque" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Eikanil (perplexe)


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- J-B S

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Nephou
- Brunul
- jbsay
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- Amok
- Macelene


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- jathenais
- GlobalCut (Ouaiiiis ! )
- WebOliver (cherche avion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- TibomonG4
-gribouille et ses outils de torture (l'orchestre de Robert Quibel, un déguisment de Dalida pour Amok, un déguisement de Max pour Mackie comme le majordome de "pour l'Amour du risque" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- [MGZ]alèm pour faire les choeurs de l'homme-orchestre gribouille
- Eikanil (perplexe)


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2004)

c'est quand déjà ?


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand déjà ?



regarde le titre de ton post...


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> regarde le titre de ton post...



Lui demande pas la lune, quand même, t'as vu l'heure !


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2004)

ça peu le faire


----------



## SuperXavPlus (12 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Clermont est tout petit pour ceux qui s'aiment d'un si grand amour!


L'amour est si grand, les ruelles si nombreuses et si sombres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> les ânes sont-ils acceptés?!


Uniquement s'ils sont très culottés


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Pour ceux qui comptent venir deux adresses une liste   des hôtels du centre ville plus quelques autres hôtels toujours dans le centre  avec les tarifs, disponibilités et plan d'accès


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

Il est prévu d'installer un système de vidéo surveillance dans les chambres dont les images, visibles en direct sur une page dédiée du site MacG, seront en accès libre et gratuit. le QT live de la nuit de noces de alèm et Gribouille necessite par contre le règlement de 20 euros pour être visualisé.

Pour cette modique somme, vous verrez également Le Doktor Superxav examiner la prostate de Finn, avec vues endoscopiques, finn étant pour l'occasion habillé d'une tenue de salamis et oignons séchés, et l'Amok baffer quelques nioubs sur du Wagner sifflé par Micheline Dax.

Avouez que pour un spectacle d'une telle qualité, 20 boules c'est donné. Merci qui? Merci Macg! Merci Finn!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Prèvue aussi la promenade champêtre pour les adeptes des parties de campagne sur les traces en arabesques encore fumantes de l'Amok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mais ça c'est en supplément


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui comptent venir deux adresses une liste   des hôtels du centre ville plus quelques autres hôtels toujours dans le centre  avec les tarifs, disponibilités et plan d'accès




Ah voilà  *Le G.O de l' AES de Clermont....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

y'aura aussi des colliers de fleurs et de billes pour boire un coup ???

Bon, faut de la place pour les dames-jeanne de Côte du Rhône ....

Amok, ya de la place dans ton coffre ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























			
				TibomonG4 Le G.O.  a dit:
			
		

> Prèvue aussi la promenade champêtre pour les adeptes des parties de campagne sur les traces en arabesques encore fumantes de l'Amok  Mais ça c'est en supplément




Le prix de cette charmante balade  ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Plus les extras de Amok on va pas s'en sortir...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2004)

Il y aura : 
* <font color="blue">des courses en sac en peau d'opposum de nioubies (ainsi que des lancers de nioubies en sac)  sur la place de jaude, 
une démonstration de SuperXav' Plus, l'homme sans foi ni soif
Des concours de lèche ...
Des picorages de mollets par les canards du jardin Lecoq
Une tentative de reconstitution de l'otarie à base de membres de membres de macG (prédécoupés par Gribouille qui réalisera une sculpture "I'm aliiiiiive</font> * 

 [COLOR=666666] on me propose également des parties de collin-maillards sur l'A71, des courses de quad à Champeix (proche besse) entre les autochtones et les populations émigrantes ...[/COLOR]


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Des picorages de mollets par les canards du jardin Lecoq.



ce n'est pas ce que tu m'as dit sur iChat!


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura :
> 
> Des picorages de mollets par les canards du jardin Lecoq








 euh??? contrepèterie ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> euh??? contrepèterie ...



Joli


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (...) Des picorages de mollets par les canards du jardin Lecoq (...)



Tu veux parler du picorage de mollets de newbies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 «Tremblez Nioubies, car me voilà, Finn Atlas»


----------



## SuperXavPlus (15 Mars 2004)

Dans les milieux autorisés, on parle même, moyennant moultes euros sur papier filigrammé, d'un lâché de VGE...

_dépêchez-vous, il n'y aura pas de place pour tout l'monde..._


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Amok, ya de la place dans ton coffre ??
> Le prix de cette charmante balade  ??
> Plus les extras de Amok on va pas s'en sortir...



Je n'ai jamais su résister au charme de la blouse blanche. Tu es mon invitée : mon épiderme n'attend que la douleur de ta pression pour dénicher mes palpitations... J'attends avec impatience que tu pénètres au plus profond de mes artères pour observer le fruit d'oreillettes et de ventricules qui ne palpitent que pour faire naitre au fond d'un esprit solitaire les pensées les plus salaces lorsque ce nom tant de fois révé m'apparait: Clermont Ferrand.


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais su résister au charme de la blouse blanche. Tu es mon invitée : mon épiderme n'attend que la douleur de ta pression pour dénicher mes palpitations...




Euh ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me demande si à travers les poils de la fourrure de "canis lupus", le coton frais de la blouse , vais bien les sentir les palpitations...??

Tu crois que Jpmiss me prêtera son stétoscope ?? 














Mais bon pour l'invitation ...  je dis pas non.
 À l'idée de rencontrer certains spécimens du Bar, je me réjouis...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler du picorage de mollets de newbies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monsieur a bonne mémoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommage que j'ai pas conservé ces superbes photos


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais su résister au charme de la blouse blanche. Tu es mon invitée : mon épiderme n'attend que la douleur de ta pression pour dénicher mes palpitations... J'attends avec impatience que tu pénètres au plus profond de mes artères pour observer le fruit d'oreillettes et de ventricules qui ne palpitent que pour faire naitre au fond d'un esprit solitaire les pensées les plus salaces lorsque ce nom tant de fois révé m'apparait: Clermont Ferrand.


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Euh ben me demande si à travers les poils de la fourrure de "canis lupus", le coton frais de la blouse , vais bien les sentir les palpitations...??
> 
> Tu crois que Jpmiss me prêtera son stétoscope ??



il a interêt: c'est mon obligé!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon pour l'invitation ...  je dis pas non.
> À l'idée de rencontrer certains spécimens du Bar, je me réjouis...



Parfait. je suppose que le fait que se soit filmé ne t'indispose pas? les tarifs passent donc à 40 euros, parce que là il va y avoir du sport.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur a bonne mémoire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai presque tout conservé dans ma tête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le poteau des bannis... Le modérateur avec le grand manteau...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que Jpmiss me prêtera son stétoscope ??



Euh le stetoscope c'est perso! C'est vrai quoi je me le met dans les oreilles quand meme!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre j'ai un vieux thermometre a mercure qui a pas mal servi mais encore en etat de marche. Ca t'interesse?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai presque tout conservé dans ma tête...



Doit y avoir un de ces foutoir la dedans!


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh le stetoscope c'est perso! C'est vrai quoi je me le met dans les oreilles quand meme!
> Par contre j'ai un vieux thermometre a mercure qui a pas mal servi mais encore en etat de marche. Ca t'interesse?



Où jpmiss apprend qu'entre un stéto et un thermomètre il n'y a que l'idée pour que les deux se retrouvent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les oreilles, c'est d'un commun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Viens avec le matos!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Doit y avoir un de ces foutoir la dedans!



Bah j'backup... Et la fonction Recherche fonctionne... là-bas, au moins.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Viens avec le matos!



Ok. Je viens aussi avec mon clystere en argent?


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Je viens aussi avec mon clystere en argent?



Tu viens avec *tout*.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens avec *tout*.



Ca va faire du matos tout ca. Pas sur que ca tienne dans mon coffre! J'aurais du acheter une R16


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

finn, tu ne sens pas une légère pression là?!


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

Parce que si t'assures pas question organisation, on va avoir droit a la couverture nationale: LCI, CNN et tout le toutim. Clermont à feu et a sang.


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> finn, tu ne sens pas une légère pression là?!



surtout qu'il dois loger toute la AmokMobile.... dors pas à l'hotel nous.... chez le bourgeois du coin... dans sa maison cossue.... 

Finn tu prépareras un bain aux herbes et onguents pour notre arrivée.... ... plus les massages.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on te donneras la liste de ce que l'on veut en détail.... plus les heures précises pour que ce soit près... on te recontactes


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> surtout qu'il dois loger toute la AmokMobile.... dors pas à l'hotel nous.... chez le bourgeois du coin... dans sa maison cossue....
> 
> Finn tu prépareras un bain aux herbes et onguents pour notre arrivée.... ... plus les massages....
> 
> ...



Ce Grib est rare: il m'ôte les mots de la bouche. Voilà, c'est exactement ca. Tu prévois aussi quelques boutanches de Vodka bien frappées et avec un peu de chance tu en sortiras vivant!


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

D'ailleurs il va sans dire que les bourgeois devront être à l'entrée de la ville, avec les clés de la cité sur un coussin de velours rouge, en offrande.


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

faut que tu trouves aussi des peignoirs en vison pour Tibo et Macelene


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

C'est fou, ca: 'faut tout lui expliquer a ce finn.


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

moi je veux du pourpre partout par terre pour petits pieds délicats


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> faut que tu trouves aussi des peignoirs en vison pour Tibo et Macelene



Et des coquilles en tortue de Madagascar pour Grib et l'Amok!


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux du pourpre partout par terre pour petits pieds délicats



Moi aussi! J'ai pas les pieds délicats mais le pourpre c'est bien! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du pourpre, donc!


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

Bon finn t'as prévus quoi comme restaurant.... tu avais convenus avec nous que tu nous invitais... bien que cela nous gènes, on voudrais pas abuser, mais bon ton offre nous touche profondément, ça ne se ferais pas de refuser , question de courtoisie et de politesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... c'est un 4 fourchettes s je me souviens bien ?


dans ce cas il nous faut une limo 8 portes.... on peut pas erriver comme ça avec la voiture sport de Amok


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Bon finn t'as prévus quoi comme restaurant.... tu avais convenus avec nous que tu nous invitais... bien que cela nous gènes, on voudrais pas abuser, mais bon ton offre nous touche profondément, ça ne se ferais pas de refuser , question de courtoisie et de politesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi j'ai ce souvenir. et j'ai aussi le souvenir d'étudiantes en psycho.




			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas il nous faut une limo 8 portes.... on peut pas erriver comme ça avec la voiture sport de Amok



bah si, on peut. Si elles nous aiment c'est pas pour la tune! Ca changera!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> finn, tu ne sens pas une légère pression là?!



Si ! mais je n'ose me retourner ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> surtout qu'il dois loger toute la AmokMobile.... dors pas à l'hotel nous.... chez le bourgeois du coin... dans sa maison cossue....



Pas ce que me disait Amok çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nous avions convenu de retransformer le  Formule 1* du coin en y adaptant une suite royale, avec 2 esclaves à disposition.

* _le formule1 c'est pour ne pas faire tape-à-l'oeil devant les caméras de Clermont Première. Personne ne se doutera de la venue de SAS ainsi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Bon finn t'as prévus quoi comme restaurant.... tu avais convenus avec nous que tu nous invitais... bien que cela nous gènes, on voudrais pas abuser, mais bon ton offre nous touche profondément, ça ne se ferais pas de refuser , question de courtoisie et de politesse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour le resto, si je vous invite en ce moment ca serait bien les Resto du coeur (tombe bien j'ai presque la carte de chomeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Sinon c'est truffade à la maison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Plus sérieusement je crois que jpmiss nous avait dégotté un petit resto (sinon j'avais en tête la Grotte à Vins)


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mars 2004)

T'y es fou dis ?! une truffade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 le Suisse il aurait supporté mais y vient pas à cause de la suppression du 747 Clermont-Genève (celui piloté à la souris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 private joke), et les autres c'est des parigots tu vas les tuer !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 - et je ne parle pas des relents communautaristes des indépendantistes Auvergnats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan, faut les épater, du grand, du consensuel, leur en mettre plein la vue mais pour pas trop cher non plus j'avais pensé à Buffalo Grill, ou encore Léon de Bruxelles histoire de célébrer la francophonie de MacG ???


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'attends avec impatience que tu pénètres au plus profond de mes* artères* pour observer le fruit *d'oreillettes et de ventricules* qui ne palpitent que pour faire naître au fond d'un esprit solitaire les pensées les plus salaces lorsque ce nom tant de fois rêvé m'apparait: Clermont Ferrand.



ßon tu triches. tu édites après ma réponse.
Bon je ne t'en tiendrai pas rigueur. Ça tombe bien je travaille en Cardiologie.

Bobologue des curs.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça te va ???...
De là à pénêtrer au plus pronfond de tes artères, ya qu'une sonde pour faire ça..

Je viens avec le Matos moi aussi ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfait. je suppose que le fait que se soit filmé ne t'indispose pas?  les tarifs passent donc à 40 euros, parce que là il va y avoir du sport.











 Du sport ??? Quel genre de sport. Je ne pratique pas le patin à glace, *le tennis en pension*, l'escalade...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*le patin à roulettes...*...  mais bon la course en sac de Finn.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













			
				L'Endormeur... [img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif[/img]]Euh le stetoscope c'est perso! C'est vrai quoi je me le met dans les oreilles quand meme!








 J'ai toujours eu du mal à ne pas confondre les orifices à pénêtrer ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 et même encore maintenant... 



			
				L'Endormeur... [img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif[/img]]Par contre j'ai un vieux thermometre a mercure qui a pas mal servi mais encore en état de marche. Ca t'interesse?



Ça faut voir... Y'en a des révolutionnaires qd même maintenant.... font moins mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				L'Endormeur... [img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif[/img]] Mon clystere en argent?


 





  Oup's, en plus tu donnes dans l'orfèvrerie !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Pas de pression Finn, tout va bien... J'apporte ma trousse de secours.* 

Et si un petit malaise venait à t'arriver, je maîtrise encore bien le bouche à bouche et le massage cardiaque ....  

Ça va tout va bien  ????


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mars 2004)

bien que ne pratiquant plus que la médecine de l'Ame (excusez-moi d'intervenir dans cette discussion technique) il me semble que les thermomètres du 3ème millénaire s'introduisent dans l'oreille non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien je travaille en Cardiologie.
> 
> Bobologue des curs....
> 
> ...



Bonne idée ...


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée ...












  Aurais-tu besoin d'un petit sondage toi aussi ??? jusqu'au fond du cur ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2004)

elle n'est même pas passé par là prerima ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pfffff ...


----------



## macelene (16 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> elle n'est même pas passé par là prerima ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Ben non et c'est dommage d'ailleurs.... faudra peut être des aides opératoires .....


----------



## SuperXavPlus (16 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben non et c'est dommage d'ailleurs.... faudra peut être des aides opératoires .....



Pas de problème...
Au vu de toute cette bonne et Sainte lecture, il me semble fortement opportun que le couple, aussi éphémère que légendaire, formé par le Docteur Xav' et sa charmante assistante Le Petit Chaperon Rouge, ne reviennent sur le devant de la scène.
Histoire de boucler un hapenning spécial Clermonquelontoise


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2004)

Pas de trucs à 4 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca me tente pas !


----------



## macelene (16 Mars 2004)

SuperXavPlus a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème...
> Au vu de toute cette bonne et Sainte lecture, il me semble fortement opportun que le couple, aussi éphémère que légendaire, formé par le Docteur Xav' et sa charmante assistante Le Petit Chaperon Rouge, ne reviennent sur le devant de la scène.
> Histoire de boucler un hapenning spécial Clermonquelontoise








 pas très conforme un costume d'aide opératoire tout rouge ???

Mais bon si faut faire avec,  les petites lolottes rouges passeront quasi inaperçues


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pas de trucs à 4 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amok Tibo et moi on t'as concocté un petite thérapie de groupe ... un peu spéciale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
Toi tu es le patient.... nous on pose les questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amok questionne, TiboGreffierG4 griffonne toutes les paroles d'Amok, Moi je porte les instruments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Amok, j'ai donc préparé dans le sac de voyage les coupes boulons dont le plus grand fait 1m30 de long pour une coupe aidée par pression avec cartouche hydraulique, les serre joints à Béton.... le perforateur et la riveteuse électrique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On pourras le finir au Pyrograveur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## lechaperonrouge (16 Mars 2004)

SuperXavPlus a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème...
> Au vu de toute cette bonne et Sainte lecture, il me semble fortement opportun que le couple, aussi éphémère que légendaire, formé par le Docteur Xav' et sa charmante assistante Le Petit Chaperon Rouge, ne reviennent sur le devant de la scène.
> Histoire de boucler un hapenning spécial Clermonquelontoise



Me voici !

professeur........ PROFESSEUR !!!


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2004)

j'ai rien compris mais je veux bien assister Gribouille.


----------



## Amok (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> On pourras le finir au Pyrograveur ?



C'est possible, oui. Mais si tu es sage


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible, oui. Mais si tu es sage



Grib sera sage avec l'Amok


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas très conforme un costume d'aide opératoire tout rouge ???



Si si regarde


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2004)

blurppp   ça fait un peu peur....
bon Lepetitchaperonrouge n'aura pas de soucis... Je vais vite teindre mon costume ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon va falloir des grosses piqûres pour tous les envoyer au pays des éléphants rose.... m'ont l'air coriaces... 












 Je parle bien sûr du Dr Amok et de sa clique d'aides fous furieux ....


----------



## gribouille (17 Mars 2004)




----------



## le chapelier fou (17 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



On  a un souci de coiffe, alors on appelle son chapelier préféré...

Mets dont cela :





Ca t'ira comme un chef mon gribouille


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je parle bien sûr du Dr Amok et de sa clique d'aides fous furieux ....



Pour l'instant c'est du virtuel. Attends de voir la réalité: c'est probablement bien en dessous de tout ce qu'un esprit malade peut imaginer. Il va y avoir du saut à l'elastique à Clermont, gratos pour les nioubs. Grib se charge des calculs d'étirement du caoutchouc et croyez moi, ce n'est pas facile. D'ailleurs il y aura des tests sur deux ou trois étudiantes copines de Finn afin de bien paufiner le truc: à défaut d'en sortir plus belles elles pouront ensuite nous servir nos Vodkas frappées sur un plateau crânien.

Pour le chapelier: je tiens à te signaler que le fait que tu connaisses Xav ne t'autorise en rien a une telle familiarité avec Grib. Un peu de respect me semble adapté si tu ne veux pas finir livré en pature aux canards de Clermont, après avoir été délicatement incisé pour éveiller leur appétit. Les poiscailles carnivores à côté font figures de ruminants. Et n'oublies pas d'apporter des cadeaux pour ma majesté. Le dernier qui a voulu faire le malin se souvient encore de l'oeil unique d'un broyeur parisien qui lui a tenu compagnie toute la nuit.


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pas de trucs à 4 !  Ca me tente pas !



Sur l'air de "j'ai déjà essayé et c'est pas mon truc". On croit réver! ca ne veut rien dire ca: il parait que l'Amok seul en vaut facilement 4 comme l'Alem, et il n'y a jamais eu de plaintes!


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'air de "j'ai déjà essayé et c'est pas mon truc". On croit réver! ca ne veut rien dire ca: il parait que l'Amok seul en vaut facilement 4 comme l'Alem, et il n'y a jamais eu de plaintes!



ni de rateaux...


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2004)

la vieille a dit:
			
		

> ni de rateaux...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'air de "j'ai déjà essayé et c'est pas mon truc". On croit réver! ca ne veut rien dire ca: il parait que l'Amok seul en vaut facilement 4 comme l'Alem, et il n'y a jamais eu de plaintes!



Elles sont toutes mortes de plaisir avant?


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont toutes mortes de plaisir avant?



Le point d'interrogation me vexe au plus haut point!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le point d'interrogation me vexe au plus haut point!




Il est vrai que quelques points de suspensions et quelques points d'exclamations sont tellement plus évocateurs ..... !!!!!!.....!!!!!!.....!!!!!!.....


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que quelques points de suspensions et quelques points d'exclamations sont tellement plus évocateurs ..... !!!!!!.....!!!!!!.....!!!!!!.....




Bon ça me laisse pantoise toutes ces histoires de truc s à 4 qui finalement ne font qu'un... et des fois deux ...

Si en plus Amok et Alem ... ensembles , je vais en avoir  * 8* sur le dos alors ???

Oula, oula, faut que je revois toute cette histoire depuis le début ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez so long....


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

Bonne étude de cas alors


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si en plus Amok et Alem ... ensembles , je vais en avoir  * 8* sur le dos alors ???



Non, tu as mal lu. Il faut 4 Alem minimum pour faire 1 Amok. Donc au pire des cas (c'est à dire si vraiment, même en lui jetant des cailloux il s'incruste), tu en auras l'équivalent de 5!

Tu as réellement les yeux plus gros que le ventre...


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu as mal lu. Il faut 4 Alem minimum pour faire 1 Amok. Donc au pire des cas (c'est à dire si vraiment, même en lui jetant des cailloux il s'incruste), tu en auras l'équivalent de 5!
> 
> Tu as réellement les yeux plus gros que le ventre...



C'est pas une question  d'en vouloir trop !!!!









Ce que je recherche c'est la qualité Extrème ... le top du Top ....


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une question  d'en vouloir trop !!!!
> Ce que je recherche c'est la qualité Extrème ... le top du Top ....



Eh bien donc, tu vois que tu en veux trop!


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il va y avoir du saut à l'elastique à Clermont, gratos pour les nioubs.
> Grib se charge des calculs d'étirement du caoutchouc et croyez moi, ce n'est pas facile. D'ailleurs il y aura des tests sur deux ou trois étudiantes copines de Finn afin de bien paufiner le truc: à défaut d'en sortir plus belles elles pouront ensuite nous servir nos Vodkas frappées sur un plateau crânien.



Oups !!!  les pôvs filles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, je fais plus partie des Nioubieessss,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






que je sache ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Les Aides Fous Furieux de Sieur Amok !!! a dit:
			
		

> Et n'oubliez pas d'apporter des cadeaux pour Sa majesté. Le dernier qui a voulu faire le malin se souvient encore de l'oeil unique d'un broyeur parisien qui lui a tenu compagnie toute la nuit.



Des cadeaux ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis quoi encore ....


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> TiboFouFurieuxG4 et GribFouFurieu  avec sa malle d' instruments de torture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_


Bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Je vais devoir employer de gros moyens et rameuter une  troupe de Folles Furieuses .....* 
pour devoir rivaliser avec tes aides opératoires. 

Je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  que je vais demander l'aide de  *L'endormeur ....  avec ses grosses piqûres ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* ce sera plus facile ..._


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Des cadeaux ??? Et puis quoi encore ....



Tout ce qui me semble bon, ou pour être plus précis : agréable!


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je vais devoir employer de gros moyens et rameuter une  troupe de Folles Furieuses



Eh bien, il t'en faut du temps pour comprendre! tu connais mes goûts, donc tu fais en connaissance! Une petite dizaine me semble bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, il t'en faut du temps pour comprendre! tu connais mes goûts, donc tu fais en connaissance! Une petite dizaine me semble bien



Et en tenue de circonstance cela va sans dire


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je crois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vais épousseter ma sarbacane directement importée d'amazonie. Chargée a bloc avec des seringues hypodermiques bourrées de curares on peut arreter net la charge d'un troupeau d'hyppopotames a plus de 10 metres. Alors tu parles, son Altesse l'Amok il ferait bien de designer un dauphin et de coucher ses dernieres volontés en lettres de sang de gribouille mélangé a de la sueur d'alem pour assurer la perenité de l'espece.
Apres l'hécatombe tes 10 copines et toi aurez le droit d'astiquer l'engin pour le debarasser des restes gluants des vomissures d'agonie de l'assaillant...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu parles, son Altesse l'Amok il ferait bien de designer un dauphin et de coucher ses dernieres volontés en lettres de sang de gribouille mélangé a de la sueur d'alem pour assurer la perenité de l'espece.



On me demande?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour info dans le Cantal ils ne m'ont pas eu


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On me demande?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On te choppera dans  le Puy de Dome


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2004)

jpmiss qui perd tout sens commun et passe le mur du çon a dit:
			
		

> (...) son Altesse l'Amok il ferait bien de designer un dauphin et de coucher ses dernieres volontés en lettres de sang de gribouille mélangé a de la sueur d'alem pour assurer la perenité de l'espece.



Je rêve ou il y a crime de lèse?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parfait mon p'tit miss. Nous comptions lier Mackie a un arbre pour que les canards du parc Lecoq puissent s'exercer a des pratiques amoureuses que les blagues réservent d'habitude aux castors, je crois que tu viens de te désigner pour le remplacer. Profites donc bien de ton instrument: à partir du 10 avril tu pourras toujours faire le malin avec, mais uniquement devant les lavandières de province.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On te choppera dans  le Puy de Dome



Normal il faut bien que j'arrive jusqu'à Clermont


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou il y a crime de lèse?



Ah j'ai oublié: c'est 4 milions d'euros livrables en petites coupures usagées dont les numeros ne se suivent pas et balancés d'un hélicoptère piloté par un manchot hypermetrope pour éviter le bain de sang...


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2004)

Bon, il est où l'organisateur véreux? Finn, quand tu auras terminé de faire semblant d'aller à la fac, tu t'occuperas du cas du fakir du Puy de dome. A part si il a des yeux dans le bas du dos, j'ai l'impression qu'il va chercher sa flute charmeuse pendant un bon moment, celui-là


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

Voyez vous votre Altesse, quand il est question de voler au secour d'une donzelle menacée, peu m'importe mon intégritée physique: je vole, j'accours et je pourfend la bete immonde de ma lame la mieux aiguisée. D'ailleurs, et pour mémoire, je tiens a vous rappeller que le Gévaudan, où péri naguère un de vos illustres ancétre, n'est qu'a quelques lieues d'ici...


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si en plus Amok et Alem ... ensembles , je vais en avoir  * 8* sur le dos alors ???



Je laisserais passser sa majesté d'abord pour ensuite vous oindre d'onguents  afin de vous ranimer, chère amie.


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> de coucher ses dernieres volontés en lettres de sang de gribouille mélangé a de la sueur d'alem



Amok couche généralement autre choses que ses dernières volontés, ce serait plutot ses victimes qui coucheraient les leurs dans un dernier râle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nota bene : Je ne sue pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Amok couche généralement autre choses que ses dernières volontés, ce serait plutot ses victimes qui coucheraient les leurs dans un dernier râle...



Un râle de plaisir s'entend


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un râle de plaisir s'entend



Fayot!


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je vais épousseter ma sarbacane directement importée d'amazonie. Chargée a bloc avec des seringues hypodermiques bourrées de curares on peut arreter net la charge d'un troupeau d'hyppopotames a plus de 10 metres. Alors tu parles, son Altesse l'Amok il ferait bien de designer un dauphin et de coucher ses dernieres volontés en lettres de sang de gribouille mélangé a de la sueur d'alem pour assurer la perenité de l'espece.
> Apres l'hécatombe tes 10 copines et toi aurez le droit d'astiquer l'engin pour le debarasser des restes gluants des vomissures d'agonie de l'assaillant...



Excellent Doc' ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*Heu Astiquer  L'Engin .... Tu parles de Amok ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fayot!



Il ne sera pas dit cher Jpmiss, qu'en tant que possesseur d'un pelage soyeux tout comme l'Amok, je ne lui rende pas le vibrant hommage de chasseur qui lui est dû 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ceci étant dit ses zones de chasse sont différentes des miennes je suis un félin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sans compter qu'en plus je suis allé me perdre vers Clermont mais quelle idée!


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, et pour mémoire, je tiens a vous rappeller que le Géveaudan, où péri naguère un de vos illustres ancétre, n'est qu'a quelques lieues d'ici...



On m'appelle ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. jpmiss, t'es prié d'éviter de faire de fautes en écrivant Gévaudan. Je sais que Mackie est en villégiature, mais ce n'est pas une raison.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Heu Astiquer  L'Engin .... Tu parles de Amok ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non, de ma sarbacane amazonnienne! Faut suivre!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On m'appelle ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou ca une faute?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_merde, l'edit ca modifie pas les citations!_


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Heu Astiquer  L'Engin .... Tu parles de Amok ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Je laisserais passser sa majesté d'abord pour ensuite vous oindre d'onguents  afin de vous ranimer, chère amie.






*Paske tu crois que tu auras besoin de me réanimer ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

Oula ça va être une journée toride Clermontoise !!!!


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, de ma sarbacane amazonnienne! Faut suivre!









 So sorry, une journée un peu difficile.... embrumée pas par les vapeurs d'éther mais par des procédures compliquées.










*Un petit retour sur ton ordonnace et hop tout pigé ... On la laissera nickel-chrome   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 









 Ta sarbacane Amazonienne ...


----------



## Anonyme. (18 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On te choppera dans  le Puy de Dome



Faisez gaffe avec vos conneries les auvergnats : on a vu ca dans les années hippies avec un mec qui a rencontré des flying saucers! On sait comment ca a fini.De la a ce qu'il y est une secte des félins faut pas rêver. Et puis ca existe déja il parait


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2004)

Y a des Suisses qui viennent à Clermont? J'ai regardé l'avion depuis Genève... le prix du vol m'a plus que refroidi...


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a des Suisses qui viennent à Clermont?



Et puis quoi encore?!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis quoi encore?!



Je serais volontiers venu... mais j'ai pas envie de me taper 500 bornes en bagnole... En plus c'est le week-end de Pâques.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Faut choisir entre les "E" et l'AES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Enfin


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faut choisir entre les "E" et l'AES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi les E?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi les E?



*"E" :
1- "Corps plus ou moins gros, dur et arrondi que produisent les femelles des oiseaux et qui contient le germe de l'embryon et les substances destinées à le nourrir pendant l'incubation."
2- "Confiserie en chocolat ou en sucre, qu'on offre à l'occasion de Pâques"
 *


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- ginette107
- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- J-B S

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Nephou
- Brunul
- jbsay
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- GlobalCut


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- jathenais
- WebOliver
- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 






_ C'est le bordel ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon je sais pas si c'est vraiment la derniere en date, mais bon_


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2004)

a l'M a dit:
			
		

> Amok couche généralement autre choses que ses dernières volontés, ce serait plutot ses victimes qui coucheraient les leurs dans un dernier râle...



Je ne sais pas comment prendre ce genre de post, qui pourrait laisser à penser que l'Amok est un couche à tout, ce qui est faux. Je l'ai déjà dit, je ne suis pas un homme facile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon hétérosexualité a beau avoir des bases solides, des rapports trop profonds et réguliers avec des femelles de passage pourraient à la longue saper mes certitudes...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas comment prendre ce genre de post, qui pourrait laisser à penser que l'Amok est un couche à tout, ce qui est faux. Je l'ai déjà dit, je ne suis pas un homme facile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'Amok devenant bonze ou curé (essayons de visualiser la chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 non impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) voilà qui serait une perte inestimable pour la gent féminine


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok devenant bonze ou curé (essayons de visualiser la chose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tandis que pour ma part, elle serait surement rassurée cette junte...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tandis que pour ma part, elle serait surement rassurée cette junte...



Dans ton cas ceci n'empêcherait rien si j'ai bien tout suivi


----------



## gribouille (20 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non c'est pas le dernier en date....

certains de ta liste se sont décommandés d'autres rajoutés... faut suivre


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  *AES Clermont **  au pays des volcans verts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Celle-ci alors


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton cas ceci n'empêcherait rien si j'ai bien tout suivi



_plait-il ?_


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _plait-il ?_




Tu ne serais pas curé ou bonze  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne serais pas curé ou bonze
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, je suis juste _alèm : "docteur" de la foi_


----------



## Vince-surf (21 Mars 2004)

Voila quelques temps que je ne suis pas venu  voir ou en était l'AES et je devrais me tapper 200 messages....je crois que je ferais mieux d'acheter un livre "la lecture rapide pour les nuls" ou " le forum MACgé AES CFD pour les gros nuls qui viennent pas assez souvent". Bon j'hésite, une autre idée ? (doucement quand même sur GROS, je suis pas gros (comme le disait Obélix))


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

Vince-surf a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'hésite, une autre idée ?



non ! 

ah si.... ne viens pas ! comme ça tu n'auras pas besoin de porter la honte parce que tu n'auras pas suivis les premiers chapitres !


----------



## SuperXavPlus (22 Mars 2004)

Maintenant que Gribouille a éclairé le propos, la seule lecture du titre de ton message devrais t'aider...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2004)

Back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon question organisation, il serait temps de s'y mettre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors, concernant le "couchage", l'hotel Finn affiche presque complet suite aux réservations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les autres, vous cherchez quoi comme hotel ? Plutôt en centre-ville je suppose ? (doit bien il y avoir quelques malades qui voudront rentrer en activant le mode conduite automatique à la fin de la soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Pour le resto, tu nous prépare çà jp ?


----------



## JB (22 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci alors



Eh bien non, toujours pas, je suis J-B S et je me suis décommandé ! Ou alors j'ai un homologue des initiales ;-)


----------



## Nephou (22 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


euh jsuis compté dans les résas ou pas ? parceque cétait au début alors jai perdu un peu le fil


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le resto, tu nous prépare çà jp ?



Ca peut se faire. Cela dit on a encore le temps, d'ici a ce qu'il y ait des nouveaux (nouvelles) venu(e)s ou des decommendations...
Le truc dont j'avais parlé plus haut semble pas mal mais a l'inconvénient d'etre pas mal excentré (vers le carefour galaxy). Du coup ca oblige a utiliser la bagnole... Pour l'aller passe encore mais pour le retour...
Si non j'aimme bien le SI SI SI. En s'y prenant pas trop tard ca doit etre possible d'avoir une table asser grande... Et en plus c'est a 3 min de chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'autres idées?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> euh jsuis compté dans les résas ou pas ? parceque cétait au début alors jai perdu un peu le fil



oui oui t'es preum's sur la liste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Suivi de ..... en deu'z et de ... en troiz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 [COLOR=666666]  note pour plus tard : penser à récupérer des matelats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/COLOR]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus c'est a 3 min de chez moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 dans ce cas le kebab convient farpaitement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon " *Aux délices de la treille* " un endroit sympathique non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Pour coup va pas falloir etre nombreux


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sinon " *Aux délices de la treille* " un endroit sympathique non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impecable c'est juste en face de chez moi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut juste prevoir suffisament  d'altocel  (le bien nommé) pour tout le monde


----------



## macelene (23 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et qui est donc le zentil organisateur ? c'est pas toi par hasard ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Alors, concernant le "couchage", l'hotel Finn affiche presque complet suite aux réservations



Ben mince alors !!! Ya du favoritisme quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour les autres, vous cherchez quoi comme hotel ? Plutôt en centre-ville je suppose ?



Ben faut donner des adresses, on va pas tout faire quand même !!! moi Clermont je connais rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 de ce bled !!!





			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> doit bien il y avoir quelques malades qui voudront rentrer en activant le mode conduite automatique à la fin de la soirée



euh !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 500 bornes après la fête, j'hésite quand même un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le resto, tu nous prépare çà jp ?








  Es-tu certain de l'avoir mis au courant ? On va se retrouver avec un verre d'eau si ça continue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Bon faut nous tenir au courant, faut que tout soit Tip Top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gribouille (23 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> faut que tout soit Tip Top
> 
> 
> ...



ça il a interêt... parceque avec Amok et Tibo, on vas lui pondre un rapport sur MacG.... et il nous connait, on vas pas lui faire de cadeau.... ça vas être pire qu'un contrôle fiscal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> parceque avec (...) et Tibo

















 mort de rire !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_jamaiiis autant ris de bon matin .. tibo ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ pourquoi pas les mecs de l'udf tant qu'on y est


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Impecable c'est juste en face de chez moi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 c'est le chapelier qui s'rait content pourtant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et qui est donc le zentil organisateur ? c'est pas toi par hasard ?  et qui est donc le zentil organisateur ? c'est pas toi par hasard ?




J'ai encore eu une promotion ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben mince alors !!! Ya du favoritisme quand même



Non y a plus de places, c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (va falloir que je descende des meubles à la cave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) donc 1er arrivé, 1er au lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il reste une place dans ma demie-bagnoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

 <blockquote><font class="small"> Macelene:</font><hr /> Ben faut donner des adresses, on va pas tout faire quand même !!! moi Clermont je connais rien   de ce bled !!!


[/QUOTE] 

Faut  dire aussi si vous cherchez du   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou du  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 <blockquote><font class="small"> macelene:</font><hr /> euh !!  500 bornes après la fête, j'hésite quand même un peu   


[/QUOTE] 

je sous-entendais "rentrer à l'hotel en voiture". Si l'hotel est en périphérie, vers la zone industrielle et que la gentiane a coulé à flots, mieux vaut ne pas prendre de risques à Clermont où les rues sont la propriété des fans de tuning (bienvenue en Province mes loulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Je regarde pour les hotels et vous tient au courant.

PS : Nephou, t'as acheté ton billet de train ? (faut tout superviser maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> mort de rire !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modérateur une insulte politico-finno-psycho-socio-jarnacquesque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Inadmissible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'inquiète Finn les mecs courtois peuvent être pires que ce que tu imagines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Remarque tu dois savoir de quoi je parle


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Modérateur une insulte politico-finno-psycho-socio-jarnacquesque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la preuve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : je suis toujours courtois


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> PS : Nephou, t'as acheté ton billet de train ? (faut tout superviser maintenant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jattends la paye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non mais cest plus près que je ne le croyais le 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon ben à partir de quand puis-je débarquer ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut donner des adresses, on va pas tout faire quand même !!! moi Clermont je connais rien   de ce bled !!!



Ca a deja ete fait  là


----------



## macelene (23 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca a deja ete fait  là









*Tu peux peut-être nous organiser une salle commune dans ton service ? . avec de jolies infirmières pour nous bîchonner ? * 

Et au moins on sera tous ensembles  et tu veilleras sur nous !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Jattends la paye
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la veille, voire l'avant-veille.
Enfin.. tu viens passer des vacances si tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_suffit juste qu'on vire la soeurette et c'est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Tu peux peut-être nous organiser une salle commune dans ton service ? .&amp;#8230; avec de jolies infirmières pour nous bîchonner ? *
> 
> Et au moins on sera tous ensembles &amp;#8230; et tu veilleras sur nous !!!



Si ca ne t'ennuie pas d'avoir des tuyaux plantés un peu partout ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ca doit pouvoir s'organiser. 
Seulement pour danser c'est pas pratique...


----------



## gribouille (26 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Tu peux peut-être nous organiser une salle commune dans ton service ? . avec de jolies infirmières pour nous bîchonner ? *
> 
> Et au moins on sera tous ensembles  et tu veilleras sur nous !!!



ouh oui ui ui ui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





héhéhé.... je veux vnir voir le boulot de Jmpiss.... on pourras faire des courses de brancards ou de fauteuils roulants.... du lancer de vieux dans les escaliers pour voir lequel à la prothèse de hanche la plus solide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des parties de flechettes avec les seringues.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu crois qu'on nous prèteras un bloc opératoire pour qu'on puisse faire joujou sur Finn et mackie pour voir ce qu'il y a dedans ? enfin bricoler un peut quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ah l'hopital.... que de souvenirs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je me souviens que j'avais pas vus qu'il y avais des branchements en oxygene au dessus des lits... y'avais un type dans la même chambre qui vait un branchement la dessus.... je savais pas qu'il fallais pas fumer avec ça.... enfin quand je me suis approché des appareils du type pour voir coment ça fonctionnais.... avec ma clope.... enfin... hummm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 hinhinhin.... *"WWWOUOUUUUFFFFFF"*
_oups pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ouh oui ui ui ui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Ouais, et il est super ennervé depuis le type...















_


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ouh oui ui ui ui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

*Allez moi je fais l'aide opératoire !!!  * 













_


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je serais volontiers venu... mais j'ai pas envie de me taper 500 bornes en bagnole... En plus c'est le week-end de Pâques.



La SAES à peine finie qu'on pense déjà à la prochaine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je suis en pourparlé avec Sylko pour faire le trajet avec lui dans sa Sylkomobile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rien de confirmé encore.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2004)

Xav' me signale que VGE ne pourra pas venir à l'AES suite à un problème d "au revoir" !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Xav' me signale que VGE ne pourra pas venir à l'AES suite à un problème d "au revoir" !



J'allais le dire


----------



## jathenais (29 Mars 2004)

Bien qu'il n'y ait aucun rapport de cause à effet, je vais faire comme VGE, rester à la maison .....  
c'est bien dommage, mais ce sera, j'espère pour la prochaine.


----------



## Xav' (29 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Xav' me signale que VGE ne pourra pas venir à l'AES suite à un problème d "au revoir" !



Il n'aurait donc pas digéré notre invitation ?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Il n'aurait donc pas digéré notre invitation ?



c'est soit les kebabs soit les burgers


----------



## SuperXavPlus (29 Mars 2004)

Ouais... Place de la Victoire, ils ont la réputation d'être servis au chien


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2004)

Pour reste dans le domaine alimentaire il serait bon de refaire l'etat des lieux de ceux qui veinnent de facon a avoir une idée du nombre de convives pour le resto. Ca orineterait pour le choix du resto en question.


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2004)

Je viens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jai plus que les dates à choisir spas Finn_ ?


----------



## gribouille (29 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> il serait bon de refaire l'etat des lieux de ceux qui veinnent de facon a avoir une idée ....



.... vous faites pas d'idées, je ne viens plus.... je ne mange que japonais


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et voilà
Départ : PARIS GARE DE LYON  (09/04/2004 à 19h27)
Arrivée : CLERMONT FERRAND  (09/04/2004 à 23h10)
CORAIL TEOZ 05993 - Place(s) Place assise  garantie(s)

 Départ : CLERMONT FERRAND  (12/04/2004 à 7h29)
Arrivée : PARIS GARE DE LYON  (12/04/2004 à 11h08)
CORAIL TEOZ 05978 - Place(s) Place assise  garantie(s)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La SAES à peine finie qu'on pense déjà à la prochaine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				jathenais a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien dommage, mais ce sera, j'espère pour la prochaine.



à la prochaine alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et voilà
> Départ : PARIS GARE DE LYON  (09/04/2004 à 19h27)
> Arrivée : CLERMONT FERRAND  (09/04/2004 à 23h10)
> CORAIL TEOZ 05993 - Place(s) Place assise  garantie(s)
> ...



J'passe te prendre  à la gare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est soit les kebabs soit les burgers








 en vl'a une idée qu'elle est bonne : un gigantesque burger quizz place de jaude qu'on va faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 'suis en train de penser que les travaux à clermont ca s'ra pas le top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Ca met de bonnes humeurs tout çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, j'ai un peu plus de temps ces jours-ci, je m'occupe de refaire la liste, le planning, les hotels etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si d'autres personnes interessées merci de nous le faire savoir


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

bon qui viens a coup sur, juste pour que je me décide


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> en vl'a une idée qu'elle est bonne : un gigantesque burger quizz


jramène la boite du jeu alors


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon qui viens a coup sur, juste pour que je me décide



moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> jramène la boite du jeu alors



inutile ! elle est déjà là


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> inutile ! elle est déjà là


que vais-je mettre dans mon sac alors ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> que vais-je mettre dans mon sac alors ?



A/ Mackie
B/ Un autre macgéen
C/ de la bière
D/ ni A ni B ni C donc D : toi


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

bon, si je viens, qui m'héberge ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2004)

Mise à jour. Comme d'hab', il suffit de changer de catégorie si changement. 
Vous pouvez également vous inscrire si vous vous décidez seulement maintenant ou si omission de ma part.

*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107
- Vince-surf

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 






- Brunul
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- GlobalCut
- Macelene

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- WebOliver
- Sylko
- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok
- Macinside
- Gribouille
- Alèm


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, si je viens, qui m'héberge ?



ok si tu viens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (démerde toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je t'héberge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_ on va être serré .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pis on va se tenir chaud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Balooners (29 Mars 2004)

Bon allé,

Grâce à Finn Je m'inscris.

Voilà, un de plus.

Maintenant il va falloir convaincre Deep donc : tous sur ichat :
-anonyme-@mac.com


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2004)

*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107
- Vince-surf
- Balooners

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 






- Brunul
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- GlobalCut
- Macelene
- Deep

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- WebOliver
- Sylko
- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok
- Macinside
- Gribouille
- Alèm


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Cl97
- Lucg
- Le Gognol
....etc

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2004)

Bon alors pour une petite quinzaine de MacGéens voila ce qui me passe par la tete pour le resto (faut commencer a se bouger non?)

1/ Le café Del Sol 125 bd Lavoisier
Avantages:
Resto style tapas assez grand (parait-il, j'y suis pas encore allé), tres bonne ambiance (parait-il aussi), le nouveau truc qui bouge a Clermont en gros + une salle sous le resto pour ceux et celles qui veulent se tremousser sur des rythme endiablés d'amerique du sud.
Inconvenients: faut prendre la voiture, c'est un peu excentré.

2/ Le Devant 11 r St Vincent de Paul 
Avantages: tres central, pas loin des bars et boites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne bouffe, cave a cigares et a whiskies au sous sol.
Inconvenients: un peu petit donc pour une 15aine pas sur que ca passe...

3/ Le SISISI 16 r Massillon 
Avantages: j'aime bien l'ambiance, bonne bouffe, tres central. Fait egalement office de bar "branché".
Inconvenients: un peu cher, pas tres grand mais je connais un peu le patron, ca doit marcher si on s'y prend pas trop tard...

Voila 3 idées a la volée. Qu'en dites vous? D'autres idées 
sont bienvenues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: j'allais oublier

Le Vietnam 6 r St Vincent de Paul  
Avantages :tres central, grand, je crois qu'ils font karaoke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Inconvenients: bouffe moyenne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La taverne de Maitre Kanter 3 pl Victoire 
Avantages: grand et on peut pas faire plus central
Inconvenients: c'est naze


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2004)

merci


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2004)

De rien. Mais t'en pense quoi si non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ah oui y a aussi le 1513 3 r Chaussetiers 
Avantages: grand, tres central
Inconvienients: faut aimer les crepes, acceuil parfois moyen...


----------



## Balooners (30 Mars 2004)

Ben moi je crois que je vais vous laissez choisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que c'est pas que je ne connais pas Clermont... mais presque.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon allé gros dodo maintenant. @+


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je crois que je vais vous laissez choisir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui mais bon avec les infos que j'ai donné t'as peut etre une preference. Genre plutot tex mex, plutot creperie, pluot cave a cigares et whiskies, plutot viet karaoke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Finn, en plus de proposer d'autres idées tu nous ferais pas un petit sondage sur la question (j'ai la fleme et c'est ta specialité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2004)

J'en pense quoi j'en pense quoi ... que c'est plutôt interessant  tout çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le 1513 ca peut être sympa. Faut voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les sondages c'eusse été avec plaisir, mais c'est pô possible une fois que le sujet est déjà entamé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les autres ? z'en pensez quoi ?


----------



## SuperXavPlus (30 Mars 2004)

Allons-y, alonzo, allons au 1513 !

Vendu !


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2004)

Né fou et né aux phytes je ne sais pas et donc mincline.


----------



## Balooners (30 Mars 2004)

Allé pourquoi pas.

Une crêperie c'est pas mal du tout. Pour ceux qui veulent plus de renseignements :  C'est ici 

Et là des photos :









Voilou Voilou si ça peut vous tenter...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2004)

C'est Globalcut qui risque d'être content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : s'ra pas dépaysé


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mars 2004)

Bon ben maintenant que le lieu semble fixé faut rameuter les indécis. Pour ma part j'ai envoyé un MP a quetzalk (qui semblait assez chaud il y'a 10 jours) pour que ca bouge un peu de ce coté là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2004)

Je m'occupe aussi du rassemblement des troupes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais envoyer un mp à Vince surf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca s'annonce bien


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est Globalcut qui risque d'être content
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de toute façon je prend pas ma voiture si je bois


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca tombe bien : c'est pas très loin le 1513 pour rentrer à pattes


----------



## Balooners (30 Mars 2004)

Dites moi, quel est l'hotel le plus proche du 1513?

Style en face ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour ne pas avoir trop de Kilomètres à faire en Zigzag...


----------



## SuperXavPlus (30 Mars 2004)

Trouver là où on va bouffer, c'est bien, mais ça ne fixe pas le lieu de rendez-vous...
Où se retrouve-t-on en début d'après-midi, jeunes gens ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2004)

SuperXavPlus a dit:
			
		

> Trouver là où on va bouffer, c'est bien, mais ça ne fixe pas le lieu de rendez-vous...
> Où se retrouve-t-on en début d'après-midi, jeunes gens ?


Ben moi jai RDV à la gare avec le sieur Finn_ mais la veille au soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon ce message ne sert pas à grand-choses mais cest également loccasion de déposer mon 2000e hors du bar


----------



## Balooners (30 Mars 2004)

Joyeux 2000 messages !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi, quel est l'hotel le plus proche du 1513?
> 
> Style en face ???
> 
> ...



euh juste comme çà : le 1513 n'est qu'une étape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sachant tout de meme qu'on restera vers le centre-ville (notamment si La perdrix vous branche toujours) 

Pour le rendez-vous de l'après-midi, on peut dire la Fnac de clermont au rayon Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (_nan j'déconne _





 ). Plus sérieusement je propose le Café Pascal (en hommage à 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sur la Place de la Victoire en terrasse (ca me changera en plus des rendez-vous recrutement dans ce café 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) si le temps est propice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Disons vers 14h (meme si c'est modulable .. sachant que Xav' part à midi de Montluçon, on te verra peut-etre arriver avant le soir : on te guettera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






  Sinon, plus tôt dans la matinée, s'il y a des personnes interessées on peut tenter une petite grimpette sur le Puy-de-Dôme (Nephou, prends tes chaussures de randonnée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Et oui.. les suisses n'ont pas le monopole des AES hyper organisées


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> euh juste comme çà : le 1513 n'est qu'une étape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alors boite du jeu burger quiz  out
chaussures de randonnées  in
powershot G3  in
coolpix 775  in between
PowerBook G4  out pour le moment _je ne vais pas démunir Marie quand même_
chemise de bassiste  in


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2004)

une petit résumer ? quand ? comment ? avec qui ? alors c'est le colonel moutarde qui la tuer avec le chandelier dans bibliothèque ?


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, plus tôt dans la matinée, s'il y a des personnes interessées on peut tenter une petite grimpette sur le Puy-de-Dôme (Nephou, prends tes chaussures de randonnée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon là faut aussi que j'arrive la veille et que tu me gardes quelques jours pour m'en remettre


----------



## Xav' (31 Mars 2004)

14h au café Pascal, roulèze !

Si vous nous cherchez entre 12h et 14h, on est au Mulligan's


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, plus tôt dans la matinée, s'il y a des personnes interessées on peut tenter une petite grimpette sur le Puy-de-Dôme (Nephou, prends tes chaussures de randonnée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est l'helvétisation des esprits ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Putain c'est chiant, avant on pouvait se bourrer la gueule tranquille aux aes maintenant faut faire du sport


----------



## Foguenne (31 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est l'helvétisation des esprits ?
> 
> ...

















 mdr


----------



## Balooners (31 Mars 2004)

C'est vraiment con tout ça, j'arrive au alentour de 16h30 en gare, mais je vais voir si il n'est pas possible de changer les horaires de train, il faut encore que je reçoive les billets...
 De plus sans faire exprès, j'ai mis un retour le 12 au lieu du 11  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin bon... je ne devais pas être bien reveillé


----------



## le chapelier fou (31 Mars 2004)

Je propose que quelqu'un fasse un petit recapitulatif du programme de cette journée, histoire de clarifier le débat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps : C'est quoi cette signature Balooner ?


----------



## le chapelier fou (31 Mars 2004)

INTERRUPTION INFOROUTE : Au sujet du 1513,  le rapport qualité-quantité/prix n'est pas le meilleur qui soit...


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, plus tôt dans la matinée, s'il y a des personnes interessées on peut tenter une petite grimpette sur le Puy-de-Dôme (Nephou, prends tes chaussures de randonnée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors juste une info, je viens d'avoir un message subliminal de Mackie (enfin, je vois que lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Il propose le Pariou au lieu du Puy-de-Dôme, il a vu des photos, il pense que Finn pourrait remplir le gobelet de quelque chose de bon, comme ça inutile d'aller en ville pour prendre l'apéro.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2004)

J'ai oublié de préciser un détail utile : il y a des toilettes pas loin :


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> INTERRUPTION INFOROUTE : Au sujet du 1513,  le rapport qualité-quantité/prix n'est pas le meilleur qui soit...



Je suis bien d'accord seulement le probleme c'est de touver un endroit a la fois assez grand pour une quinzaine et a la fois assez central pour éviter de tituber sur 5 km...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SI tu as d'autres idées


----------



## Balooners (31 Mars 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Ps : C'est quoi cette signature Balooner ?



Ben quoi, elle est pas Zolie???

Elle te donne ton Ip, ton système et ton navigateur (Mais bon je crois que tu es déjà au courant.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, le reste c'est ma Configue ou Conprune (non c'est nul là) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis pas trop  en forme...


----------



## le chapelier fou (31 Mars 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi, elle est pas Zolie???
> 
> Elle te donne ton Ip, ton système et ton navigateur (Mais bon je crois que tu es déjà au courant.)
> 
> ...



Des fois, l'être humain et ses mystères me dépasse


----------



## Balooners (31 Mars 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> Des fois, l'être humain et ses mystères me dépasse



Oui mais fais pas trop attention à ce que je dis, je suis au boulot et je pète un plomb, c'est normal...

Allé, bon bonne journée.


----------



## SuperXavPlus (31 Mars 2004)

le chapelier fou a dit:
			
		

> INTERRUPTION INFOROUTE : Au sujet du 1513,  le rapport qualité-quantité/prix n'est pas le meilleur qui soit...



Laisse béton, j'emmène des sandouiches


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2004)

Tiens, on parle de l'AES Clermont sur MacG


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mars 2004)

Bon, pour les hotels j'ai trouvé ca dans le routard:

Hôtel Foch
22, rue du Marechal Foch (tres central)
04 73 93 48 40 
Chambre double entre 29 et 37 

Hôtel de Lyon
16 PLACE DE JAUDE (tres tres central)
04 73 17 60 80
chambre double à 55 

Hôtel Ravel
8, rue de maringues entre la gare et centre ville (10-15 min a pied)
04 73 91 51 33
Chambre double a 39  (excellent rapport qualité prix d'apres le routard)


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2004)

finn ! fait de la place !!! j'arrive


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> finn ! fait de la place !!! j'arrive



10 jours en avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as te faire un programme chargé


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2004)

tiens, je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais jamais pris le train a austerlitz


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> finn ! fait de la place !!! j'arrive














Trop fort ! 

Je récupère du couchage supplémentaire ce week-end


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2004)

prend de la gueuze


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> prend de la gueuze



Tu préfères pas un doigt d'abord ?


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2004)

je t'en pris prerima, finn est la


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2004)

*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107
- Vince-surf
- Balooners
- Macinside

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 






- Brunul
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- GlobalCut
- Macelene
- Deep

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- WebOliver
- Sylko
- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok
- Gribouille
- Alèm


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Cl97
- Lucg
- Le Gognol
....etc

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort !
> 
> Je récupère du couchage supplémentaire ce week-end








Tu prends la chambre de droite ou de gauche ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends la chambre de droite ou de gauche ?








 Qui a nettoyé la cave ?


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2004)

bon, j'ai une question super-sérieuse.

Est-ce que Gribouille vient ?

parce que s'il vient, je ferais un effort surhumain pour venir sinon euh je suis pris qu'il parait.


----------



## macelene (1 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bon, j'ai une question super-sérieuse.
> 
> Est-ce que Gribouille vient ?
> 
> parce que s'il vient, je ferais un effort surhumain pour venir sinon euh je suis pris qu'il parait.









* Gribouille * Ne sais-tu pas encore que c'est 
*L' Arlésienne  * 












*What style is it? Arlésienne or Phantasme ?*


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2004)

Et toi macelene tu fais quoi?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2004)




----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2004)

Je serai bien passer aussi mais ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc je compte sur Globalcut pour vous offrir un grand verre de Banga à ma santé !!!


----------



## macelene (1 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et toi macelene tu fais quoi?











 Bon je suis en train de prendre des renseignements sur les participants...

Je sais que des fiches circulent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Et puis je compte sur L' Arlésienne et son chauffeur... 
Alors...


----------



## gribouille (1 Avril 2004)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>








 non rien je croyais ... j'm'a trompé


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je serai bien passer aussi mais ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Envoie le chèque, je verrais ce que j'offre après


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2004)

Pour le resto, peut-être que ca serait sympa pour ceux qui viennent de loin de découvrir la cuisine auvergnate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors 2 restos bien sympa :

* &gt;&gt;Le Bougnat&lt;&lt;&lt; (&gt;&gt;quelques commentaires ici&lt;&lt;&lt 

* &gt;&gt;Les papilles&lt;&lt; Le Site Internet du restaurant (avec la carte, s'il vous plait 
	


 ) 

Je ne voudrais nullement influencer les aesistes mais les papilles me semblent de bon augure pour un resto "local".

Sachant qu'il nous reste d'autres options comme le 1513 ou d'autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'en pensez-vous ? une truffade ca vous dit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si on pouvait également connaitre le nombre de personnes que nous serons pour pouvoir réserver


----------



## Xav' (1 Avril 2004)

Le Bougnat c'est très bien (c une meilleure idée que le 1513, assurément 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais c pas grand...

L'autre, je ne connais point, mais je suis partant pour tester.

Soyons pratiques ! Faisons une liste utile...

Alors, combien de Kebab sans frites ?


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le resto, peut-être que ca serait sympa pour ceux qui viennent de loin de découvrir la cuisine auvergnate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du moment qu'il n'y a pas de poisson


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Soyons pratiques ! Faisons une liste utile...
> 
> Alors, combien de Kebab sans frites ?



Tu prévois déjà le p'tit déj?


----------



## Xav' (2 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> du moment qu'il n'y a pas de poisson



Autant vouloir manger des moules en Suisses...


----------



## gribouille (2 Avril 2004)

_je suis pas là le 10.... désolé... à une prochaine
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 _


----------



## ginette107 (2 Avril 2004)

Les papilles, j'y suis déjà allée c'est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




c'est dans le centre tout comme Le bougnat que je ne connais pas mais ça a l'air pas mauvais non plus


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Les papilles, j'y suis déjà allée c'est bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'y avais pas pensé et c'est effectivement une bonne idée. Ca fait longtemps que j'y suis pas allé mais ca doit pouvoir rentrer a une petite quinzaine si on reserve pas trop tard.


Scoop: petit scarabé est en phase de tatage intense pour venir


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Scoop: petit scarabé est en phase de tatage intense pour venir



Toute ressemblance avec petit scarabé*e* serait fortuite bien sur


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _je suis pas là le 10.... désolé... à une prochaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

C'est beau comme du SMG !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _je suis pas là le 10.... désolé... à une prochaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

C'est pour pas qu'alem vienne se débaucher dans l'aligo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## jpmiss (2 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Toute ressemblance avec petit scarabé*e* serait fortuite bien sur



Rhâââ l'autre hè!


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _je suis pas là le 10.... désolé... à une prochaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_













moi non plus alors















_


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2004)

c'est pas une raison !! viens


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une raison !! viens



où ?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2004)

a clermont ferrant le 10 pour l'aes


----------



## gribouille (3 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour pas qu'alem vienne se débaucher dans l'aligo ?


 
 
 

non...


----------



## gribouille (3 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> 
> ...









			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une raison !! viens






oui, je ne suis indispensable à personne...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui, je ne suis indispensable à personne...



MÉKESKIFOPAENTENDRE


----------



## gribouille (3 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> MÉKESKIFOPAENTENDRE




koi ? ki ya ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kétuveux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2004)

*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107
- Vince-surf
- Balooners
- Macinside

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 






- Brunul
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- GlobalCut
- Macelene


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- WebOliver
- Sylko
- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok



_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Cl97
- Lucg
- Le Gognol
....etc

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais
- Gribouille
- Alèm
- Deep

_Mise à jour_
Il est encore temps de s'inscrire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de se décider


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107
- Vince-surf
- Balooners
- Macinside

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 






- Brunul
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- GlobalCut
- Macelene
- petit scarabée

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- WebOliver
- Sylko
- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok



_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Cl97
- Lucg
- Le Gognol
....etc

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais
- Gribouille
- Alèm
- Deep

_Mise à jour_
Il est encore temps de s'inscrire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de se décider


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2004)

Bon, je vais réserver l'hotel, que pensez vous de l'hotel des 2 avenues? qui se trouve 24 Avenue de la Rébublique.

Est-ce qu'il est bien placé, ou il est trop loin? Y en a t il qui vont à cet hotel? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je le leur passe un coup de tel demain. @+


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais réserver l'hotel, que pensez vous de l'hotel des 2 avenues? qui se trouve 24 Avenue de la Rébublique.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il est bien placé, ou il est trop loin? Y en a t il qui vont à cet hotel?
> 
> ...



C'est un peu excentré et dans un coin ou il n'y a pas grand chose.
Tu as regardé la  liste des hotels  fournies par le routard et que j'ai cité ici il y'a quelques jours?

Si non sur  les pages jaunes  il y a une nouvelle fonction de recherche : "recherche a proximité". Rentre place de jaude ou place de la victoire comme adresse pour la recherche.
A la semaine prochaine


----------



## Balooners (3 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as regardé la  liste des hotels  fournies par le routard et que j'ai cité ici il y'a quelques jours?



Merci Jp, car j'ai cherché ce que tu as écris pendant pas mal de temps, je ne retrouvé plus cette page (mais apparament pas assez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si non sur  les pages jaunes  il y a une nouvelle fonction de recherche : "recherche a proximité". Rentre place de jaude ou place de la victoire comme adresse pour la recherche.



Ah oui, c'est pas mal du tout cette fonction je ne la connaissais pas, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je crois que je vais allé à l'hotel Foch il a l'air pas mal du tout et pas trop cher en plus.
Y en a t ils qui vont là bas aussi?



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A la semaine prochaine



De même


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2004)

* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107
- Vince-surf
- Balooners
- Macinside
- GlobalCut (sur à 90 %)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 






- Brunul
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- Macelene
- petit scarabée

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- WebOliver
- Sylko
- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok



_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Cl97
- Lucg
- Le Gognol
....etc

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais
- Gribouille
- Alèm
- Deep

_Mise à jour_
Il est encore temps de s'inscrire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de se décider


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> GlobalCut (sur à 90 %)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Je dirais même plus


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus




bon va falloir que je commande mon billet de train Pour l'aller, j'ai pas trop le choix, mais pour le retour?
combien de temps pourrez-vous me supporter ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bon va falloir que je commande mon billet de train Pour l'aller, j'ai pas trop le choix, mais pour le retour?
> combien de temps pourrez-vous me supporter ?



jusqu'à lundi midi ? (après on part à la quête des oeufs dans le fin fond de l'auvergne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
_celà dit, tu peux t'incruster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no problemo ici_


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'à lundi midi ? (après on part à la quête des oeufs dans le fin fond de l'auvergne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je vous laisserais dimanche en milieu d'après midi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et voilà
> Départ : PARIS GARE DE LYON  (09/04/2004 à 19h27)
> Arrivée : CLERMONT FERRAND  (09/04/2004 à 23h10)
> CORAIL TEOZ 05993 - Place(s) Place assise  garantie(s)
> ...



Desfois que vous voudriez faire le voyage ensemble


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'à lundi midi ? (après on part à la quête des oeufs dans le fin fond de l'auvergne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, va pour lundi, ca permettra de finir la boutanche


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2004)

Il est vraiment bizarre ce site de la seuneuceufeu


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

il me proposait de retirer mes billets a .... Marseille !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2004)

Aller : le 10/04 Arrivée à 12h32
Retour : le 12/04 Départ à 13h08


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Aller : le 10/04 Arrivée à 12h32



tu est dans le 5957  ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il me proposait de retirer mes billets a .... Marseille !!!!!



Mouai, moi j'ai fait confiance à Poste tu va me dire


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

je n'ai confiance que dans ma CB


----------



## Balooners (5 Avril 2004)

Dis Mackie,

Tu veuT repartir au Japon ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2004)

Li_long : c'est ici


----------



## sylko (5 Avril 2004)

Bon. Je maîtrise enfin plus ou moins ma Prius.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, il est où le programme des festivités. On doit s'organiser avec WebO.

Pas envie de me faire toutes les pages.


----------



## sylko (5 Avril 2004)

*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107
- Vince-surf
- Balooners
- Macinside
- WebOliver
- Sylko


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 






- Brunul
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- GlobalCut
- Macelene
- Deep

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok
- Gribouille
- Alèm


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Cl97
- Lucg
- Le Gognol
....etc

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je maîtrise enfin plus ou moins ma Prius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais que vienne faire des suisses


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2004)

*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107
- Vince-surf
- Balooners
- Macinside
- WebOliver
- Sylko


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 






- Brunul
- Vroamvroam
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- GlobalCut
- Macelene
- Deep

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok
- Gribouille
- Alèm


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Cl97
- Lucg
- Le Gognol
....etc

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais 

Je confirme... Je serai présent avec Sylko.


----------



## Bilbo (5 Avril 2004)

Je passe un week-end en amoureux à Biarritz. Faut-dire que le week-end pascal pour une escapade en célibataire, ce n'est pas vraiment une bonne date. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bref, je ne viendrai pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2004)

*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107
- Vince-surf
- Balooners
- Macinside
- GlobalCut (à 90%)
- WebOliver
- Sylko


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 






- Brunul
- Vroamvroam (on sait toujours pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- quetzalk (à confirmer après tatement)
- Macelene
- Petit scarabé


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok


_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Cl97
- Lucg
....etc

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais 
- Deep
- Gribouille
- Alèm
- Le Gognol
- Bilbo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est dans le 5957  ?



ils ont même prévu de rajouter un wagon spécial pour Casimir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour le resto, peut-être que ca serait sympa pour ceux qui viennent de loin de découvrir la cuisine auvergnate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je remonte : Vous en pensez quoi ? ok ou pas ok pour les papilles ?


----------



## Xav' (5 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte : Vous en pensez quoi ? ok ou pas ok pour les papilles ?



Ouais, disons que c'est vendu !


----------



## Balooners (5 Avril 2004)

Bon ok moi aussi, va pour les Papilles.


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte : Vous en pensez quoi ? ok ou pas ok pour les papilles ?



du moment qu'il n'y a pas de poisson !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok moi aussi, va pour les Papilles.



C'est quoi des papilles?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2004)

Faudrait que tu enlèves tes lunettes de ski pour regarder sur internet


----------



## Balooners (5 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi des papilles?



Le resto où l'on va manger.

Ou sinon, il ya ça: _Papilles gustatives :
Quatre types de papilles tapissent la surface de la langue.Ce sont les papilles fongiformes, les papilles calciformes, les papilles foliées, les papilles filiformes, seules les trois premières assurent la fonction gustative._


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait que tu enlèves tes lunettes de ski pour regarder sur internet



Ah ok... je croyais que ça se mangeait...


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok... je croyais que ça se mangeait...



tu est trop suisse pour comprendre


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est trop suisse pour comprendre



Et le Mackie il vient à l'AES?


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2004)

bien sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai déjà mes billets


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait que tu enlèves tes lunettes de ski pour regarder sur internet



LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et tibo tu nous fait quoi alors ? Tu récupères Macelene et Amok ?


----------



## quetzalk (5 Avril 2004)

si c'est admis je souhaiterais passer de la catégorie "viendrait après tatement" à "viendra très probablement mais encore pas complètement sûr enfin presque sûr quand même"  ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hein ?
bon d'accord "viendra" alors




































PS allez voir mon site pour avoir une idée du paysage - surtout si vous venez en vrai avion (passque si vous venez en x-plane ça va pas être facile pour vous de trouver le resto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> si c'est admis je souhaiterais passer de la catégorie "viendrait après tatement" à "viendra très probablement mais encore pas complètement sûr enfin presque sûr quand même"  ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2004)

*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107
- Vince-surf
- Balooners
- Macinside
- GlobalCut (à 90%)
- WebOliver
- Sylko
- Quetzalk



 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Brunul
- Vroamvroam (on sait toujours pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Macelene
- Petit scarabé


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok



 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais 
- Deep
- Gribouille
- Alèm
- Le Gognol
- Bilbo


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2004)

Pour ceux qui comptent faire l'ascenssion du Puy de Dome, je viens de penser a  un moyen sympa de redescendre si la meteo s'y prete.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Prevoir 65 euros


----------



## SuperXavPlus (6 Avril 2004)

Prévoir également la pelle et la balayette pour en ramasser la plupart...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2004)

SuperXavPlus a dit:
			
		

> Prévoir également la pelle et la balayette pour en ramasser la plupart...



Non non je t'assure, en tandem avec des pros l'aterissage se fait tout en douceur. A moins d'etre arthritique au dernier degré y pas de souci et c'est vraiment super!
Bon c'est sur il faut une météo clémente...


----------



## Nephou (6 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non non je t'assure, en tandem avec des pros l'aterissage se fait tout en douceur. A moins d'etre arthritique au dernier degré y pas de souci et c'est vraiment super!
> Bon c'est sur il faut une météo clémente...


et lolympus E1 du boulot il sen sort comment


----------



## SuperXavPlus (6 Avril 2004)

Je ne dis pas ça à la légère : dans le lot, y a un certains nombre d'handicapés du bulbe (entre autres...)

Bon alors...

On rigole moins, là, hein ?


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

SuperXavPlus a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis pas ça à la légère : dans le lot, y a un certains nombre d'handicapés du bulbe (entre autres...)



t'es pas cool avec mackie toi.... franchement... pas cool


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2004)

SuperXavPlus a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis pas ça à la légère : dans le lot, y a un certains nombre d'handicapés du bulbe (entre autres...)
> 
> Bon alors...
> 
> On rigole moins, là, hein ?



Etre handicapé du bulbe n'a jamais empéché de sauter en parachute. Regarde les militaires par exemple...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Non, non! Ils étaient en pleine possession de leurs moyens avant de sauter


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2004)

On arrivera vendredi avec Sylko et on logera très probablement à l'hôtel de Lyon jusqu'à lundi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, je bosse le lundi soir... avec le week-end de Pâques ça risque d'être un peu chargé sur les routes.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On arrivera vendredi avec Sylko et on logera très probablement à l'hôtel de Lyon jusqu'à lundi.



Vous deviez pas arriver jeudi (c'est ce que m'a di Finn sur iChat)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vous deviez pas arriver jeudi (c'est ce que m'a di Finn sur iChat)



Bah c'est à dire que c'est aussi ce qu'il m'avait dit par mp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (_disons qu'ils hésitaient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2004)

SuperXavPlus a dit:
			
		

> dans le lot, y a un certains nombre d'handicapés du bulbe



On n'est pas dans le 46 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est dans le 63


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vous deviez pas arriver jeudi (c'est ce que m'a di Finn sur iChat)



Non, on vient vendredi.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On n'est pas dans le 46
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On avait pas dit 51


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Tu trouveras tous les glaçons que tu veux là-bas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras tous les glaçons que tu veux là-bas



naaaan naaaan : les glacons y peuvent pas rentrer une fois qu'on fois qu'on a mis le pastis


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> une fois qu'on fois qu'on a mis le pastis



Kékidit?

Heu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 apparemment il a commencé sans vous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2004)

tzatziki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon, tu viens ou tu viens pas ? C'est pour savoir pour Deep, je vous met en relation, crac crac boum boum et vous viendez tous les 2


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras tous les glaçons que tu veux là-bas



Oulaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est qu'ils ont d'autres coutumes là bas


----------



## Xav' (6 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas cool avec mackie toi.... franchement... pas cool



Je peux faire le mec cool, sur demande.

Pour le mec "hyper-cool", c'est une offre en leasing


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas cool avec mackie toi.... franchement... pas cool



on parle de toi gribouille


----------



## Balooners (7 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tzatziki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui ça peu être vraiment cool ça ....


----------



## gribouille (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on parle de toi gribouille



sers à rien de parler des absents.... qui le resterons....


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> sers à rien de parler des absents.... qui le resterons....



donc tu a tord


----------



## Balooners (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc tu a tord



Et qui a tort, tue


----------



## gribouille (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc tu a tord



jamais.... impossible.... gribouille non seulement ne perds jamais, mais en plus se paye le luxe de toujours gagner


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

t'arrete les reprises de parker lewis ?


----------



## Balooners (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> t'arrete les reprises de parker lewis ?



Ben si on peut plus rigoler dans ce monde...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben si on peut plus rigoler dans ce monde...



Mais si! Faut juste se mettre d'accord sur ce qui fait rire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On arrivera vendredi avec Sylko



à quelle heure ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> à quelle heure ?



On part en fin de matinée... on devrait donc arriver dans l'après-midi. Je te contacte par message privé.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On part en fin de matinée... on devrait donc arriver dans l'après-midi. Je te contacte par message privé.



ca roule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bon on va chercher le couchage pour ces messieurs aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ca roule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le couchage? Pour qui?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le couchage? Pour qui?



Euh Global, Mackie et Nephou


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Euh Global, Mackie et Nephou


euh jai prévu matelas de sol et duvet même un bout de palier mira


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> euh jai prévu matelas de sol et duvet même un bout de palier mira



Ne lui donne pas trop d'idées ou il pourrait te laisser le panier du chat


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne lui donne pas trop d'idées ou il pourrait te laisser le panier du chat



Les toilettes sont déjà prises


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Les toilettes sont déjà prises



Non!... l'oserait pas quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais c'est un scandale


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2004)

Tout est prêt ! Nous avons donc : 

[*]un clic-clac transformable en lit deux personnes   
[*]un matelas une personne  
[*]un lit deux personnes (déjà pris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )  
[*]une baignoire une demi personne


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tout est prêt ! Nous avons donc :
> 
> [*]un clic-clac transformable en lit deux personnes
> [*]un matelas une personne
> ...


Global demandait les toilettes et il aura une demi-baignoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quelle générosité Finn_


----------



## Xav' (8 Avril 2004)

Finalement, où se retrouve-t-on en début d'après-midi ?

(si on l'a déjà dit, j'ai zappé, désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Global demandait les toilettes et il aura une demi-baignoire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on a du mal se comprendre


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, où se retrouve-t-on en début d'après-midi ?
> 
> (si on l'a déjà dit, j'ai zappé, désolé
> 
> ...



Au Mulligan's (irish pub) Place de Jaude si ma mémoire est bonne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au Mulligan's (irish pub) Place de Jaude si ma mémoire est bonne



AH non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca c'est Xav' qui a dit qu'il serait au Mulligan's à midi et on avait dit qu'on se rejoignait à 14h au café Pascal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin si vous voulez commencer plutôt


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> AH non !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autant pour moi


----------



## SuperXavPlus (8 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> AH non !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ! c'est bien ce qui me semblait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci dit, je doute faire un saut au Mulligan's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




café Pascal, place de la Victoire (c'est la place à côté de la Cathédrale, je précise ça pour ceux qui viennent sans plan, au moins, c facile à repérer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Roulèze !


----------



## SuperXavPlus (8 Avril 2004)

Et l'autre zornot, y prends sa chapelier mobile ou pas ?


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au Mulligan's (irish pub) Place de Jaude si ma mémoire est bonne



c'est global qui va être content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon il me doit une guinness il me semble ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est global qui va être content
> 
> 
> 
> ...








et depuis quand ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah vu que tu l'as bien orthographié pour une fois je verrais ce que je peux faire pour toi


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

A'y'est j'ai mes billets de train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai plus qu'à me lever tôt samedi matin


----------



## Balooners (8 Avril 2004)

Oui ben moi j'ai toujours rien eu et ça commence à m'énerver sérieuseument, je les ai commandés le 30/03 !!!

Je me demande si ils sont pas pommés, et je me suis renseigné, en cas de non distribution, on doit allé en gare, donner sa référence dossier, repayer les billets et après renvoyer ses anciens billets pour se faire rembourser !!!

Je trouve que cela est du vol...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben moi j'ai toujours rien eu et ça commence à m'énerver sérieuseument, je les ai commandés le 30/03 !!!
> 
> Je me demande si ils sont pas pommés, et je me suis renseigné, en cas de non distribution, on doit allé en gare, donner sa référence dossier, repayer les billets et après renvoyer ses anciens billets pour se faire rembourser !!!
> 
> Je trouve que cela est du vol...



Ca ressemble à de l'arnaque oui, surtout si tu ne reçois pas tes billets par la suite :sick
Moi ça à mis 4 jours (courrier classique)
As-tu consulté ton suivi de commande ?


----------



## Balooners (8 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> As-tu consulté ton suivi de commande ?



Ben... Je voudrai bien, mais dés que je mets mon nom et mon muméro de dossier, il me dit, "utilisateur invalide"

Pourtant, le débit de mon compte n'a pas était vraiment invalide lui !!!


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben moi j'ai toujours rien eu et ça commence à m'énerver sérieuseument, je les ai commandés le 30/03 !!!
> 
> Je me demande si ils sont pas pommés, et je me suis renseigné, en cas de non distribution, on doit allé en gare, donner sa référence dossier, repayer les billets et après renvoyer ses anciens billets pour se faire rembourser !!!
> 
> Je trouve que cela est du vol...



j'ai payer par le net et j'ai été les retirer avec ma carte bleu a un distributeur de billet SNCF


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben... Je voudrai bien, mais dés que je mets mon nom et mon muméro de dossier, il me dit, "utilisateur invalide"
> 
> Pourtant, le débit de mon compte n'a pas était vraiment invalide lui !!!



Y'a plus qu'a prendre le téléphone je crois


----------



## Balooners (8 Avril 2004)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai voulu faire,

mais je me suis dis : "tiens, jai jamais testé comme ça on va bien voir par la poste"

Grrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La prochaine fois, je vais à Clermont à cheval, c'est plus long mais au moins t'es sûr d'arriver


----------



## Balooners (8 Avril 2004)

Bon, je viens de les contacter (pour info le N° c'est le 3635)

Le monsieur, super sympa au tel, il m'a dit que si demain j'ai rien dans ma boite aux lettres, je les rappels et il feraient quelque chose.
Alors je sais pas quoi mais il avait l'air cool donc pas de soucis.

Mais je vais voir si je peux prendre le train d'avant pour y être plus tôt car avec ma résa, je suis a Clermont à 16h...
Donc je vais arrivé, je vous trouverai déja dans un état pas possible


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> (...) Donc je vais arrivé, je vous trouverai déja dans un état pas possible



Les AES sont désormais sans alcool... c'est comme ça depuis l'AES Suisse.


----------



## Balooners (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les AES sont désormais sans alcool... c'est comme ça depuis l'AES Suisse.



Ok, alors tous au jus de pomme...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les AES sont désormais sans alcool... c'est comme ça depuis l'AES Suisse.



naaan naaan pas à clermont


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ok, alors tous au jus de pomme...



Tu viens avec du calva?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ok, alors tous au jus de pomme...



Carotte pour toi


----------



## Balooners (8 Avril 2004)

de toute façon, je vais le changer


----------



## Balooners (8 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens avec du calva?



Non mais avec une petite Chartreuse si vous voulez, j'habite à quelques kilomètres de la fabrique


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à la chartreuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, voici deux ou trois news sur l'actualité chaude et brulante de l'aes clermontoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [*] * Les bières sont au frais, je répète les bières sont au frais 
* 

 [*]* La réservation pour les papilles (le resto) est effectuée (je rappellerais juste samedi dans l'après midi pour confirmer et indiquer le nombre exact (comme "on" me l'a conseillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) * 

 [*] La météo pour l'aes clermontoise


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> [*] La météo pour l'aes clermontoise



Bon... le temps ça a pas l'air d'être top ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 On restera au chaud.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bouh... marche pas sous Safari... enfin ça reste tout bleu.








 marche très bien sous safari pourtant


----------



## Balooners (8 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bouh... marche pas sous Safari... enfin ça reste tout bleu.



Moi c'est bon, mais je peux te dirs que le temps est pas génial...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

Tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arrete de faire mumuse avec le pseudo d'olivier


----------



## SuperXavPlus (8 Avril 2004)

Il pleut jamais dans ce trou pourri, sauf le jour où l'on se pointe...

Infernal, ça !

Et pour répondre à ceux qui pensent changer "les règles" comme on fait des trous dans un gruyère Suisse (histoire de tromper le chaland français qui, lui, s'y connaît en fromage), on leur prépare un petit jus de pneu cru 2004, ils m'en diront des nouvelles ! (et pas n'importe lequel, du Château Michelin, s'il vous plaît !)

Avec une Apple Expo Sauvage au pays du fromage et des pneus moulés, ce ne sont pas deux Suisses qui vont faire la loi, non ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Non, mais...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est bon, mais je peux te dirs que le temps est pas génial...



J'ai édité... ça marche en fait.


----------



## Balooners (8 Avril 2004)

SuperXavPlus a dit:
			
		

> on leur prépare un petit jus de pneu cru 2004, ils m'en diront des nouvelles ! (et pas n'importe lequel, du Château Michelin, s'il vous plaît !)










J'ai hâte ...


----------



## SuperXavPlus (8 Avril 2004)

*Attention, amis gourmets, attention !!!* 

Veuillez noter qui si, durant votre séjour dans la capitale de la Clermontophilie, vous commandez le menu du chef, il vous sera obligatoirement servis dans un sabot usagé (histoire que ça donne du goût).

Un fin gastronome ne nous quitterai pas sans avoir fait l'expérience de cette coutume ô combien savoureuse...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

beurk


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

Pas facile de faire sa valise... tout en postant sur MacG... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vais encore en avoir jusqu'à 22heures.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Avril 2004)

Bonne route et amusez-vous bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous bossons malheureusement ce w-e de Pâques. Ce sera pour une prochaine fois.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne route et amusez-vous bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous penserons aux absents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Bilbo, Deep et tous les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ah ! en parlant de valise : meme si la météo n'est pas avec nous, prévoyez - si la montée du Puy-de-Dôme se fait- des chaussures de marche (merde j'en ai pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et pis une petite laine hein


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

Surement l'une des dernières mises à jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107 + 1 (= 108 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Vince-surf
- Balooners
- Macinside
- GlobalCut (à 90%)
- WebOliver
- Sylko
- Quetzalk



 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Brunul
- Vroamvroam (on sait toujours pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Macelene
- Petit scarabé


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- TibomonG4
- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok



 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais 
- Deep
- Gribouille
- Alèm
- Le Gognol
- Bilbo


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Nous penserons aux absents
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quoi ? va falloir réfléchir


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! en parlant de valise : meme si la météo n'est pas avec nous, prévoyez - si la montée du Puy-de-Dôme se fait- des chaussures de marche (merde j'en ai pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a d'autres trucs à amener ou bien ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a d'autres trucs à amener ou bien ?



A priori non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ah si p'etre un parapluie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macelene (9 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Surement l'une des dernières mises à jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...












_Après mûre réflexion, attente, c'est avec un gros nud que je vous écrit pour vous dire que je ne pourrais pas être des vôtres week-end de Pâques les ufs dans le jardin, les nenfants et le reste no comments please_ 




*Dans tous les cas amusez-vous comme des petits fous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faites un beau reportage, enfin tout quoi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*





Ps: pour JPmiss : un coucou de V.B  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 







  Et puis yen aura d'autre des AES


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ps: pour JPmiss : un coucou de V.B



Hé hé


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

Surement l'une des dernières mises à jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107 + 1 (= 108 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Vince-surf
- Balooners
- Macinside
- GlobalCut (à 90%)
- WebOliver
- Sylko
- Quetzalk



 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Brunul
- Vroamvroam (on sait toujours pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Petit scarabé


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_



- Eikanil (perplexe)
- Amok



 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais 
- Deep
- Gribouille
- Alèm
- Le Gognol
- Bilbo
- Macelene
- TibomonG4


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2004)

Eikanil n'a pas refait surface malgré les mps envoyés. J'ai retenté par mail ce matin en dernier espoir.
pour Vroam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'arrive pô à le contacter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il voulait viendre mais n'a pas rappelé ce week-end


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2004)

Nous sommes parti... nous faisons déjà un petit arrêt au  boulot... et après départ pour les volcans verts...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes parti... nous faisons déjà un petit arrêt au  boulot... et après départ pour les volcans verts...



Bonne route


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Eikanil n'a pas refait surface malgré les mps envoyés. J'ai retenté par mail ce matin en dernier espoir.
> pour Vroam
> 
> 
> ...



Vroam ne viendra donc pas demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il préfère attendre l'été pour venir visiter Michelin et voir les Michelines en jupes courtes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Balooners (9 Avril 2004)

Bon alors là, je commence à avoir séreusement les boules...
Je n'ai pas reçu mes billets. Je dois en reprendre d'autre. Merci La Poste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce service public, je ne peu plus me les encadrer !!!

Tous les jours en grève parce qu'il veulent faire moins de 25 h par semaine !!

Je n'en peux plus, je crois que je vais allé en taper un à la poste, même si il n'y est pour rien ça me soulagera...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2004)

*AES Clermont </font>  au pays des volcans verts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
* Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









- Finn_Atlas
- prerima
- Nephou
- jpmiss
- Xav'
- Chapelier fou
- CriCrou+1
- Paco
- ginette107 + 1 (= 108 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Vince-surf
- Balooners
- Macinside
- GlobalCut (à 90%)
- WebOliver
- Sylko
- Quetzalk



 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Brunul (quelqu'un a des nouvelles ? 
- Petit scarabé


 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_



- Eikanil (perplexe, et a toutes les infos en main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Amok 



 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- jathenais 
- Deep
- Gribouille
- Alèm
- Le Gognol
- Bilbo
- Macelene
- TibomonG4
- VroamVroam


----------



## iMax (9 Avril 2004)

Bonne AES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'oubliez pas de prendre plein de photos


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bonne AES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bon alors je prends
 un coolpix 775
 un powershot G3
 un olympus e-1 ? du boulot


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2004)

moi je prend l'eos 300D + le 35-135 mm


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je prend l'eos 300D + le 35-135 mm


cest plus une aes mais une pks*






_photokina sauvage_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je prend l'eos 300D + le 35-135 mm



T'as un truc Mackie pour partager la connexion ?


----------



## loudjena (9 Avril 2004)

Info route

On signale une SylkoMobile à 14h55 du coté de Nantua...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Info route
> 
> On signale une SylkoMobile à 14h55 du coté de Nantua...



Arrivée prévue pour 18h00 alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien bien tout çà


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2004)

Alors, ils sont bien arrivé nos deux petits Suisses ?


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2004)

Amusez vous bien! hélas pour moi c'est partie remise.... 

Maintenant, des photos!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Amusez vous bien! hélas pour moi c'est partie remise....



On ne peut pas etre et avoir été. 
Un souverain qui ne visite pas ses sujets est un souverain sur le déclin...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2004)

J'arrriveuhhhhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















demain


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas etre et avoir été.
> Un souverain qui ne visite pas ses sujets est un souverain sur le déclin...



Pffff comment qu'il cause à l'Amok le JPmiss avec sa couronne de traviole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













L'Amok au moins il garde la truffe droite


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'arrriveuhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amuse-toi bien


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2004)

Bonne nuit demain faut que je me leve à des heure pas possible


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

Bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et bon voyage


----------



## iMax (10 Avril 2004)

Moi aussi, je me lève à 7h pour aller bosser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je penserai à vous pendant  le boulot...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ils sont bien arrivé nos deux petits Suisses ?




oh oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ils sont là et bien là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_nous noterons que personne ne demande des nouvelles de nephou ca fait plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2004)

Finnnnnn on t'attend sur Google


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2004)

J'arriveeeuhhhhhhh


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as un truc Mackie pour partager la connexion ?



je prend pas le PowerBook, mais il faudrait un cable firewire suffira


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2004)

je vais y aller tien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais y aller tien



bonne idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'passe te prendre à la gare


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2004)

Je souhaite un excellent week-end à tous les participants à l'AES clermontoise. Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite un excellent week-end à tous les participants à l'AES clermontoise. Amusez-vous bien !



_ceci était un message du souhaiteur d'excellent week-end des AES sponsorisé par MacGé.

Ce message vous était présenté par Tarte Noire, un café nommé désir_


----------



## Foguenne (10 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je prend pas le PowerBook, mais il faudrait un cable firewire suffira



N'oublie pas de leur faire ce que tu m'as fait avec ton iSight l'autre jour.


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée
> 
> 
> 
> ...








ça fait du bien de boire un verre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Avril 2004)

C'est pas tout çà de boire et manger, mais faudrait peut-être y aller à l'aes les gars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On est à la bourre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on avait dit 14h00 au café pascal !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Allez, on bascule les verres et on y go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Foguenne (10 Avril 2004)

Ben ça promet.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> on avait dit 14h00 au café pascal !!!



 <font color="#39455b">Arff suis encore à Lyon, et j'ai pas fini...  


Bon WE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Arff suis encore à Lyon, et j'ai pas fini...
> 
> 
> Bon WE
> ...



Rahhh! Dommage. C'est bien parti pourtant.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien parti pourtant.



 <font color="#39455b"> Cette fois je suis libre, mais le prochain TER me ferait arriver à 21h 30 (3h40 de trajet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) tant pis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne soirée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2004)

Ben alors les Suisses ont des APN plus rapides ou quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 À moins que Finn ne fasse subir à ses visiteurs quelques sondages compromettants


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors les Suisses ont des APN plus rapides ou quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  Tout le monde dort  délà !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut pas s'endormir  Et JPmiss ?  il est aux platines ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 On attend des photos avec impatience


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors les Suisses ont des APN plus rapides ou quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mackie m'a parlé de photos vers 23h30 mais ensuite son dernier texto fut incomplet et disait
"boir"

puis rien

je m'inquiètes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ps pour tibo : bah oui, rien mais alors rien du tout, demain je me rattrape !!_


----------



## Foguenne (11 Avril 2004)

A mon avis, Macki est en train de leur faire une démo de son talent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que les apn chauffent un max.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, Macki est en train de leur faire une démo de son talent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu crois pas si bien dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ca va etre une tuerie ces photos


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

tout le monde est soual comment fait-on ?


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

je suis bouré !!!!


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

j'ai faitle tour du monde des bieres !!!!


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

j'ai bu des bieres françaises,  des belges, des sud africaine


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

des irlandaises


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

des belges


----------



## nato kino (11 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des belges



Tu radotes...


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

a non !!!! que de maivause surprise demain  !!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2004)

Hello les amis... On est chez Finn et on finit la soirée. C'est sympa Clermont... mais que faire de Mackie...


----------



## nato kino (11 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hello les amis... On est chez Finn et on finit la soirée. C'est sympa Clermont... mais que faire de Mackie...



Le noyer dans la première bassine qui passe !!


----------



## nato kino (11 Avril 2004)

Bonne soirée à toutes et tous !!


----------



## sylko (11 Avril 2004)

Le passager d'une Peugeot blanche risque de glisser sur la pizza de Mackie, demain matin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Les photos seront certainement censurées.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







La nuit va encore être longue.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> mackie m'a parlé de photos vers 23h30 mais ensuite son dernier texto fut incomplet et disait
> "boir"




Quelqu'un peut confirmer le bruit qu'a fait mackie sur la ZX ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

beurpssssss


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

Ah bah Finn alors tu floodes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

Y'a un medcin dans la salle ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bu des bieres françaises,  des belges, des sud africaine



T'aurais du boire du pastis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GlobalCut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a non !!!! que de maivause surprise demain  !!!!!!




bah wi

GlobalCut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à toutes et tous !!




toute seule


GlobalCut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde dort  délà !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




z'auriez du viendre 


GlobalCut


----------



## Foguenne (11 Avril 2004)

Et bien c'est du propre.


----------



## Vince-surf (11 Avril 2004)

Oulpala.....,
Compte rendu d'une réunion TuperWare
En différé de Clermont Ferrand je vous confirme qu'AES signifie Absorbe Environ Six bieres à l'heure , Aime m'Enniver et me Saouler,. Absorbe Et Siffle tout ce qui passe à proximité de mon avant bras droit disproportionné par une pratrique intensive (heu là j e suis moins certain de ma traduction)
AES commence au  Café Pascal qui était le siege de test numériques, crépitements de flashs, j'ai loupé la fin de soirée qui semble est "crépitage" mais de bassines.
 Ne censurez pas les photos de Mackie vert.tout le monde attend avec impatience les photos du grand test ( ???) 
Ne censurez pas les photo de Balooners buvant du café, que ses petits enfants aient une preuve.....
Bonne journée à vous tous


----------



## tomtom (11 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien c'est du propre.



J'ai l'impression que le Mackie, il ne l'est pas resté ... propre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que le Mackie, il ne l'est pas resté ... propre



 <font color="#39455b">Et hop une tisane pour le p'tiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS: Non Mackie ça penche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </font>


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un medcin dans la salle ?



on a juste fait des controles d'alcoolémie


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

c'est de le vider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









il est tout vert et j'ai le popol style


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b">Et hop une tisane pour le p'tiot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je touche pas a ça moi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je touche pas a ça moi



 <font color="#39455">On sait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wisky berbère ça s'apelle pourtant.  </font>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

Hello 'zrybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelle nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11h00 déjà ? Go to ze puy of Dome 

_PS pour Benjamin : tu devrais recevoir bientot une note de frais adressé à MacG de la part d'un proriétaire d'une Zx blanche ... Juste retour des choses (si j'ose dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) de lui rembourser l'éléphant bleu _


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Hello 'zrybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ut; c'est quoi cette histoire de ZX ?


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2004)

( Extrait )



			
				gerbeinside a dit:
			
		

> comme l'année dernière je serais la pendant tout le salon  mais que va faire macgé ?






			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah comme d'hab! Se débrouiller pour que tu ne vomisse pas dans la moitié des stands après avoir bu une bière un peu trop fraiche!



Pour les non-initiés, certains de mes propos peuvent sembler malfaisants. Il y en a donc, depuis hier,  quelques-uns supplémentaires pour qui cet échange prend un nouveau jour : celui de la vérité!!!


----------



## Vince-surf (11 Avril 2004)

Hier soir en rentrant à Montluçon, je me suis rendu compte comme cette AES avait eu un impact sur la population Clermontoise. Alors que je passais dans  ma superbe clio( mdr),  derriere la gare, un groupe de jeunes filles, légèrement vétues,  me saluèrent en levant les bras. Peut être est ce du à l'impact des nombreux flash au cours de la journée, mais j'ai vraiment pensé que ce salut était plus qu'amical, aussi je te suggère Finn de profiter de la soirée pour emmener Sylko, WebOlivier, Mackie  et ceux qui seront encore là, à la rencontre de cette jeunesse qui semble vouloir Switcher !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai activité cirque maintenant.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens elle était toujours là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a même des pigeons qui sont venu voir ça


----------



## Vince-surf (11 Avril 2004)

Le propriétaire de la ZX s"est fait pigeonner ?
C'était une ZX édition spéciale  101 quiches dalmatiennes ?

Les photos, les photos, les photos !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2004)

Vince-surf a dit:
			
		

> Le propriétaire de la ZX s"est fait pigeonner ?
> C'était une ZX édition spéciale  101 quiches dalmatiennes ?
> 
> Les photos, les photos, les photos !



Arggggh, on a oublié de prendre des photos


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455">On sait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yallahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2004)

MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> yallahhhhhhhhhhh



 <font color="#39455b"> Aaaaaaaaaakbar  ou  oôôôôôô bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toi si t'es sage, j'ai retrouvé du Thé d'Aubrac cueilli par mes soins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## Lio70 (11 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le passager d'une Peugeot blanche risque de glisser sur la pizza de Mackie, demain matin...  :



Pizza?! Je vois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mes copains et moi, on appelle ça une tarte au riz


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2004)

Voilà... nous avons remis Mackie dans son train. Nous avons passé l'après-midi à Vulcania.

Prochain flash... plus tard.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2004)

N'en vala  des photos !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

C'que c'est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_'n'arrive dans pas longtemps jp ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#39455b"> Aaaaaaaaaakbar  ou  oôôôôôô bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



choukran missieu carabe !


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2004)

nen voilà dautres des photos










non mais


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2004)

Un p'tit coup de mou Finn?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il a l'air fatigué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finn tu as du mal à suivre Global on dirait


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2004)

Toujours chez Finn et Prerima... Après le Ricard, on attend Ginette107 qui nous amène la prune... Mackie t'aurais dû rester... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mes photos suivront lundi ou mardi...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2004)

y'en a encore


----------



## Foguenne (11 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> N'en vala  des photos !





			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> n&amp;#8217;en voilà d&amp;#8217;autres des photos



Très sympa les photos. Superbe Popolattitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Notre Macki est très concentré...


----------



## sylko (11 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Toujours chez Finn et Prerima... Après le Ricard, on attend Ginette107 qui nous amène la prune... Mackie t'aurais dû rester...



La prune est arrivée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WebO finit d'abord ton verre d'Ouzo, avant d'y goûter...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La prune est arrivée...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meme pas peur... c'est pas moi qui conduit demain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mon verre est fini...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Et je bosse demain soir...


----------



## sylko (11 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Meme pas peur... c'est pas moi qui conduit demain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand il y en plus, il y en a encore...


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

Hell-o








tiens encore un mot de passe oublié ?


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

y'aurais comme une idée de flood là dessous


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

On est loin des 10.000


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

mais bon, tant qu'on peux aider


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

blue hotel


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

Lllll l


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2004)

Vous êtes sur de rentrer demain ?


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

Arfffff


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes sur de rentrer demain ?




Euh ?
ca depend de  la météo


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

Allez Global, arrete de jouer avec ce compte


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

Des nouvelles de Mackie ?


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

Apero


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2004)

Pas mal ce petit Porto... Santé Paul...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2004)

héhé, santé.
Pour une fois que c'est toi qui bois et que c'est moi qui bosse.


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

En direct de Clermont:
toujours apéro time pendant une partie de tekken3


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La prune est arrivée...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il l'a pas finit


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

Quand c'est qu'on mange?

C'est pas tout de boire...


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

un burger quizz ça vous dit?


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

oulala preriama parle anglais.....thank you very much...


----------



## prerima (12 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a pas finit



oui c'est sûr c'est moi qui l'ai finit !


----------



## prerima (12 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Quand c'est qu'on mange?
> 
> C'est pas tout de boire...




oui il faut jouer aussi !


----------



## prerima (12 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> oulala preriama parle anglais.....thank you very much...



you are not very nice with me Mary !


----------



## prerima (12 Avril 2004)

Yes, I love Ricard, Ouzo, Beer and Porto Branco !


----------



## prerima (12 Avril 2004)

And, I love super bub !


----------



## prerima (12 Avril 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> WebOliver:</font><hr /> L'ultrafllood vous pouvez  le réouvrir, je m'en fous  ! 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2004)

Visiblement WebO a perdu le contrôle de la situation 

Vous avez fini par terminer cet apéro ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, j'ai maté toutes les photos et je trouve qu'on voit beaucoup Mackie 














  du coup le programme demain c'est quoi  ??







 pour tous @ bientôt


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement WebO a perdu le contrôle de la situation


Il maîtrise la situation, il n'a pas encore attaqué la poire


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement WebO a perdu le contrôle de la situation
> 
> Vous avez fini par terminer cet apéro ???
> 
> ...




comme ici beurppsssss


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement WebO a perdu le contrôle de la situation
> 
> Vous avez fini par terminer cet apéro ???
> 
> ...


C'est l'apéro bis dit prérima alias marie


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> you are not very nice with me Mary !



C'était pas méchant Marie


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2004)

Tout va bien ici... C'est parti pour un Burger Quizz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Faudra encore rentrer à pied... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sylko touche pas sa Sylkomobile ce soir...


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2004)

par ici pour la suite


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Coucou !
> *Si quelqu'un d'à peu près sobre peut prèvenir Finn qu'un MIG l'attend dans sa boitamel... ?*
> _(Il ne s'agit pas d'un avion de chasse russe mais d'un Message d'Intérêt Général destiné à tous les participants de l'AES clermontoise !)_
> BONNE JOURNÉE À TOUS !



Je le sort du lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS aujourd'hui il fait beau à Clermont


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez fini par terminer cet apéro ???



oui : à 4heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> du coup le programme demain c'est quoi  ??



Programme du jour : Nephou a pris son train ce matin à 7h et des patates 
Reste : Global, prerima and me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'AES est presque finie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais chocolats de Paques à gogo cette après-midi !

_Finn_


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Coucou !
> *Si quelqu'un d'à peu près sobre peut prèvenir Finn qu'un MIG l'attend dans sa boitamel... ?*
> _(Il ne s'agit pas d'un avion de chasse russe mais d'un Message d'Intérêt Général destiné à tous les participants de l'AES clermontoise !)_
> BONNE JOURNÉE À TOUS !


















_pourtant il reste encore des trucs à boire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

_Finn_


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> par ici pour la suite




morche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




finn


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

Alors la prune a été finie?


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> par ici pour la suite



faut recliquer ci-dessus : cest réparé
 Jai fait bon voyage et ai retrouvé ma petite femme : on va aller au salon du modélisme cet aprem faut pas mollir


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> faut recliquer ci-dessus : cest réparé
> Jai fait bon voyage et ai retrouvé ma petite femme : on va aller au salon du modélisme cet aprem faut pas mollir



bonne aprem


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Recherche caleçon et chaussettes


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Recherche caleçon et chaussettes



demande a casimir


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2004)

Fais gaffe Global : tu as un truc sur la tête!


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe Global : tu as un truc sur la tête!



c'est normal


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal



Noté


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Noté



Notable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui dit mieux? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: Global a du style qu'on se le dise


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2004)

chanson officiel des AES :  Tryo / désolé pour hier soir


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2004)

Voilà... nous sommes de retour. Le voyage s'est bien passé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les photos suivent d'ici demain...


----------



## quetzalk (12 Avril 2004)

ben pour une première, c'était une belle première  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 étonnant de passer de la virtualité numérique du bar macG à  l'ivresse vomitive et amicale d'une rencontre en chair, en os et en verres (pleins, puis vides, puis pleins) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












sinon désolé de vous avoir laché dimanche mais Clermont étant le lieu où dans un lointain passé j'ai eu à commettre tant de forfaits (jusqu'à l'exil parisien) j'avais quelques visites à rendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




amicalement à tous


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2004)

Un grand merci à Romu et Marie pour cette AES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Du tout grand art! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 L'organisation était impeccable. J'ai eu du plaisir à découvrir votre région et vos spécialités culinaires... dommage que le temps était un peu humide... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On reviendra pour monter au Puy de Dôme et boire quelques bières au sommet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce fut un week-end prolongé magnifique et j'ai été ravi de rencontrer tout le monde en chair et en os... et même en liquide pour certains... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A bientôt sans doute à une autre AES.


----------



## tomtom (12 Avril 2004)

Et le ronron, vous avez eut le ronron


----------



## Balooners (12 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je vais faire mon rapport...
Alors d'une part, comme Webo, je tiens à remercier Marie et Finn car avec une super organisation et de jolies visites.

A deux minutes près, je loupais mon train pour Grenoble.
Et bien sûr, en arrivant à Grenoble, ma copine m'appelle et me dit quelle est en boîte... donc j'ai fini à 5 heure du mat dans le même état que la veille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dans le train, j'en ai profité pour peaufiner les photos et... de plus, je vous promet, que dans 1 heure elles sont en ligne.


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> A deux minutes près, je loupais mon train pour Grenoble..



je suis pas le seul alors


----------



## Balooners (12 Avril 2004)

Toi tu a eu de la chance il a eu 10 minutes de retard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout cas, tu as loupé un super truc, voir Sylko s'embrouiller avec la madame de la SNCF, c'était excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ahh ces Suisse toujours aussi précis sur l'heure..


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Recherche caleçon et chaussettes








 jai peur que nous ayons la même ligne de sous-vêtements et ce matin dans le noir en voulant être sûr de ne rien oublier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je pense pouvoir plaider coupable


----------



## Balooners (12 Avril 2004)

Voilà Voila c'est bon, tout est en ligne.

Vous allez voir, il y en a des pas mal 

Les photos de l'AES Clermont


----------



## Balooners (12 Avril 2004)

Je vous prépare une petite surprise pour dans quelque minutes...


----------



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Voilà Voila c'est bon, tout est en ligne.
> 
> Vous allez voir, il y en a des pas mal
> 
> Les photos de l'AES Clermont



Sympa toutes ces photos


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> jai peur que nous ayons la même ligne de sous-vêtements et ce matin dans le noir en voulant être sûr de ne rien oublier
> 
> 
> 
> ...










 Nephou est fétichiste


----------



## Balooners (12 Avril 2004)

Bon voilà, comme promis...

Alors là première...

Je vous préviens tout de suite j'ai compressé en .avi, donc il faut les codec de QT.
Se sont deux petite vidéos prisent avec l'APN

Et de 1 

Pour la 2eme, il faisait assez sombre mais on se rend bien compte que Mackie croit que c'est une photo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est par ici !!


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nephou est fétichiste








 je my attendais à celle-là


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je my attendais à celle-là



C'est de partager une certaine intimité sûrement


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> jai peur que nous ayons la même ligne de sous-vêtements et ce matin dans le noir en voulant être sûr de ne rien oublier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouarfff! Tu as aussi embarqué le porte-jarretelles de Prerima?


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu a eu de la chance il a eu 10 minutes de retard !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Allumer les fonctionnaires... J'adore!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Voilà Voila c'est bon, tout est en ligne.
> 
> Vous allez voir, il y en a des pas mal
> 
> Les photos de l'AES Clermont



Super ces tofs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime particulierement celle la:






On sent bien l'ambiance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci a tous d'etre venu jusque dans le pays des volcans où il pleut (parfois). Ce sera un vrai bon souvenir de vous avoir rencontré


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Allumer les fonctionnaires... J'adore!



Ces Suisses: tous des punks!


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Super ces tofs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est Mackie en version Zombi


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2004)

c'est ça un modo? 






on m'aurait menti?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2004)

Mes photos sont en ligne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1
2
3


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

Elles sont excellentes Webo, bravo


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça un modo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut croire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est plus ce que c'était


----------



## sylko (13 Avril 2004)

Un grand bravo aux photographes et aux initiateurs de cet AES auvergnate.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai réussi mon pari de n'utiliser, ni mon 12 pouces, ni mon appareil numérique. Quel bien ça m'a fait!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> (...) J'ai réussi mon pari de n'utiliser, ni mon 12 pouces, ni mon appareil numérique. Quel bien ça m'a fait!



Dommage, ça nous aurait fait encore quelques bonnes dizaines de photos à regarder.


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Un grand bravo aux photographes et aux initiateurs de cet AES auvergnate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais comment as tu fais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Remarque, il y avait la Prius et son GPS donc ça compte pas ...


----------



## ginette107 (13 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont excellentes Webo, bravo



idem


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

Et ginette 108 c'est pour quand ??


----------



## ficelle (13 Avril 2004)

et xav' et le chapelier, sont devenus quoi ?


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça un modo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'ets ça aussi


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2004)

C'est moi ou t'as pas encore mis tes photos en ligne Mackie?


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et xav' et le chapelier, sont devenus quoi ?


On a entrevu Xav, puis sa copine était malade, donc ils sont repartis, enfin je crois...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'ets ça aussi



c'est des sterilets pour gribouille?


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou t'as pas encore mis tes photos en ligne Mackie?



Normal, il décuve ...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos sont en ligne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un classique d'AES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Génial ton t-shirt Finn.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et ginette 108 c'est pour quand ??



yop yop les amis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me voilà sur le forum...  par contre je suis désolé, j'ai pas réussit à faire disparaitre ma barbe mal rasée, donc ce sera Gino


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2004)

Gino108 a dit:
			
		

> yop yop les amis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arg... Rebienvenue sur MacG...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Rebienvenue sur MacG...














  Merci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et aussi un grand bravo à tous les paparazzis qui sont passés du coté de clermont ce week end!  elles sont tres sympas les photos!


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

Gino108 a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi, il y avait des stars ???


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, il y avait des stars ???



Oui: moi mais je me suis fait discret


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2004)

Argghhh j'aurais du venir au Mulligan's ca avait l'air sympa le décor...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Super tes tofs WebO


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Argghhh j'aurais du venir au Mulligan's ca avait l'air sympa le décor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Popol m'a tout appris...


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2004)

Mon Dieu.... Quelle honte, quelle image pour les modérateurs!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu.... Quelle honte, quelle image pour les modérateurs!!!



Tiens, on a oublié de prendre des photos


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2004)

Un modérateur sachant modérer doit savoir modérer sans s'écrouler après une demi-douzaine de bières


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

le problème c'est pas la demi-douzaine de bières, c'est le vin en plus, et les cocas! surtout les cocas!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

Heureusement que Finn avait des Guinness


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2004)

Bienvenu sur Macgé Gino108.
Tu as commencé par le meilleur, les AES.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que Finn avait des Guinness




malheureusemnt global les a toutes bues


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2004)

Hé hé salut Gino!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé salut Gino!



salut a toi jpmiss!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

Gino108 a dit:
			
		

> malheureusemnt global les a toutes bues



Même pas vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finn a bien participé à leur écoulement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heureusement que Mackie en avait déjà plein le bide sinon il y en aurait eu moins


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi...



Ahhh c'est donc toi


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

Bon va falloir que je regarde si j'ai quelques photos de Clermont et que je mette ça en ligne


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh c'est donc toi



Ok j'avoue,

A la prochaine je t'en offre une pour me faire pardonner d'avoir tout bu...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2004)

Arf... je suis au boulot... et devinez ce que je bois... Du Porto... Je bois à la santé de Prerima... Very nice this Porto...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

Tiens j'ai un petite vidéo de cette AES, version PlayStation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre c'est un peu lourd, vous utilisez quoi pour convertir un .mov en .avi ?

une galerie photo devrait bientôt suivre également


----------



## Yip (13 Avril 2004)

Tu es de plus en plus bô sur les photos Global


----------



## Vince-surf (13 Avril 2004)

C'est pas croyable, on laisse Macgé une journée et j'ai l'impression d'avoir  toute la bibliothèque verte à lire .  
Merci auX photographeS  nombreuX et de qualité.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je dois tout relire ou vous ne parlez plus de voiture blanche ....


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Tu es de plus en plus bô sur les photos Global



Cela me rassure de ne pas être le seul à avoir remarqué cela !
Mais j'avais peur que cela soit mal interprété


----------



## prerima (13 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf... je suis au boulot... et devinez ce que je bois... Du Porto... Je bois à la santé de Prerima... Very nice this Porto...



A la tienne Oliver !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

Allez, zou, une nouvelle serie de photos


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

Message édité

Bientot la video


----------



## prerima (13 Avril 2004)

Chouette, on va boire ça !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Chouette, on va boire ça !



Moi je vais manger
apluch


----------



## prerima (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Allez, zou, une nouvelle serie de photos



Sympa les commentaires !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













spécial dédicace Mackie !


----------



## prerima (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et la video 5Mo en.avi



Môrche pas !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Môrche pas !



Oui :/
On arrange ça


----------



## prerima (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oui :/
> On arrange ça



Merci !


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2004)

C'est presque du Rotko !!


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est presque du Rotko !!



sifredi ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oui :/
> On arrange ça



Alors?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Allez, zou, une nouvelle serie de photos



Sympa aussi tes tofs Global


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2004)

Et Mackie... l'a toujours pas posté ses 2453 photos le Mackie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou alors j'ai raté un truc...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et Mackie... l'a toujours pas posté ses 2453 photos le Mackie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et s'il avait tout simplement oublié de mettre une carte dans son appareil...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et s'il avait tout simplement oublié de mettre une carte dans son appareil...




Mwouarffff!!!


----------



## Balooners (14 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors?



Bon, on a eu un soucis avec la vidéo, hier mais tout est réglé

Moi je l'ai en ligne, mais je laisse Globalcut la mettre ici (c'est la sienne quand même) 

Voilà. Sinon c'est vrai que le son ca fait vachement musique techno... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps pour GlobalCut : Si tu veux utiliser mon adresse pas de soucis, je la laisse.


----------



## Nephou (14 Avril 2004)

<font color="indianred">Je ne sais pas ce que jai fait avec mes photos mais il semblerait que jen ai un peu plus de trois cent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 je fais un tri et quelques opérations de recadrage puis je poste une nouvelle galerie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour toutes ces photos.
Mais on attend celles de Macinside non ?
</font>


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et s'il avait tout simplement oublié de mettre une carte dans son appareil...



Dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on a eu un soucis avec la vidéo, hier mais tout est réglé
> 
> Moi je l'ai en ligne, mais je laisse Globalcut la mettre ici (c'est la sienne quand même)
> 
> ...



Euh merci, j'ai essayé de la télécharger mais ca marche po 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peux tu donner le lien, j'y pige plus rien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

courage, on est tous avec toi!...  du moment que le son de la video marche pas, ça me va


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2004)

Gino108 a dit:
			
		

> courage, on est tous avec toi!...  du moment que le son de la video marche pas, ça me va



Arff j'ai eu que le son  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici le lien qui devrait marcher


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est presque du Rotko !!



J'vais p'tetre bien m'en faire un fond d'écran


----------



## ginette107 (14 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arff j'ai eu que le son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impécable


----------



## Nephou (14 Avril 2004)

Jen profite pour vous proposer le début de ma redistribution thématique des photographies

 les ambiances
 les boissons 
 portraits : WebOliver 
 portraits : Ginette107 
 portraits : Globalcut 
 portraits : Nephou 
 à suivre


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'vais p'tetre bien m'en faire un fond d'écran



Moi c'est celle là que je vais mettre en fond d'écran  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu me la passe en 1024 Nephou?


----------



## Nephou (14 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est celle là que je vais mettre en fond d'écran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cest déjà un agrandissement mais je vais voir ce que je peux faire


----------



## Nephou (14 Avril 2004)

mais cela peut te convenir


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2004)

En passant... z'avez pas vu Finn?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est celle là que je vais mettre en fond d'écran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'empêcherais plus Global de flooder.
Je n'empêcherais plus Global de flooder.
Je n'empêcherais plus Global de flooder.
Je n'empêcherais plus Global de flooder.
Je n'empêcherais plus Global de flooder.
Je n'empêcherais plus Global de flooder.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'empêcherais plus Global de flooder.
> Je n'empêcherais plus Global de flooder.
> Je n'empêcherais plus Global de flooder.
> Je n'empêcherais plus Global de flooder.
> ...



Global flood plus... il est bien sage maintenant...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mais cela peut te convenir



Hé hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS: [mode un peu de pub ca mange pas de pain on]  *z'avez vu la nouvelle présentation de  ma page de photos de voyages  que j'ai faite avec mes petits doigts?*  [/mode un peu de pub ca mange pas de pain off]


----------



## Nephou (14 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un peu trop de tableaux à mon goût mais la présentation est très sympa


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Un peu trop de tableaux à mon goût mais la présentation est très sympa



Bah pour les tableaux en fait c'est Freeway qui les génère tout seul pour pouvoir faire des rollover sur les boutons rouges


----------



## maousse (14 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour les tableaux en fait c'est Freeway qui les génère tout seul pour pouvoir faire des rollover sur les boutons rouges


d'ailleurs, il est où le point rouge sur clermont ? je suis perdu, là ... trop loin tout ça


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, il est où le point rouge sur clermont ? je suis perdu, là ... trop loin tout ça



Hé hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudrait que je trouve une jolie carte de l'Europe et de la France si non ca va se bousculer les points rouges sur la carte du monde.


----------



## Nephou (14 Avril 2004)

Je mets à jour ma liste de portraits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les ambiances
 les boissons 
 portraits : WebOliver 
 portraits : Ginette107 
 portraits : Globalcut 
 portraits : Nephou 
 portraits : Prerima 
 portraits : Finn_Atlas 
 à suivre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: [mode un peu de pub ca mange pas de pain on]  *z'avez vu la nouvelle présentation de  ma page de photos de voyages  que j'ai faite avec mes petits doigts?*  [/mode un peu de pub ca mange pas de pain off]



donc la prochaine AES on la fait en Laponie? Moi je suis partant!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2004)

Gino108 a dit:
			
		

> donc la prochaine AES on la fait en Laponie? Moi je suis partant!



Ben non j'y suis deja allé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre il reste de la place sur la carte


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

oki! ben dans ce cas, on fait la meme dans les forets du canada en traineau cette fois


----------



## Balooners (14 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En passant... z'avez pas vu Finn?



C'est vrai qu'il s'est perdu dans les rues de Clermont !!!

On a entr'aperçu Prerima et puis....c'est tout


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2004)

Gino108 a dit:
			
		

> oki! ben dans ce cas, on fait la meme dans les forets du canada en traineau cette fois



Give me five!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au fait les points rouges sur la mappemonde comme dans WarGames, ça veut dire où JP passe, la vie trépasse


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Global flood plus... il est bien sage maintenant...



et oui


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2004)

Bon Mackie... et ces photos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 T'as quand même pas tout perdu? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Rassure-nous.


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon Mackie... et ces photos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je récupe mon PowerBook G4 aujourd'hui


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je récupe mon PowerBook G4 aujourd'hui



... et t'as qu'un seul Mac chez toi?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je récupe mon PowerBook G4 aujourd'hui



Mais comment as-tu fait pour vivre sans lui aussi longtemps


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment as-tu fait pour vivre sans lui aussi longtemps



Ben... il a bu pour oublier.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben... il a bu pour oublier.



Ceci me parait être une bonne explication  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quoique


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment as-tu fait pour vivre sans lui aussi longtemps



je sais pas


----------



## iMax (15 Avril 2004)

Haha, excellente cette photo... On devine sur la droite un Mackie Bourré (pléonasme? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) tentant un auto-pris avec le 300D


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Haha, excellente cette photo... On devine sur la droite un Mackie Bourré (pléonasme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je montre un l'effet que ça fait quand on prend une photo en ayant une ouverture prolongé


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

Alors tes photos ?
On les attend


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2004)

je viens de cloner mon ancien DD, un peu de patience


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2004)

quelques photos


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



et t'as va vu les photos prises dans le bouclar


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2004)

oui


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelques photos



Et les 3769 autres photos elles sont où ?


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2004)

j'en ai fait que 270


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai fait que 270



T'as du en perdre sur le retour samedi


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2004)

oulala  kes tu fais là Global ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2004)

Bon, je n'avais pas posté ici depuis un moment (soit parce que pendant l'aes on m'en a physiquement empeché, soit parce que j'ai été assez occupé/ dégouté (rayez la mention inutile) cette semaine.

Alors je tiens à remercier toutes les personnes qui sont venues, aussi bien les régionnaux, les suisses qui ont fait pas mal de chemin en voiture, les nombreux boutes-parisiens (ou boutes-en-train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), grenoblois et tous les autres si j'en oublie.

Une bien belle AES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'avais pleins de trucs à vous dire et là les mots me manquent, et puis les milliers de photos prises par vous tous sont bien plus parlantes.
Une petite pensée enfin à ceux et celles qui avaient eu _l'intention_ de viendre .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a bien bu et on s'est bien marré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ 1 de ces 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS :  _petite explication sur le compte-rendu d'un trop plein de l'un des participants à l'aes : non, nous ne l'avons pas forcé à boire, il est grand et responsable._


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2004)

Oh oh, j'ai cru voir un Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais oui, mais oui, c'est bien un Finn


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2004)

Merci pour tout Finn!


----------

